# Things you dislike a lot



## biibii

i just really hate loud mouths


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm really not a fan of people.


----------



## Perri

I don't like those giant circular earrings. They look ugly and scary. Elephant ears are supposed to be on elephants.


----------



## peppy villager

i dislike homophobes and pickles


----------



## RhinoK

my dad


----------



## Llust

people with no common sense


----------



## oswaldies

People .v. ♡​


----------



## Clavis

People that don't take care of their body, hygiene wise. eW.


----------



## WonderK

There are a lot of things that I have a strong dislike for. My most disliked? Pickles and olives.


----------



## biibii

actually 
my mom
and homophobes are a big item too

also schizophreniaa


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There's a lot of things I hate. But to summarize them all, I mostly hate people who are intolerant, unfair, or hostile (or all three of them).


----------



## Forek

Thats almost the whole world tho


----------



## Rasha

I hate bullies and people who think they are better than others and are full of ****


----------



## Cory

Being late to anything makes me so nervous. So most of the time I go to thing 15 minutes earlier than the thing is


----------



## Alienfish

annoying kids.. and parents who cant look after them for life

people who are glued to their phones

people who despite understanding a joke starts lecturing you about it :/


----------



## Shimmer

Mean people basically.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

People who think they can be rude to people for no given reason
Coffee
Bugs that think it's okay to touch me
Being a girl with sensitive emotions


----------



## Oblivia

I really irks me when people use their own personal hardships as an excuse to treat others poorly.  We all have our problems; it doesn't mean it's okay to belittle everyone else because you lack the emotional maturity to prevent your issues from ruling you. 

I also can't stand to have my face or bellybutton touched.  Like, please just don't ever.


----------



## RhinoK

Apple2012 said:


> There's a lot of things I hate. But to summarize them all, I mostly hate people who are intolerant, unfair, or hostile (or all three of them).



yo you gotta love yourself bro


----------



## ams

My stepmother is one of the most evil people I've ever encountered. My poor dad. I hate her with a passion.



Oblivia said:


> I really irks me when people use their own personal hardships as an excuse to treat others poorly.  We all have our problems; it doesn't mean it's okay to belittle everyone else because you lack the emotional maturity to prevent your issues from ruling you.



Yeessss I agree so much.


----------



## Peter

Oblivia said:


> I really irks me when people use their own personal hardships as an excuse to treat others poorly.  We all have our problems; it doesn't mean it's okay to belittle everyone else because you lack the emotional maturity to prevent your issues from ruling you.



Totally agree with this. I always see:

"if I'm mean or rude to you, it's probably because I'm in a bad mood"​
in people's sigs, as if that is a valid excuse to treat others disrespectfully? Absolutely hate it


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

People who create a lot of noise when they eat.  Whatever they eat or drink, somehow they manage to create a chewing or slurping noise consuming those things.  

When people tell people off for doing something annoying to them, and then they turn around and do that thing they just said was annoying.

Going out in public.  It feels like where ever I go, there is always someone who looks at me funny or looks at me like I've done something wrong.  All I'm doing is walking down the street or browsing a shop minding my own business.

People who say that I look distant or unhappy when I am sitting myself, that is the way I normally look.

People who, for no reason, starts shouting thing at you for no reason when you are walking by their house.  Leave me alone and let me get to where I'm going.  

A lot of other thing but I don't want to bore anyone.

Also sarcasm.  I think it is just rude and makes them look like a complete a-hole.


----------



## Mariah

Any type of pasta.


----------



## kayleee

People who break the spines on paperback books like what kind of heathen are you


----------



## epona

lack of originality
bananas


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I hate those people who say that they're better than everyone else.  I don't mind if they think it to themself, but there's no need to make a big deal out of it. :/


----------



## pillow bunny

this forum


----------



## Alienfish

This gluten-free trend. I actually know people who can't eat it and have to spend extra on those products and such.

If you can eat it, stop "dieting"... it's not good for you.


----------



## kite

I hate that sometimes when I post on this forum, someone would piggy-back on it with a long and winded explanation of my tl;dr answer. I'd be annoyed reading that extra drivel, especially since it's basically wasting my time after figuring out they made an essay out of my answer. I assume it's for bells, but it's still annoying af.


----------



## tumut

White Knights, Furries, Otherkin, Vines, Pastel colors, oversensitive people, people who can't take a joke, soggy cereal. I could go on and on really.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I hate:
splatoon servers.
dumb idiots.
my sister.
fallout 1 & 2. I didn't really like them.
people who pirate games and movies >.<
other theaters that don't have recliners. <3 AMC.


----------



## kaitastrophe

I hate everything you guys just said ^^;
Except for pasta.
I love pasta.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait. Except for my mom and dad too XD


----------



## Azza

Weaboos 
People who think they are above everyone else
People who get annoyed when you get annoyed at them for doing something annoying
People who copy
People who can't understand when they are wrong
People who get peeved at you for being right
People who annoy others for absolutely no reason
Feet
Pickles
People who crack their fingers
People who eat loudly/with their mouth open
Hypocrites
That's it for now.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Perri said:


> I don't like those giant circular earrings. They look ugly and scary. Elephant ears are supposed to be on elephants.



You Mean Hoop earings?



kite said:


> I hate that sometimes when I post on this forum, someone would piggy-back on it with a long and winded explanation of my tl;dr answer. I'd be annoyed reading that extra drivel, especially since it's basically wasting my time after figuring out they made an essay out of my answer. I assume it's for bells, but it's still annoying af.



People like this annoy me also.



> Going out in public. It feels like where ever I go, there is always someone who looks at me funny or looks at me like I've done something wrong. All I'm doing is walking down the street or browsing a shop minding my own business.


And people like this. Oh boo-hoo, somebody looked at me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I dislike people who ask a question and get angry when someone doesn't want to answer their question. Then this person usually goes on to harass/demand/bug someone for an answer. 

Guess what? No one owes you an answer. No one owes you anything. When you start demanding answers, you look like an ass.


----------



## Cam1

The fandom words (zayum/zamn, anythig along those lines). Really anything that has to do with that line of viners. Seafood. Lots of other things.


----------



## Magicflounder

there's this one dog down the street from where I live who chased me on my bike once, so I don't like him all that much.


----------



## kayleee

When you do something to your hair/makeup/etc. and someone says "oh but you look so much better with it this way (names another way I sometimes do it)." Like okay ***** but I do what I want


----------



## TheGreatBrain

People who think they're always right and never apologize. Nobodies perfect. Everyones wrong sometimes.

Men who think they are kings and too good to clean a dish or even pick up after themselves.

People who constantly take selfies. They want everyone to look at them ALL the time, because they're so dang gorgeous.


----------



## Paramore

Transphobes.


----------



## Ashtot

TheGreatBrain said:


> People who think they're always right and never apologize. Nobodies perfect. Everyones wrong sometimes.
> 
> Men who think they are kings and too good to clean a dish or even pick up after themselves.
> 
> People who constantly take selfies. They want everyone to look at them ALL the time, because they're so dang gorgeous.



y not women to think they are too good to clean a dish or pick up after themselves

u sexist horse

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paramore said:


> Transphobes.



i suppose u could say that u r transphobicphobic


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Forek said:


> Thats almost the whole world tho



You're right. Everyone has been at least one of the three at least once, but I'm not the kind of person who thinks a person who is racist once is racist for life or anything like that.

If I were more specific, I'm mostly pointing at people who are truly racist, sexist, classist, or any other form of intolerance such as homophobic or anti-semetic. I also hate those who falsely accuse me of any of these because of my opinions or if I messed up when writing one post.

As for the unfair part, I'm looking at both corrupt people and organizations that run our country AND board members who are strictly biased against me while they don't care about the rules (like they say that it's okay for some members to react negatively and get rude if I posted an opinion, but they don't think it's okay if I do the same or if I am bothered by their reactions. I cannot respect the right for others to respond in flames because someone said something that they don't agree with).


----------



## Murray

carrots and baboons


----------



## Forek

Apple2012 said:


> You're right. Everyone has been at least one of the three at least once, but I'm not the kind of person who thinks a person who is racist once is racist for life or anything like that.
> 
> If I were more specific, I'm mostly pointing at people who are truly racist, sexist, classist, or any other form of intolerance such as homophobic or anti-semetic. I also hate those who falsely accuse me of any of these because of my opinions or if I messed up when writing one post.
> 
> As for the unfair part, I'm looking at both corrupt people and organizations that run our country AND board members who are strictly biased against me while they don't care about the rules (like they say that it's okay for some members to react negatively and get rude if I posted an opinion, but they don't think it's okay if I do the same or if I am bothered by their reactions. I cannot respect the right for others to respond in flames because someone said something that they don't agree with).



ah yeah but some people are like the super sweet irl and on the internet but i agree with you. I think 99% of companys are corrupt tho. The power get to their head.


----------



## hzl

rude people
ignorance
loud eaters/chewers


----------



## doveling

*- viners & popular phrases*
DEEZ NUTS, watch me whip/nae nae, that was legitness, etc
*- repeating sounds*
like tapping, or making weird sounds
*- egotistical idiots*
*- braggers
- bad comebacks*
your mum, takes one to know one, i know you are but what am i? Like seriously, how old are you? 5?


----------



## Midoriya

peoyne said:


> *- viners & popular phrases*
> DEEZ NUTS, watch me whip/nae nae, that was legitness, etc
> *- repeating sounds*
> like tapping, or making weird sounds
> *- egotistical idiots*
> *- braggers
> - bad comebacks*
> your mum, takes one to know one, i know you are but what am i? Like seriously, how old are you? 5?



Omg I agree with disliking all of those completely


----------



## doveling

Space Dandy said:


> Omg I agree with disliking all of those completely



ahah, but hell that watch me song is pretty catchy.. /hides


----------



## JCnator

Let's see... I've got plenty of things I dislike a lot, but few of them manages to be even more irritating.


Forced and poorly-executed literature classes: Before I argue with that, what I mean by literature classes only found on cegeps (in Qu?bec at least) consists of reading books and analyzing the heck out of them. Nothing else than that. Sounds good, right? Unfortunately, its poor execution is what suck almost my entire enjoyment out. The way the cegeps operate don't leave us with enough leisure to read the books without being preoccupied by something else, because you've also got a lot of other things to do as well. Speaking of which, why is this just limited to books? They got a far wider selection of medias to choose from than a century ago, yet they're somehow too afraid of using technology. The luck factor does seem to play too much factor on deciding if you pass or fail the class, simply because it depends a lot on how the teachers evaluate your works. If you come up with answers that are valid but the teachers either don't have the same ones or are just plain bad, you're highly likely being considered having "incorrect answers". And don't get me started about it making me a better citizen. It's actually far from that, because all you'd learn is how to produce a literary analysis within specific types of verbs. How does that affect on getting a job that doesn't require such skills? Aside from getting a diploma, it only affect a very small (if not non-existent) portion of jobs.

Bad drivers: If you're wondering why you're seeing/hearing car accidents often enough, it's because there are a lot of people who can't seem to drive properly. And they're everywhere! I often see drivers not using flashers at the right moments, overtaking peoples that ended up not saving much time and those who move far too slow for no apparent reason. And the worst drivers are usually the young adults or those who commutes to their workplace.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

-children
-babies
-imbeciles
-people always on their phone
-slow walkers/people who just stop in the middle of a path
-cucumbers


----------



## oswaldies

☆ Boys with no common sense who think they are so cool. ♡​


----------



## Cory

politics
bureaucrats
corprate cronies


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cory said:


> politics
> bureaucrats
> corprate cronies



so how's it feel being in the house and having to see this constantly?


----------



## Cory

LambdaDelta said:


> so how's it feel being in the house and having to see this constantly?



you know i usually hate cory and the house jokes but this one was actually pretty good


----------



## oswaldies

Cory said:


> you know i usually hate cory and the house jokes but this one was actually pretty good




☆ It's called Cory *IN* The House ♡​


----------



## Yuki Nagato

- Loud Breathers
- Snorers
- Loud chewers
- Tapping
- Dripping
- The PC Parade


----------



## Cory

awkwardswedishfish said:


> ☆ It's called Cory *IN* The House ♡​


im sorry i didnt see what you wrote because there is a ant in the way


----------



## oswaldies

Cory said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see what you wrote because there is *an* ant in the way




☆ An ant can cover up your sized text to... ♡​


----------



## LambdaDelta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> literature classes





TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Speaking of which, why is this just limited to books?



Come on, really?


Also, fandoms are garbage. Especially the western anime fandoms.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> you know i usually hate cory and the house jokes but this one was actually pretty good



I try.


----------



## inkling

when somebody is competitive with me when it isn't really appropriate (outside games/sports). Its a waste of time since with me bc I am not at all competitive in my life. Also just watching others be competitive/catty with each other.


----------



## JCnator

LambdaDelta said:


> [...]
> 
> Come on, really?
> 
> [...]



I know that books are inherently linked to literature, but the concept of analyzing a work could very well apply to many other medias as well. So, why the education had to limit the concept to books most of the time? This baffles me, especially when I'm not the sharpest reader ever and they mostly throw those that aren't even related to the major I went for (in my case, IT).


----------



## mintellect

Fourth graders that play Call of Duty to try to look cool.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I have to add another thing. Obliviously deaf people.

I just tried getting through an aisle while politely saying "excuse me" to the person blocking most of the way. I scoot past and she just says "you could have said excuse me" in a demeaning way. B**** I f***ing did, you've just got your huge butt in your ears.


----------



## kayleee

When they have "men's" and "women's" versions of things that are essentially the same. Like shaving cream, just call it ****ing shaving cream and be done. Not to mention how women's shaving cream is always way more expensive. And bikes. Like its a ****ing bike, there is absolutely no purpose to label bikes either for a man or woman. Or like pens. If you've ever seen the pens "for her" that are like pink and ****, that's absolutely ridiculous it's a PEN FOR CHRISTS SAKE GOOD LORD


----------



## CoobaCupcake

Furries and weeaboos. And anime.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> This gluten-free trend. I actually know people who can't eat it and have to spend extra on those products and such.
> 
> If you can eat it, stop "dieting"... it's not good for you.



Actually, our bodies were not meant to ingest gluten. Well at least not today's over-processed crap.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saaaakisuchan said:


> You Mean Hoop earings?
> 
> 
> 
> People like this annoy me also.
> 
> 
> And people like this. Oh boo-hoo, somebody looked at me.



People who put "chan" in their names and don't understand social anxiety.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

CoobaCupcake said:


> Furries and weeaboos. And anime.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, our bodies were not meant to ingest gluten. Well at least not today's over-processed crap.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> People who put "chan" in their names and don't understand social anxiety.



I don't really like weeaboos as much either, but I'm okay with anime fans.

But yeah, I don't like the words kawaii, desu, and -chan. But at least those kind of people aren't corrupt or inhumane, so they're only mildly annoying (more mild than 60? weather). I don't get what's inhumane about using the word "kawaii". But I do get what's inhumane about child abuse and animal cruelty (neither of which has to do with weeaboos).


----------



## CoobaCupcake

Apple2012 said:


> I don't really like weeaboos as much either, but I'm okay with anime fans.
> 
> But yeah, I don't like the words kawaii, desu, and -chan. But at least those kind of people aren't corrupt or inhumane, so they're only mildly annoying (more mild than 60? weather). I don't get what's inhumane about using the word "kawaii". But I do get what's inhumane about child abuse and animal cruelty (neither of which has to do with weeaboos).



I never said anything about "inhumane"???


----------



## inkling

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I have to add another thing. Obliviously deaf people.
> 
> I just tried getting through an aisle while politely saying "excuse me" to the person blocking most of the way. I scoot past and she just says "you could have said excuse me" in a demeaning way. B**** I f***ing did, you've just got your huge butt in your ears.



Omg I just read this and thought you were talking about literal deaf people. Be careful how you word things and how you interact with people bc there's a lot of deaf people out there for reals.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

CoobaCupcake said:


> I never said anything about "inhumane"???



I hate people who are corrupt or inhumane. That's why I brought that up. Like in my first post, I mentioned intolerance (including racism), unfairness (including corruption), and hostility (which includes inhumanity).


----------



## inkling

kayleee said:


> When they have "men's" and "women's" versions of things that are essentially the same. Like shaving cream, just call it ****ing shaving cream and be done. Not to mention how women's shaving cream is always way more expensive. And bikes. Like its a ****ing bike, there is absolutely no purpose to label bikes either for a man or woman. Or like pens. If you've ever seen the pens "for her" that are like pink and ****, that's absolutely ridiculous it's a PEN FOR CHRISTS SAKE GOOD LORD



I actually agree with you on this. There's plenty of times I get posed off about this crap bc it either makes purchasing items more confusing or the items are literally more expensive for no reason. A counter argue t would be that women/men want to be catered to which is kinda understandable when it comes to certain things. But the bike thing? Ridiculous. The ones with a lower bAR are meant for.dresses/skirts which is nice but women nowadays don't wear skirts dressez everyday. And the shaving cream thing...so stupid. The girls stuff is not special at all but hAve nasty scents and have less in them but are way more expensive


----------



## Aniko

Passive aggressive persons, emotional vampires, political correctness, jealous, zealots, people bashing their partner on Facebook, people complaining all the time and not doing anything, watercress, mushrooms, yahoo news, 4-chan, banana ice pops, wearing shoes, combing my hair, spiders in my shower, walking in poop in the morning, my neighbors arguing in their driveway, little kids screaming in the groceries, boxing day, some people on Tortimer Island, pie crust, pasta, going to the doctor, that computer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I hate people who are corrupt or inhumane. That's why I brought that up. Like in my first post, I mentioned intolerance (including racism), unfairness (including corruption), and hostility (which includes inhumanity).



I will add that as well.


----------



## peppy villager

When my boyfriend makes a passive aggressive post that's obviously about me on social media because he's mad at me. You're 21, grow up...


----------



## ams

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Forced and poorly-executed literature classes: Before I argue with that, what I mean by literature classes only found on cegeps (in Qu?bec at least) consists of reading books and analyzing the heck out of them. Nothing else than that. Sounds good, right? Unfortunately, its poor execution is what suck almost my entire enjoyment out. The way the cegeps operate don't leave us with enough leisure to read the books without being preoccupied by something else, because you've also got a lot of other things to do as well. Speaking of which, why is this just limited to books? They got a far wider selection of medias to choose from than a century ago, yet they're somehow too afraid of using technology. The luck factor does seem to play too much factor on deciding if you pass or fail the class, simply because it depends a lot on how the teachers evaluate your works. If you come up with answers that are valid but the teachers either don't have the same ones or are just plain bad, you're highly likely being considered having "incorrect answers". And don't get me started about it making me a better citizen. It's actually far from that, because all you'd learn is how to produce a literary analysis within specific types of verbs. How does that affect on getting a job that doesn't require such skills? Aside from getting a diploma, it only affect a very small (if not non-existent) portion of jobs.



Totally agree. In the university I went to there was a required class called Academic Writing where you learn how to format a paper, structure an argument etc. which is completely useful. Beyond that those types of classes are complete garbage. I can see taking one for fun if you like reading fiction or watching movies, but making them a requirement is ridiculous. Education should be for preparing people for a job where they're giving back to their community. Reading fiction is for leisure.


----------



## biibii

vomit


----------



## ZekkoXCX

i hate the FRIKIN AEROSPARYERS AND ROLLERS IN SPLATOON THEY ARE LIKE AERGHFKJUSDHEFYUE HALP


----------



## Perri

•Hate groups or people full of hatred
•olives
•most pickles xD
•meninists
•violence unless it's for the utmost protection of people or being, or in some cases property.
•unfriendly security guards
•thinking Nintendo is Chinese, Asian stereotypes and thinking all Asians are the same
•all other stereotypes
•diseases, as this should go without saying, but especially cancer
•when old, overplayed adverts start playing again
•fruit chocolate, I mean who would think banana cr?me and white chocolate is a good idea? 
•lack of sexual education. You're never going to stop sex before marriage. Might as well teach how they should have sex instead of when to and with who. 
•snobs who think they're better just because they won't have to work a day in their life for money or food, so they have more time to work on their Insta bio. And think that's all there is to life.
•The blowing of the chunks is gross. It seriously haunts me in my nightmares.
•dirty surfaces or objects
•fraud, espeically online fraud, corruuption, and lying especially when your lies can change the lives of others, including you and your friends / family / neighbors.
•guilt tripping meat-eaters / people who eat everything if you're a vegetarian / vegan / pescitarian / pescivegan. Any particular food diet can eat unhealthy. Constant fruit roll ups may be vegan but that doesn't mean you're doing your body favors. In my own situation I'm still growing and I feel happy and healthy eating what a want. Don't criticize people. Codemning what people eat is personally insensitive.
•when ***I*** rant!! XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

feet


----------



## Jarrad

people


----------



## metoob

Wearing gloves, wearing powdered gloves, and trying to mess with tape while wearing them
Sometimes at work I cringe and have to recover before I can start doing things again
Nott o mention thieves in acnl


----------



## Swiftstream

People who lack morality and logic.


----------



## cannedcommunism

I have an open mind, but if you are any of the following:

-Racist (in any way at all)
-Sexist
-Homophobic
-Intolerant
-Dismissive
-Judgmental
-Forcing your opinions down others' throats

...then I can't be around you. Other dislikes are just pet peeves.


----------



## Sanaki

Humid weather
Eating too much
Being sweaty

Don't really know specifics but I'm sure I'll think of more later lol


----------



## Lock

At this very moment I'm trapped on my porch cause anytime I try to go to a door this wasp starts chasing me. So I hate annoying wasps.


----------



## kayleee

FoxWolf64 said:


> I have an open mind, but if you are any of the following:
> 
> -Racist (in any way at all)
> -Sexist
> -Homophobic
> -Intolerant
> -Dismissive
> -Judgmental
> -Forcing your opinions down others' throats
> 
> ...then I can't be around you. Other dislikes are just pet peeves.


Ironically this post is both dismissive and judgemental


----------



## matt

Paying the extortionate fares of Brighton and hove buses ..


----------



## Alienfish

When radio stations play really ****ty covers of songs rather than the originals.


----------



## Aniko

How about a thread of things we like a lot now?


----------



## Mayor London

Peeps thatre 2 stupid 4 grammer


----------



## kayleee

Aniko said:


> How about a thread of things we like a lot now?



Make it!


----------



## Aniko

Crunchy said:


> When my boyfriend makes a passive aggressive post that's obviously about me on social media because he's mad at me. You're 21, grow up...



Right! It's also really annoying for people following that person. I try not to read them, but some friends are literally spamming my board complaining about their significant other. That's not cool for anybody, it's like a public humiliation for person they are talking about, it makes the poster looks childish and tyrannic and frankly, the readers don't give a damn about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Make it!



Should I? Yeah Let's do it!


----------



## natakazam

mayonnaise


----------



## ShinyYoshi

When I'm painting my nails and they look perfect while they dry then I like move maybe an inch and screw up an entire nail and it just looks like poop compared to the others. It never fails to happen.


----------



## kaitastrophe

People who say "no offense, but..." before saying something offensive.
Adding those words to the beginning of a sentence does NOT make it right!
Like, there was this kid who was like "no offense, BUT I think you should f*** off."
Like, what???

Also, eight-year-olds who are like "I just broke up with my boyfriend/girlfriend." Or "I need a man/woman who..."
NO. You need to do you freaking homework.
Same goes to those eight year olds who think saying bad words and 'standing up' to adults/older kids make them 'cool'.


----------



## 00jachna

pandycake said:


> Also, eight-year-olds who are like "I just broke up with my boyfriend/girlfriend." Or "I need a man/woman who..."
> NO. You need to do you freaking homework.



I have heard this somewhere

Also

Minecraft youtubers


----------



## Alolan_Apples

More things to add to hate list:

Internet lags that create glitches
Internet slow downs
When the iPhone shuts me out (aka randomly and automatically closes apps when you weren't trying to close them)


----------



## tumut

CoobaCupcake said:


> Furries and weeaboos.


Just add bronies and you have the holy trinity of cringe.


----------



## Kuroh

I don't like people who are rude or condescending


----------



## Fenen

Bronies, weeaboos, furries make me lose hope in humanity, y'know the ones constantly shoving it in your face? lol Idek 

But spiders are a nono too, aswell as getting a twitchy eyelid, omg I hate that.


----------



## biibii

yiff

find jesus please


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Okay, why are people easily bothered by weeaboos and bronies? People can like anything they want.


----------



## tumut

Apple2012 said:


> Okay, why are people easily bothered by weeaboos and bronies? People can like anything they want.



You can like whatever you want but that doesn't mean you have to be obnoxious about it. No need to white knight.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

When you have put ALOT of effort in something
And then someone comes like:uhuhu that **it is bad lol.


----------



## shannenenen

I dislike the texture of bananas and the taste of oranges. The feeling of going to bed with socks on or sleeping without a blanket even when it's hot outside. I hate people who throw logic out the window just because of their religion- I'm a religious person but I still think these through and keep other things in mind like science and reason. I hate people who lie compulsively, sneak around whether it be in a relationship or with their own lives.


----------



## kayleee

I hate liars!!


----------



## mintellect

People on Miiverse who are looking for hot girls... Like, this is a community to talk about games, not for you to pick up 10 year olds.
Wasps and hornets. Bees are scary, but not as scary because if you don't bother it, it leaves you alone. These, they just sting because they feel like it. There's a wasp nest on our porch somewhere but lucky for us they've left us alone *knock on wood*
I also hate my short temper.. I get mad so easily. I also cry over really little things.
Oh, and FLIES. I HATE flies. The friut flies are annoying, but they aren't as bad as those huge flies that make buzzing sounds. I'm really scared of them and everyone I know laughs at me because of it, whenever one of those flies is flying around nearby I get all nervous and they're like "it's just a fly, why are you so scared" yeah, its just a fly, it's just a big scary fly that makes a scary buzzing sound!! To make matters worse during the summer we get those flies... I swear we hadn't seen them in like a week and today two just appeared out of nowhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Okay, why are people easily bothered by weeaboos and bronies? People can like anything they want.



I know I sound noobish, but what's a weeaboo?

I knew a girl my age that was a pegasister (which is the female of brony apparently) and she was really obnoxious about it. She acted like, the years younger than she actually was... In fact I remember three years ago I was still more mature than her. Although, it wasn't just MLP she talked about, and im not saying all brownies/pegasisters are obnoxious, I have nothing against them, but just some of them can be.

And some of the FNAF fandom is similar. I personally haven't played FNAF, and again I have nothing against you if you like it, but I've found a chunk of the fandom to be super annoying.


----------



## Vizionari

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I know I sound noobish, but what's a weeaboo?



Click here: x


----------



## ReXyx3

Rude and ignorant people. 
People who harm others or animals.
People who dislike animals in general.
People who think they're better than others, newsflash; you're really not. 
Sicknesses, like cancer, depression, or anything else that causes someone pain. 
Spiders. 
Literally any other type of bug. 
Waiting for things. 
Babies. 
More people who shove ideas down others throats. 
& Grapefruits.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> People on Miiverse who are looking for hot girls... Like, this is a community to talk about games, not for you to pick up 10 year olds.
> Wasps and hornets. Bees are scary, but not as scary because if you don't bother it, it leaves you alone. These, they just sting because they feel like it. There's a wasp nest on our porch somewhere but lucky for us they've left us alone *knock on wood*
> I also hate my short temper.. I get mad so easily. I also cry over really little things.
> Oh, and FLIES. I HATE flies. The friut flies are annoying, but they aren't as bad as those huge flies that make buzzing sounds. I'm really scared of them and everyone I know laughs at me because of it, whenever one of those flies is flying around nearby I get all nervous and they're like "it's just a fly, why are you so scared" yeah, its just a fly, it's just a big scary fly that makes a scary buzzing sound!! To make matters worse during the summer we get those flies... I swear we hadn't seen them in like a week and today two just appeared out of nowhere.



- - - Post Merge - - -
Miiverse,ban you for nothing,wii u chatters,is now fanfiction.net:Nintendo version,ugghhhhh ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Azza

Apple2012 said:


> Okay, why are people easily bothered by weeaboos and bronies? People can like anything they want.



I have no problem if they like it. In fact I have no problem if they *love* it. I just have a problem when they feel the need to cram it down your throat.


----------



## Thunder

Squeaky green beans.


----------



## Azza

KaydeeKrunk said:


> feet



Praise the lord


----------



## kaitastrophe

People who need to make everything religious.
Like, this guy is just like 'you need jesus lol' and then this guy comes and says 'but im an atheist... ' 
and makes it all awkward.
He was just playing, gosh.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

My fingernails. I wish I would stop biting them.


----------



## yoshiskye1

people who say to me "but you don't look Asian, you can't be, you're blonde"
like i'm sorry but since when did you know my genetics better than me? 
also mayonnaise
just ugh. it makes me gag just thinking about it. *shudders*


----------



## ZekkoXCX

yoshiskye1 said:


> people who say to me "but you don't look Asian, you can't be, you're blonde"
> like i'm sorry but since when did you know my genetics better than me?
> also mayonnaise
> just ugh. it makes me gag just thinking about it. *shudders*


Wild Idiot Appeared!
"BbUuTtTt u cAaNt B BbLoNnDe,b cuz u aAsSiAnN"
Also,Want mayonnaise?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Slye said:


> You can like whatever you want but that doesn't mean you have to be obnoxious about it. No need to white knight.



So I see what the problem is. It's not being a fanatic, it's if they go crazy about it online.


----------



## yoshiskye1

Jetix said:


> Wild Idiot Appeared!
> "BbUuTtTt u cAaNt B BbLoNnDe,b cuz u aAsSiAnN"
> Also,Want mayonnaise?



Was gonna go get some late night cereal

Might give it a miss now 0_o


----------



## ZekkoXCX

yoshiskye1 said:


> Was gonna go get some late night cereal
> 
> Might give it a miss now 0_o


Mission Accomplished:Troll yoshisyke1


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Miiverse,ban you for nothing,wii u chatters,is now fanfiction.net:Nintendo version,ugghhhhh ಠ_ಠ



THE MARSHMALLOW DEFINES: MIIVERSE

Miiverse (noun): a place where gamers across the world can discuss their favorite games, along with trolls, pedos, yeah beggars, people wanting to pick up girls, eight year olds, and badmins. Watch out for false reporters, including the admins, since they punish you for nothing. Oh, and people who decide to capture these moments and share the math the world via Twitter, YouTube, and more.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Oh yeah almost forgot, the people who think you can wifi without friend codes, just like "I'm opening my gate, select faraway, and choose (townname)!" And I'm like You need friend codes noob and you can't exchange the here...
There was even a kid who was like "no u don't need friend codes" and I was thinking noooob yes you do...
I swear I see like 20 people a day who say they're gonna open and expect people to just be able to come over.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> THE MARSHMALLOW DEFINES: MIIVERSE
> 
> Miiverse (noun): a place where gamers across the world can discuss their favorite games, along with trolls, pedos, yeah beggars, people wanting to pick up girls, eight year olds, and badmins. Watch out for false reporters, including the admins, since they punish you for nothing. Oh, and people who decide to capture these moments and share the math the world via Twitter, YouTube, and more.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah almost forgot, the people who think you can wifi without friend codes, just like "I'm opening my gate, select faraway, and choose (townname)!" And I'm like You need friend codes noob and you can't exchange the here...
> There was even a kid who was like "no u don't need friend codes" and I was thinking noooob yes you do...
> I swear I see like 20 people a day who say they're gonna open and expect people to just be able to come over.


The ACNL community in a nutshell


----------



## Rasha

Girls who act stupid on purpose because they think it's cute and attractive *glares at sister* :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX

R-Cookies:Now we are 2 who glares at the sis!



She so stupid but sometimes inocent


----------



## eggs

i really dislike annoying people, elitists, depression, "bad blood" by taylor swift (i swear to god, that song makes me groan every time), that "honey i'm good" song, most country music, pearl from steven universe, most fandoms (like steven universe and homestuck), people that eat with their mouths open, scalpers, stereotypical frat dudes, and alcohol.

i swear, i'm fun at parties.


----------



## PanickingTruffle

Well, I dislike quite a lot of things. 
-People who think they sing well but they really don't.
-When someone opens the door to the room I'm in without knocking.
-The smell and taste of mint. Peppermint. Any type of that. I'll gag on the smell. Can't stand it.
-People who think they draw well but they don't. (I mean, seriously. Just, look at it...)
-People who dislike the bands I like. (Just a slight dislike towards that person)
-Homophobic people.
-People who think they can cook, but their food's not really that tasty.
-People who look in my things and stuff without asking.
-New pop music.
-Female singers. (For pop music. But I like female people who can sing (like friends, acquaintances, strangers) that aren't famous at all.)
-Taylor Swift. And most of her songs. Especially Bad Blood, she stole that name from Bastille. And, I hear it so often..
-Trees that don't have low enough branches for me to be able to jump to. (I'm short. But I can jump really high.)
-The girls in younger grades wearing make up. They look stupid. Are you trying to be a fake barbie doll that no one likes? No? Then take off your 20 layers of make up. They wear eyeliner, eyeshadow, blush, the whole shebang. They'd look prettier without it.
-Teachers who don't have a sense of humour. (They could have a tiny smidge of humour in them, and that'd be fine. It's just when they don't get any jokes and can't make any themselves.)
-People who talk about me behind my back. TELL MEEE. I don't care what you think, it won't affect me and make me upset or angry, I'd just like to know what you say about me. It's not like saying I'm ugly is going to change anything. I can't change my face.
-The colour pink.
There are probably a few other things, but Ah. Just thought of one.
-People who make a big deal out of someone cutting in line for lunch or something. IT'S JUST FOOD. YOU'LL GET IT. I went to a camp, and they didn't care if one or two people went in front of them, but at school... Man. They shove you back to your own spot.
-AND, Last thing, people who just overall exaggerate and make a big deal out of the smallest things.
Ah. I've never done that, listed everything I dislike.. That was nice.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

eggs said:


> i really dislike annoying people, elitists, depression, "bad blood" by taylor swift (i swear to god, that song makes me groan every time), that "honey i'm good" song, most country music, pearl from steven universe, most fandoms (like steven universe and homestuck), people that eat with their mouths open, scalpers, stereotypical frat dudes, and alcohol.
> 
> i swear, i'm fun at parties.


Ironic,U have pearl in ur profile pic. :/ #Non-logic FTW


----------



## boujee

Other people fantrolls
The fantroll community cause everyone's a bunch of hypocrites. 
"Everyone should RP, even if you don't have art of your OCS, there's favoritism in this FANDOM! -still ignores people without OCS and only RP with one person to seem like the bigger person-

And everyone is just old and mostly does NSFW roleplays.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Prepare,heres the people i h8
-People who presummes all-What the matter of even presumming ur poop in the toilet?
-People who thinks AC is girly and for girls-Thats why exist the BOY model,but still,idiots are idiots
-Homophobic people
-Snooty IRL-When they need something from you,they are nice,but when not,they treat you like **it
-Depressed people...on the internet-Some people are really depressed,but others just want attention
-Rollers and aerosprayers of LVL.20 in splatoon-Seriously,theres another weapons,why ALWAYS the roller/aerospray?
-People like the following-You are working very hard in a team school work,and that person is like:ZOMFG YOU ARE DOIN NOTHING.and those persons are the ones who are just lazy idiots of the team
-Facebook-When people invites u to play games,when people talks in the posts you post
-Vegetarians...for fashion/sociality
-Miiverse admin. or False Reporters
-People with ALOT of self-esteem
And thats my rant


----------



## Cazqui

people who try to hard to 'fit in'


----------



## eggs

Jetix said:


> Ironic,U have pearl in ur profile pic. :/ #Non-logic FTW



i never said pearl was ugly. she's pretty, so bam, i put her as my profile picture.
it's funny how you point that out as "non-logic" when no one cares and it's obvious why i put her as my picture in the first place. (and yeah, it's ironic. that's another reason why she's there. #obviously)

anyway. i have more for my list: homophobes, transphobes, most radfems, "goth" culture, "emo" culture, and especially weeaboos/koreaboos.


----------



## kayleee

PanickingTruffle said:


> -The smell and taste of mint. Peppermint. Any type of that. I'll gag on the smell. Can't stand it.



So do you brush your teeth or nah


----------



## radical6

just me


----------



## Alice

justice said:


> just me



I dislike how much you dislike yourself


----------



## ZekkoXCX

eggs said:


> i never said pearl was ugly. she's pretty, so bam, i put her as my profile picture.
> it's funny how you point that out as "non-logic" when no one cares and it's obvious why i put her as my picture in the first place. (and yeah, it's ironic. that's another reason why she's there. #obviously)
> 
> anyway. i have more for my list: homophobes, transphobes, most radfems, "goth" culture, "emo" culture, and especially weeaboos/koreaboos.


Sorry if i maked u uncomfortable/feel bad,that wasn't my intention,i was just joking,Sorry >.<


----------



## eggs

Jetix said:


> Sorry if i maked u uncomfortable/feel bad,that wasn't my intention,i was just joking,Sorry >.<



it really seemed like you were trying to make me feel bad, but ok, it's fine.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I can't stand it when people type like this. what's the point?


----------



## Akimari

NOT HAVING A SLEEP SCHEDULE


----------



## Erinnicole

I dislike rude people.  There are three or four people on this forum specifically that just rub me the wrong way.  I see them make downright awful and mean posts and I just feel like pming them and telling them off.  What gives you the right???  This is a game forum, stop trying to look cool and act like a badass, because you are not.  No one finds you being a jerk and trying to look dominant cool in any way. 

Also: people that get offended at n o t h i n g.  "hey this thread has been over with for a week, why did you feel the need to bump it?"

them: "WOW okay lol fyi no need to be rude.  You look like an idiot, I obviously had this reason and blah blah blah..."

ugh.  I have no tolerance for rudeness and disrespect.  I swear I'll just lose it one day and tell these people off for being such irrational  jerks.


----------



## Alienfish

When people use "bae" seriously. Sounds as bad as people writing 'oppa' or senpai lol.


----------



## doveling

*tumblr feminists.* _aka fake feminists_
i dislike them alot, my friend is one (she is lost in her tumblr world i swear) and its so annoying & utterly stupid
like today in science class, my teacher was talking about the male hormones etc, and she was like 'i like how he mentioned the male hormones but not the female'. I nearly vomited in my mouth.


----------



## Alienfish

peoyne said:


> *tumblr feminists.* _aka fake feminists_
> i dislike them alot, my friend is one (she is lost in her tumblr world i swear) and its so annoying & utterly stupid
> like today in science class, my teacher was talking about the male hormones etc, and she was like 'i like how he mentioned the male hormones but not the female'. I nearly vomited in my mouth.



everything-tumblr is crayworthy as hell. Like dude just because someone post random and/or fake facts there doesn't make you a vegetarian/feminist/hippie or whatever


----------



## doveling

Umeko said:


> everything-tumblr is crayworthy as hell. Like dude just because someone post random and/or fake facts there doesn't make you a vegetarian/feminist/hippie or whatever



i know right ugh. tumblr sucks, practically every regular on there is stuffed up in some way.. creepy scary.
_just about done talking to her ever_


----------



## yoshiskye1

peoyne said:


> i know right ugh. tumblr sucks, practically every regular on there is stuffed up in some way.. creepy scary.
> _just about done talking to her ever_



my friend is crazy obsessed with tumblr. all she talks about is tumblr. and not the nice, useful blogs- oh no. The crazy fangirl whirlpool of doom sadness and fake feminists, fake mental illness and the awful "OMG HE BREATHED IM GONNNA DIEEEE SO HOTT" insane fangirls


----------



## Alienfish

peoyne said:


> i know right ugh. tumblr sucks, practically every regular on there is stuffed up in some way.. creepy scary.
> _just about done talking to her ever_



that site is stuffed up as hell or has become in later years idk.

d'ya all remember when tumblr was fun looking for nostalgic pictures and fun gifs?

pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## Heyden

the Zelda franchise
idk don't hate, I just find it so boring and unappealing


----------



## Rasha

abc news, it's nothing but a toxic fart full of lies


----------



## yoshiskye1

Haydenn said:


> the Zelda franchise
> idk don't hate, I just find it so boring and unappealing



sinner 0_o
jk each to his own


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> abc news, it's nothing but a toxic fart full of lies



it's owned by Disney what did you expect lmango.


----------



## doveling

Umeko said:


> that site is stuffed up as hell or has become in later years idk.
> 
> d'ya all remember when tumblr was fun looking for nostalgic pictures and fun gifs?
> 
> pepperidge farm remembers.



hahah yeah its just stuffed up 8 )
i mean i use to like tumblr since it had fricking great gifs and pretty backgrounds for me to use as well, thank god i left before they went cray



oh yeah that reminds me:
*- CREEP FANS*
yes i hate those fans who scope into the celebs lives so much and over exaggerate little details
_im looking at you 1D Larry shippers. 'oh harry is standing next to louis!! they are defs together' YAH THEY ARE TOGETHER IN A BAND. 'OH LOOK HARRY IS HOLDING A RAINBOW FLAG, I KNEW HE IS GAY WITH LOUIS!!' yeah no, just because he is holding the pride flag doesn't mean he is gay! GAH i really feel sorry for all the celebs who have creep ass fans like this.
Like they could just be doing this for the fans, like there might me a manager who is making them look like they are together to keep sales up, sorta just like the hunger games._


----------



## Alienfish

peoyne said:


> hahah yeah its just stuffed up 8 )
> i mean i use to like tumblr since it had fricking great gifs and pretty backgrounds for me to use as well, thank god i left before they went cray
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah that reminds me:
> *- CREEP FANS*
> yes i hate those fans who scope into the celebs lives so much and over exaggerate little details
> _im looking at you 1D Larry shippers. 'oh harry is standing next to louis!! they are defs together' YAH THEY ARE TOGETHER IN A BAND. 'OH LOOK HARRY IS HOLDING A RAINBOW FLAG, I KNEW HE IS GAY WITH LOUIS!!' yeah no, just because he is holding the pride flag doesn't mean he is gay! GAH i really feel sorry for all the celebs who have creep ass fans like this.
> Like they could just be doing this for the fans, like there might me a manager who is making them look like they are together to keep sales up, sorta just like the hunger games._



Yeah, and all those Lolita tumblr people who was pretend-hardcore lifestylers and the moment someone had the slightest hint of Ita in their outfit they would scream all over the world lmango.

Most hardcore fans are cray. Like those who wants you to remember everything about a band like their birthdays and all of their 100's of songs by heart. Like.. ow about no. Probably posted this before but it irks me a hell lot.


----------



## Rasha

I actually like tumbr, however instagram is turning into something it's not supposed to be


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> I actually like tumbr, however instagram is turning into something it's not supposed to be



never heard of tumbr but make sense 

Oh god don't remind me...


----------



## Rasha

*tumblr* lol...
the problem with instagram is that I try to like it but it's such an inferior overhyped thing. There are other better sites there


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> *tumblr* lol...
> the problem with instagram is that I try to like it but it's such an inferior overhyped thing. There are other better sites there


yes it is and i don't get how people can sit there on hours comparing how many followers they jav.. jfc


----------



## 00jachna

People in smash for the are only using B moves, smashes and rolls

I get so mad when this happens cuz I never win. I have anger issues so when I get mad at something I tend to bit my hand really hard. My hand is red atm


----------



## tokkio

Umeko said:


> that site is stuffed up as hell or has become in later years idk.
> 
> d'ya all remember when tumblr was fun looking for nostalgic pictures and fun gifs?
> 
> pepperidge farm remembers.



ya ikr i used to be so active there, but just.... for some reason everyone suddenly started becoming angry over every little thing and drama is literally everywhere and just....? lmao but idk i still go there at times since the only blogs i follow now are art blogs and other blogs that have somehow avoided becoming so annoying


----------



## Rasha

Edit: oh shoot double post xp



Umeko said:


> Oh god don't remind me...



...seems like you've been through some unpleasant experiences...


----------



## CoobaCupcake

I don't like _cheap_ queens, I don't like _messy_ queens and I don't like _manly_ queens.


free cookie if you get the reference


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> Edit: oh shoot double post xp
> 
> 
> 
> ...seems like you've been through some unpleasant experiences...



Well I know several people using Instagram for no good and all they do is being glued to it and comparing how many followers they have and who can put the most weird things there..


----------



## Akimari

peoyne said:


> *tumblr feminists.* _aka fake feminists_
> i dislike them alot, my friend is one (she is lost in her tumblr world i swear) and its so annoying & utterly stupid
> like today in science class, my teacher was talking about the male hormones etc, and she was like 'i like how he mentioned the male hormones but not the female'. I nearly vomited in my mouth.



I only use Tumblr now for Animal Crossing/Magical Girl things but I also have a blacklist. Said blacklist consists of things like "patriarchy" "sjw" "anti-sjw" "feminism" and a whole bunch of other stuff that I had to see and deal with for over a year. I was a SJW once actually and I look back on it and I'm disgusted with myself. I haven't met that many tumblr-esque feminists in real life, thank god, since I've seen these people genuinely believe that men cannot be raped and ffakes panikc atakkcs b  y typonfg lik ke t hii s ss and I could rant about it for ages. Screw Tumblr.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

anyone who's homophobic, transphobic, sexist, anything like that. Its ridiculous!


----------



## cannedcommunism

awkwardswedishfish said:


> ☆ Boys with no common sense who think they are so cool. ♡​



Why just boys? Anyone can be like that XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Ironically this post is both dismissive and judgemental



Because honestly they get what they give others. That's the irony, I'm treating them like they treat others.


----------



## Alienfish

Oh, and why I hate weeaboos? Because they are obnoxious pretend-lolitas who think J-pop is the best things happened to earth and think Japan is the glorious land of manga and anime. Read on other areas and stop belittle their culture jfc.


----------



## Byngo

What do I dislike a lot? People that are generally negative about everything. stfu, kthnx. 

I don't hate the person, just... Keep negative thoughts to yourself so you don't impose them on other people.


----------



## Envy

Akimari said:


> I only use Tumblr now for Animal Crossing/Magical Girl things but I also have a blacklist. Said blacklist consists of things like "patriarchy" "sjw" "anti-sjw" "feminism" and a whole bunch of other stuff that I had to see and deal with for over a year. I was a SJW once actually and I look back on it and I'm disgusted with myself. I haven't met that many tumblr-esque feminists in real life, thank god, *since I've seen these people genuinely believe that men cannot be raped* and ffakes panikc atakkcs b  y typonfg lik ke t hii s ss and I could rant about it for ages. Screw Tumblr.



(Bolded) This has not been my experience with Tumblr feminism at all. Like every single feminist I've seen on Tumblr has posted countless times about how men can be victims of rape and abuse and how that should not be downplayed.

Seems like I somehow miss out on these bad Tumblr feminists?


----------



## kaitastrophe

BAD Hardcore feminists, lolitas, and hardcore fangirls.
Oh, and the 'team taylor' or 'team nicki' thing.
Oh, and racist people. (I myself am african american, so I have to deal with racism ALOT.)
I mean, ITS JUST A SKIN COLOR!
I once saw this person that said 'We look different, we SMELL different...'
WHAT? Are you saying black people SMELL bad?
That we don't take BATHS? We don't have good HYGIENE?
Also, I saw a tumblr blog once that a person asked:
'Is there a certain reason for you reblogging a lot of black/african american people? not that its a bad thing I was just wondering.'
Then why would you ask? It doesnt matter anyways.


----------



## Alienfish

hardcore lolitas are the worst like stop yelling ITA the moment someone doesn't have all the brands you do ><


----------



## kaitastrophe

Umeko said:


> hardcore lolitas are the worst like stop yellow ITA the moment someone doesn't have all the brands you do ><


I know right? And weeaboos.


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> I know right? And weeaboos.



yes so much ... most people trashing another culture by pretending to love it and behave like a 3 yo baby are imo


----------



## kaitastrophe

Umeko said:


> yes so much ... most people trashing another culture by pretending to love it and behave like a 3 yo baby are imo



Yep...
Also, for those who dont know, a feminist is 'one who believes in the social, political, and economical equality of the sexes', NOT 'one whose beliefs and opinions are exactly the same as mine'.
Sadly, most feminists I know in real life and on tumblr are like that.


----------



## Alienfish

pandycake said:


> Yep...
> Also, for those who dont know, a feminist is 'one who believes in the social, political, and economical equality of the sexes', NOT 'one whose beliefs and opinions are exactly the same as mine'.
> Sadly, most feminists I know in real life and on tumblr are like that.



This. There are some more radical branches that worships the latter but it's not within the origin really.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

One thing I'm getting tired of is people keep talking about illuminati when a conspiracy is made. It's starting to bug me. By believing in these conspiracies, we're getting smackledorfed* about fake conspiracies.

*If you want to know what that word means, it means fooled. It's from a spongebob episode.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Also,when they want to prove that something is iluminati just by triangles
This is what caused the LOOMINARTY CONFIRMED meme


----------



## jiny

^^^^ omg this too

People who chew _really_ loud, sadly I have to sit next to my brother who (I think) does it on purpose..

People who yell for no reason


----------



## Byngo

Jetix said:


> Also,when they want to prove that something is iluminati just by triangles
> This is what caused the LOOMINARTY CONFIRMED meme



I think you mean the Illuminatty.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jetix said:


> Also,when they want to prove that something is iluminati just by triangles
> This is what caused the LOOMINARTY CONFIRMED meme



Illuminati confirmed? We've been smackledorfed!

Strange things happen all the time. I wouldn't make conspiracies like that.


----------



## biibii

smackledorfed and words like
supercalifragiliciousexpiralidocious 
made up words.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Cocovampire said:


> smackledorfed and words like
> supercalifragiliciousexpiralidocious
> made up words.



I love making up words!
You're such a hoodlemorf >x(


----------



## mintellect

Umeko said:


> When people use "bae" seriously. Sounds as bad as people writing 'oppa' or senpai lol.



Yess. "Bae" means "before anyone else," I was told, but people use It all the time. Really annoying.

I also dislike slang in general.

I also can't really take jokes as well as others can, so it gets me mad when someone "insults" me and expects me to understand it was just a joke. I mentioned how I have a short temper aswell.


----------



## ThomasNLD

MOSQUITOS
Authority. 
Young smartasses and old dumbasses. 
Therapy which forces you to clay and paint stuff. (I`m 33, I have no interest in experessing myself artistically, now please f@ck off).
Masseuses who give psychological advice. Just don`t tell me how to handle my personality disorders. I`m sure your friends value your advice, but I don`t. 
Salespeople who jump on your back the second you enter a store. Even worse when they nag afterwards to give them an A+ review on the internet. I spend 600 euros and as a thank you, please waste your time telling my boss how great I am. Grahhhh.....
Politicians, volunteers at trainstations who look way to often at my new bike (wtf they doing there anyways?), employers of pharmacies, bank clerks and ofcourse, football hooligans. Stop ruining the best sport in the world......


----------



## Alienfish

ThomasNLD said:


> MOSQUITOS
> Authority.
> Young smartasses and old dumbasses.
> Therapy which forces you to clay and paint stuff. (I`m 33, I have no interest in experessing myself artistically, now please f@ck off).
> Masseuses who give psychological advice. Just don`t tell me how to handle my personality disorders. I`m sure your friends value your advice, but I don`t.
> Salespeople who jump on your back the second you enter a store. Even worse when they nag afterwards to give them an A+ review on the internet. I spend 600 euros and as a thank you, please waste your time telling my boss how great I am. Grahhhh.....
> Politicians, volunteers at trainstations who look way to often at my new bike (wtf they doing there anyways?), employers of pharmacies, bank clerks and ofcourse, football hooligans. Stop ruining the best sport in the world......



Pretty much, especially sales people and those at GameStop like fill in this at the internet lalala get a chance to win stuff. How about no .


----------



## mintellect

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yess. "Bae" means "before anyone else," I was told, but people use It all the time. Really annoying.
> 
> I also dislike slang in general.
> 
> I also can't really take jokes as well as others can, so it gets me mad when someone "insults" me and expects me to understand it was just a joke. I mentioned how I have a short temper aswell.



Also wtf is "oppa" supposed to mean

Sounds like 2 year old gibberish

"Oppa, oppa... ga ga oopa!"


----------



## piichinu

poverty


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Also wtf is "oppa" supposed to mean
> 
> Sounds like 2 year old gibberish
> 
> "Oppa, oppa... ga ga oopa!"


It's the equivalent of (older) brother/senpai or something I assume but it sounds as stupid lol

Bae can also mean poop.. But really before anyone else.. uh no.


----------



## pillow bunny

People who don't like dogs because they're "vicious"


----------



## mintellect

pillow bunny said:


> People who don't like dogs because they're "vicious"



People who don't like cats because the're "vicious"

If an animal is acting up its because it's trying to tell you something, likely that you're a ****ty owner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> It's the equivalent of (older) brother/senpai or something I assume but it sounds as stupid lol
> 
> Bae can also mean poop.. But really before anyone else.. uh no.



Gee thanks, now Im Going to be giggling like a three year old everything someone calls someone their bae.

"You're my poop!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the guy I like uses the term often (one of the few things I dislike about him) so whenever he calls me that I'm gonna act offended.


----------



## Alienfish

https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afføring

bae is actually mentioned as children's language for poop/feces so yes it's true lol


----------



## mintellect

Umeko said:


> https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afføring
> 
> bae is actually mentioned as children's language for poop/feces so yes it's true lol



The link is in another language but I'm pretty sure I understand xD


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> But.., the link is in another language



It's in danish, but I just translated the bae part for you jeebus.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Right now in Miiverse,theres some jerk that he posts this in the splatoon community:
"ZOMFG,MY TEAM IS SOOO STUPID"
Looks like he doesnt remember when he was bad :/


----------



## ThomasNLD

Umeko said:


> Pretty much, especially sales people and those at GameStop like fill in this at the internet lalala get a chance to win stuff. How about no .



Insane right? 
The store I meant, where I bought a 600 euros Phone with a bunch of extra stuff, was the Mediamarkt in Holland. Like a day after I got an email from the store, asking me to rate the performance of the employer who helped me. In the store he already warned me of it, he told me to onl rate his performance either 9/10 or 10/10, because everything else would be considered to low.

I mean.... WTF. I just spend close to (in total) 800 euros, how about you lay out a red carpet for me instead? :\


----------



## samsquared

I thought for sure Jetix's post was gonna be about Aerosprays. 

I don't like people with road rage or tomatoes, and I especially don't like roaches or menstrual pains.


----------



## biibii

menstrual painssssssssssssss


----------



## Thunder

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I thought for sure Jetix's post was gonna be about Aerosprays.
> 
> I don't like people with road rage or tomatoes, and I especially don't like roaches or menstrual pains.



People with tomatoes are the worst.


----------



## mintellect

Thunder said:


> People with tomatoes are the worst.



....B-but.... Kirby... Loves tomatoes... He has lots of them...

YOU DON'T LIKE KIRBY?!??! YOU-

Oh right Kirby isn't human he's a pink blob thing so I'm good


----------



## ZekkoXCX

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I thought for sure Jetix's post was gonna be about Aerosprays.
> 
> I don't like people with road rage or tomatoes, and I especially don't like roaches or menstrual pains.


AEROSPRAYERS ARE LIEK SJDHSKMSIDK HALP
Also Road rage people desperate quickly


----------



## Rasha

those horrible stupid talented mods on deviantart, no no not all of them but those in the "suggestions" section. they just sit on their asses and trash anyone who dares make a suggestion to make the site better. they bully them, then call them pathetic and immediately block them wtf. and no I'm not talking about myself but about so many people who were in this situation. these people have talent but have no dignity or the ability to run anything in the site.
thank goodness this site has only the best of people to be mods ^^


----------



## Alice

Thunder said:


> People with tomatoes are the worst.



I am the deftest tomato peeler. Consequently, its very messy.


----------



## natakazam

minions


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Its meh again!
I dont want to expose him,but heres the comment he makes:
"WHY ARE MY TEAMMATES ALWAYS SO FREAKING USELESS AND GARBAGE?!?!"
"Haven't won a game since my last post and I'm close to drop rank AGAIN. I HATE THIS STUPID GAME!!!!!"
Me:Then why did you buy it?
"Thanks a lot for making me drop from B to C+ you losers."
I rlly h8 this type of people,like,"I HATE THIS" why did u buy it?


----------



## Rasha

Jetix said:


> Its meh again!
> I dont want to expose him,but heres the comment he makes:
> "WHY ARE MY TEAMMATES ALWAYS SO FREAKING USELESS AND GARBAGE?!?!"
> "Haven't won a game since my last post and I'm close to drop rank AGAIN. I HATE THIS STUPID GAME!!!!!"
> Me:Then why did you buy it?
> "Thanks a lot for making me drop from B to C+ you losers."
> I rlly h8 this type of people,like,"I HATE THIS" why did u buy it?



calm down dude, u prolly dropped in rank because of how angry u are lol. I suggest putting the game down for now play something else that would get your spirit up again ^^;


----------



## ZekkoXCX

But those arent my comments,those comments are from someone on miiverse


----------



## mintellect

natakazam said:


> minions



People on Tumblr seem to hate the movie. I personally have no interest watching it.


----------



## Rasha

Magic Marshmallow said:


> People on Tumblr seem to hate the movie. I personally have no interest watching it.



lol i forgot it existed
the movie despicable me 2 was really good so this might be a good reason for me to watch the minions movie? i haven't even watched any trailers lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

Disney will and does hold a special place in my heart, forever, and I ALWAYS watch new Disney movies (like Inside Out! It made me cry ;- no matter WHAT people think about me, and no matter my age.


----------



## cherriielle

pandycake said:


> I saw the minions movie.
> I LOVED IT.
> Maybe thats because Disney will and does hold a special place in my heart, forever, and I ALWAYS watch new Disney movies (like Inside Out! It made me cry ;- no matter WHAT people think about me.
> KING BOB!!!



I̶ ̶d̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶n̶k̶ ̶M̶i̶n̶i̶o̶n̶s̶ ̶(̶o̶r̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶d̶e̶s̶p̶i̶c̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶f̶r̶a̶n̶c̶h̶i̶s̶e̶)̶ i̶s̶ m̶a̶d̶e̶ ̶b̶y̶ ̶d̶i̶s̶n̶e̶y̶.̶.̶.̶


----------



## Mariah

pandycake said:


> I saw the minions movie.
> I LOVED IT.
> Maybe thats because Disney will and does hold a special place in my heart, forever, and I ALWAYS watch new Disney movies (like Inside Out! It made me cry ;- no matter WHAT people think about me.
> KING BOB!!!


Minions is Universal Studios though.


----------



## Beardo

If I see one more minion I will literally stab someone


----------



## jiny

Beardo said:


> If I see one more minion I will literally stab someone




OMG I KNOW EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL


----------



## piichinu

sorry but when someone obese sits next to me on an airplane. does that count as a thing?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hate being hungry. When I'm on a diet, I really want to stay on my diet. Hunger can interfere with it.


----------



## Artemisss

I can't stand being touched by everyone but one person~ 

Also I hate minions ;__; Where I work there's a huge display of minion items next to my register currently and kids set them off every few minutes and I'm pretty sure if it doesn't go away soon I might burn the store down lmao


----------



## jasa11

i love minions


----------



## Alienfish

Beardo said:


> If I see one more minion I will literally stab someone



Or if I see those stupid posters like as if Despicable Me wasn't enough.. ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> Insane right?
> The store I meant, where I bought a 600 euros Phone with a bunch of extra stuff, was the Mediamarkt in Holland. Like a day after I got an email from the store, asking me to rate the performance of the employer who helped me. In the store he already warned me of it, he told me to onl rate his performance either 9/10 or 10/10, because everything else would be considered to low.
> 
> I mean.... WTF. I just spend close to (in total) 800 euros, how about you lay out a red carpet for me instead? :\



Or give me some free stuff. Like seriously are those guys a secret sect or something.. lmango.

Also pretty much most sports commentator duds. There is one woman I actually like and she is doing the ski jumping ref's on the Swedish Eurosport.. otherwise I'm like no stfu.


----------



## Alienfish

Oh, and TV production people who thinks it's totally legit to go and edit out a whole scene from a show just because they might use the n-word once or twice. Like when BBC had to cut out that scene from 'The Germans'/Fawlty Towers when the Major was talking about his cricket match just because they wanted to air the episode at a family friendly time.. dude.

1. That show is not for young kids, also if it is the parents have a responsibility to tell them using the word randomly is not okay.
2. That character is supposed to be old-fashioned and senile.
3. That show was made 40 years ago, you had a whole different cultural view back then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm not defending racism of any sort, I just think this newly-awoken anti-racism editing is really stupid. Like tell before the show or inform in some other way other than editing out whole scenes since the character is obviously a slur to the whole show and is supposed to the way it is.

And it's another way if it's used unintentionally and bad, but that's another post.


----------



## mintellect

piimisu said:


> sorry but when someone obese sits next to me on an airplane. does that count as a thing?



Well you dislike it so yeah. I can understand, although I've never been on an airplane.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Well you dislike it so yeah. I can understand, although I've never been on an airplane.



they are everywhere on the underground/subway whatever you call those trains it can be annoying af especially when they don't shower


----------



## CoobaCupcake

jasa11 said:


> i love minions


Shut up you obnoxious troll. All you do is post whatever you think will start a war.


----------



## natakazam

CoobaCupcake said:


> Shut up you obnoxious troll. All you do is post whatever you think will start a war.



them's fightin words


----------



## Alienfish

CoobaCupcake said:


> Shut up you obnoxious troll. All you do is post whatever you think will start a war.



just report or ignore them. there were worse trolls lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yess. "Bae" means "before anyone else," I was told, but people use It all the time. Really annoying.



*cough*Miiverse*cough*


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> *cough*Miiverse*cough*



*cough* TBT *cough*

yeah it's annoying. it's like dude do you even know it can mean poop lmango


----------



## kaitastrophe

WHY YOU NO LOVE MINIONS?
They love you no matter what c:


----------



## Alienfish

cause they look like yellow butt plugs


----------



## Rasha

on the Internet I can be whoever I want,  my av/sig/font/font size and color is my own to choose. yes some people use fonts/colors/sizes that are hard to read if you feel displeaed with that you can talk to them politely (and in private) rather than using childish insults because it's really none of your business in the end. if an av/sig does not use insulting themes then you have no right to ask them to change them. my opinion

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> cause they look like yellow butt plugs



actually they look more like twinkies or rubber erasers lol


----------



## kaitastrophe

R-Cookies said:


> on the Internet I can be whoever I want,  my av/sig/font/font size and color is my own to choose. yes some people use fonts/colors/sizes that are hard to read if you feel displeaed with that you can talk to them politely (and in private) rather than using childish insults because it's really none of your business in the end. if an av/sig does not use insulting themes then you have no right to ask them to change them. my opinion



I know right!
Like people saying awkwardswedishfish has to stop using that 'awfully unreadable text color'.
Umm, they can do whatever they want and whatever color they want.
I wanted to make my text color WHITE when I read all that.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Minions are love,Minions are life







okno ._.,plz dont kill me ;__;


----------



## kaitastrophe

Jetix said:


> Minions are love,Minions are life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okno ._.,plz dont kill me ;__;



Yes minions are love, minions are life.
Spread the word.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

R-Cookies said:


> on the Internet I can be whoever I want,  my av/sig/font/font size and color is my own to choose. yes some people use fonts/colors/sizes that are hard to read if you feel displeaed with that you can talk to them politely (and in private) rather than using childish insults because it's really none of your business in the end. if an av/sig does not use insulting themes then you have no right to ask them to change them. my opinion



This reminds me of the user who would block everyone (add to their ignore list) that had avatars or signatures portraying media that he/she didn't like. For example, let's say that one user hates South Park and the other has a South Park signature. The user that hates SP would block the user with the SP signature.

I would rather see people use the ignore list to block people with avatars, sigs and font preferences they don't like than criticize other members for having this. Besides, if they block you, they wouldn't want to fight you.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

pandycake said:


> Yes minions are love, minions are life.
> Spread the word.



I was only 9 years old,I loved the minions so much,i had all his movies and merchandise,i pray for them before i got to sleep,thanking them about the life i have,R-cookies hears me,he saysfft what a idiot.
I called him a idiot,he slaps me and i got to bed,im crying and my face hurts,im lying in bed and its really cold,i feel something,its a minion!
AHEM,i think you know whats coming...


----------



## Alienfish

thanks a lot now i cant go buy yellow pastries without thinking of minions lol ((


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Jetix said:


> I was only 9 years old,I loved the minions so much,i had all his movies and merchandise,i pray for them before i got to sleep,thanking them about the life i have,R-cookies hears me,he saysfft what a idiot.
> I called him a idiot,he slaps me and i got to bed,im crying and my face hurts,im lying in bed and its really cold,i feel something,its a minion!
> AHEM,i think you know whats coming...



Oh dear based god noooooo

I also really dislike people who think driving an inch behind my bumper will make me drive faster. It actually makes me drive slower. THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------



## Alienfish

People who can't use their blinkers correctly or don't use them at all. Dude if you are about to turn learn some manners and blink before and while doing so jfc


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh dear based god noooooo
> 
> I also really dislike people who think driving an inch behind my bumper will make me drive faster. It actually makes me drive slower. THE MORE YOU KNOW.


Oh dear god yassss
I Thank god that the things that happen to your car,doesnt happen to my mom...

- - - Post Merge - - -

*1 GROSS MOMENT LATER*
ShinyYoshi/Umeko/R-Cookies enter:WTF JETIX?!
The minion looks at him/herotato!,he goes of my room flying
Minions are love,Minions are life


----------



## mintellect

pandycake said:


> I know right!
> Like people saying awkwardswedishfish has to stop using that 'awfully unreadable text color'.
> Umm, they can do whatever they want and whatever color they want.
> I wanted to make my text color WHITE when I read all that.



Yes! Let's do that! We will take over TBT with our white words!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yes! Let's do that! We will take over TBT with our small words!



Fixed it for you. Sorry if I had to.

I do hate how some ads on the internet (when browsing with an iPhone) hijack your browser and automatically open the app store and at the app that seems stupid like Draft Kings or Candy Crush Saga. If someone wants to open the app store through internet ads, how about they click on the ad rather than have it force you to go there.


----------



## mintellect

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yes! Let's do that! We will take over TBT with our white words!



THIS is what I actually wrote... but small words are good too. ANYWAY!

I don't like rap.


----------



## piichinu

Umeko said:


> People who can't use their blinkers correctly or don't use them at all. Dude if you are about to turn learn some manners and blink before and while doing so jfc



my dad always says
"the blinker is not the tool that makes you turn, youre supposed to use it before you turn. because its a warning."
its not even that hard to understand jfc. like what good is a warning if its used too late


----------



## natakazam

cancer


----------



## mintellect

piimisu said:


> my dad always says
> "the blinker is not the tool that makes you turn, youre supposed to use it before you turn. because its a warning."
> its not even that hard to understand jfc. like what good is a warning if its used too late



*As person is getting run over by a car* 

Look out! You're getting run over by a car!


----------



## Alice

My mom likes to have me do something the second I finish another chore, but always after I sit back down. Maybe i'm just lazy but I'd like to do it while im still on my feet. I always take the time to ask her if there's anything else too. "Wait til she relaxes, that's when i'll get her."


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

People who lack common sense
People who always want attention
People who don't take care of themselves (Mental and Hygiene wise)
Swaggots
Trolls
Snowbirds that come to Arizona in the Winter


----------



## riummi

- my dad, because of too many reasons
- life, overall. Ups and downs, what's the point.
- some of my school teachers. They're too uptight and some can't understand me.
- when people don't give other people a chance to explain themselves.
- non courteous drivers
- having to repeat myself over and over (twice is fine, but 5 times? Really?)
- people who are really racist. ( I'm looking atchu mom)
- swag. Seriously. Why.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hate wasps, flies, and fat (the ooze under your skin).

EDIT: I really hate my excess fat.


----------



## riummi

Apple2012 said:


> I hate wasps, flies, and fat (the ooze under your skin).
> 
> EDIT: I really hate my excess fat.



Me too .-. But I always hold off doing some sit ups xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX

-People with alot of self-esteem
thats all


----------



## riummi

Jetix said:


> -People with alot of self-esteem
> thats all



Phew I have low self-esteem


----------



## pandapples

People who chew with their mouth open. The sound is worse to my ears than the screeching chalkboard thing.


----------



## kayleee

People who don't know how to mind their own damn business


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I hate wasps, flies, and fat (the ooze under your skin).
> 
> EDIT: I really hate my excess fat.



most bugs/insects/spider whatever small icky things are annoying like stop crawling inside at random i want to be able to have open doors/windows when I 'm home if it gets too hot :c


----------



## Rasha

guys who *proudly* burp and fart in public thinking it's "manly" smh


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> guys who *proudly* burp and fart in public thinking it's "manly" smh



das my dad in a nutshell smh indeed.

and people who says girls can't do it because it's not how a girl behaves.. like what the fawk even


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Brats who has less brain cell.
And girls who speaks like OMGGG THATS SO CUTE YOUR ART IS AMAZING OMG ;v; aka TBT trollers. Gross. *cough*


----------



## Alienfish

People who are all like tell me EVERYTHING about yourself.

how about no, i have some stuff I'd rather not tell the public plebs thanks


----------



## radical6

MY INTERNET GOING DOWN EVERY GODDAMN DAY


----------



## Alienfish

sites being down for random reason like lel what u ain't even doing some work u plebs


----------



## Aniko

When people are talking and asking me lot of questions when I just woke up, I'm sleepy or trying to watch, read or write something.


----------



## JellyDitto

Otherkin.


----------



## Alienfish

People who think it's a good idea to call really early in the morning or late evening. Like dude call daytime/early evening ffs.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Umeko said:


> People who think it's a good idea to call really early in the morning or late evening. Like dude call daytime/early evening ffs.


Especially if it is a wrong number call ??


----------



## Jacob

people who hate on other for what they do or do not like


----------



## Rasha

Alright I wouldn't say that I "dislike it a lot" but it doesn't make me very happy when I see many people put words like "Crap" to describe their art at the museum section. I mean even if my talent is limited and needs to grow I would call my work  fabulous (not because of how pretty it looks but because it was made with love and sweat) it's just because being positive will make you value your skills and motivates you to get even better. but that's just me


----------



## Bellsprout

SJWs. Not all of them, but the really militant ones tend to get under my skin.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

R-Cookies said:


> Alright I wouldn't say that I "dislike it a lot" but it doesn't make me very happy when I see many people put words like "Crap" to describe their art at the museum section. I mean even if my talent is limited and needs to grow I would call my work  fabulous (not because of how pretty it looks but because it was made with love and sweat) it's just because being positive will make you value your skills and motivates you to get even better. but that's just me



ERROR 420
Jetix is unable to agree more


----------



## boujee

Self-diagnosis, like the ones who're like "I want to kill myself" or "I wish I was never born" type sht and when you think they need HELP, it's a "oh, I have people that are helping me" but you continue doing the same sht. I know people lives are different(mindset, relations, problems), but what's the point? Are you seeking help(even though you already stated you got it or are you wanting better help)?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

pillow bunny said:


> this forum



Then why you still here if you dislike it?


----------



## biibii

Gamzee said:


> Self-diagnosis, like the ones who're like "I want to kill myself" or "I wish I was never born" type sht and when you think they need HELP, it's a "oh, I have people that are helping me" but you continue doing the same sht. I know people lives are different(mindset, relations, problems), but what's the point? Are you seeking help(even though you already stated you got it or are you wanting better help)?



omg yassss like
no ur not in the medical field choke on a cough drop pls
i was diagnosed with schizo at age 6 (by a proffesional) and honestly
it bothers me
when people make 
up
their "illness"


----------



## mintellect

R-Cookies said:


> Alright I wouldn't say that I "dislike it a lot" but it doesn't make me very happy when I see many people put words like "Crap" to describe their art at the museum section. I mean even if my talent is limited and needs to grow I would call my work  fabulous (not because of how pretty it looks but because it was made with love and sweat) it's just because being positive will make you value your skills and motivates you to get even better. but that's just me









think positive!


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Alice said:


> My mom likes to have me do something the second I finish another chore, but always after I sit back down. Maybe i'm just lazy but I'd like to do it while im still on my feet. I always take the time to ask her if there's anything else too. "Wait til she relaxes, that's when i'll get her."



literally same, it happens every single time! I finish doing all the dishes, and literally the second I sit down I get called back into the kitchen just so she could tell me something, or to do another chore T-T

I also hate people who lack common sense, like come on, none of this is hard


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> Especially if it is a wrong number call ??



or telemarketing which is even more annoying tbh ugh


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Umeko said:


> or telemarketing which is even more annoying tbh ugh



Especially if they try to sell u things like "the mistic and magical oven who cooks everything"
Also,when they call and they are quiet


----------



## biibii

downers.

people that dont believe in you.

my "friend"" at the ballet conservatoryi studied at said i would never make it into a ballet company....
_
suck it._


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> Especially if they try to sell u things like "the mistic and magical oven who cooks everything"
> Also,when they call and they are quiet



or those computer people from India smh.

yeah or when they wanna sell phone subs im like no thanks. 

but i eventually learned to recognize the numbers so now i just ignore or shut them off lol


----------



## device

ppl that don't have the brain to back up an insult


----------



## Alienfish

people that think it's a good idea to start lecturing you on stuff you tell them as a joke.. it's like dude i know you understand this stop being a d-bag smh


----------



## jiny

paths that take up all your pattern space

people who can't take jokes

when my brother and I are in the car and his elbow is touching my arm


----------



## biibii

when you make a turn in the car and you're in the backseat and the person next to you not only crushes you

but also crushes your _*hopes and dreams.*_


----------



## jiny

Cocovampire said:


> when you make a turn in the car and you're in the backseat and the person next to you not only crushes you
> 
> but also crushes your _*hopes and dreams.*_



My brother.


----------



## kayleee

People who only can talk about drinking and how much they drink and what they drink and where they drink and how drunk they were last weekend OMG SHUT UP


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Family members who are quiet all day, and pay no attention to you. Then when I'm trying to read a book, play my ac game, or type on tbt,  they decide to talk non stop.


----------



## Enny156

kayleee said:


> People who only can talk about drinking and how much they drink and what they drink and where they drink and how drunk they were last weekend OMG SHUT UP



this <.< Especially when it's bragging and they expect you to be impressed.. Also. Mosquitoes. They almost ate me up the other night.


----------



## Alienfish

TheGreatBrain said:


> Family members who are quiet all day, and pay no attention to you. Then when I'm trying to read a book, play my ac game, or type on tbt,  they decide to talk non stop.



yea it's like mom i dont care about your brothers hotel in greece and when i wanna play like terraria or whatever all of a sudden you get really talkative and must check everything smh


----------



## Aniko

finding a hair in my food...


----------



## Gregriii

tbt


----------



## pillow bunny

always having to sit in the middle seat of the car because you have two older siblings


----------



## KarlaKGB

Aniko said:


> finding a hair in my food...



wat about finding food in ur hair

sry if ur bald


----------



## Aniko

KarlaKGB said:


> wat about finding food in ur hair
> 
> sry if ur bald



That kind of thing doesn't really happen to me unless I fell asleep while eating
..which never happened actually XD
Hmm...Well I guess some accidents the mixer count in that case.


----------



## NewLeaf13

Windows 8. There.


----------



## Albuns

Being left hanging, I guess.


----------



## himeki

People who nag me.
I used to play MMOs and get messages for people nagging me to come and chat. I've moved on :v
Other then that, people who support confessions, scammers, and people who assume.


----------



## Enny156

omg. How could I forget. EA........ <.<


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> wat about finding food in ur hair
> 
> sry if ur bald



this actually happens to me all the time even if i tie it up 'cause i got a lot. well i usually just wipe it off lol . and i prefer this rather than hair in food


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> this actually happens to me all the time even if i tie it up 'cause i got a lot. well i usually just wipe it off lol . and i prefer this rather than hair in food



idk how you can get food in your hair but ok


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> idk how you can get food in your hair but ok



I have pretty long hair, almost down to my boobs...


----------



## mintellect

Umeko said:


> I have pretty long hair, almost down to my boobs...



I have pretty long hair, almost down to my butt...


----------



## biibii

i had it thigh length but it was sooooooooooooooooo nasty so i chopped ir off


----------



## Alienfish

Cocovampire said:


> i had it thigh length but it was sooooooooooooooooo nasty so i chopped ir off



that might happen .. i should probably cut it but whenever i tell them to just trim the ends they like chop it half off no thanks


----------



## Buggy

Meat with honey or some other sweet substance. They're better seperate, in my opinion.


----------



## ams

TheGreatBrain said:


> Family members who are quiet all day, and pay no attention to you. Then when I'm trying to read a book, play my ac game, or type on tbt,  they decide to talk non stop.



Haha yes this is my father exactly. He especially loves starting conversations right when I'm done making dinner and walking away with my plate to go eat. I mean I've only been in the kitchen with you for 20 min in complete silence, but now that I'm carrying a plate full of hot food it's time to talk. He's so nice though I always just end up eating cold food.


----------



## kkisland

Villagers that plot their house in your flowers or on paths


----------



## dudeabides

Work.


----------



## Aniko

kkisland said:


> Villagers that plot their house in your flowers or on paths



This!!! Especially when you are just done with your paths and there were LOT of spaces all around. Some villagers prefer squeezing their house between your house and a lake rather than settle in the large empty field nearby, I just don't get it.


----------



## mintellect

Aniko said:


> This!!! Especially when you are just done with your paths and there were LOT of spaces all around. Some villagers prefer squeezing their house between your house and a lake rather than settle in the large empty field nearby, I just don't get it.



I plot reset, put its still a problem cuz they just DONT COOPERte!!


----------



## Midoriya

People who are insecure or almost never show their feelings bug the crap out of me


----------



## mintellect

Ryu said:


> People who are insecure or almost never show their feelings bug the crap out of me



I'm not exactly sure wether I do this or not. I mean I don't smile and act like everything's fine all the time but I have a hard time telling people how I feel.


----------



## Alienfish

Ryu said:


> People who are insecure or almost never show their feelings bug the crap out of me



Which means you probably hate like most population on the webs lol.

Really, some people just don't feel like doing it and the insecure-ness can have many factors


----------



## derezzed

I'd say there are three main things I dislike a lot. They're flowers, jeans, and long fingernails.

I dislike flowers because they make me a wreck during springtime and even outside of that season I'm not a fan of them at all, and I dislike jeans because they're honestly not that comfortable to me and I'd rather wear shorts over pants any time. I don't mind at all if anyone else wears jeans though! I just don't like wearing them haha. The same goes for long fingernails; it bugs me when my nails get pretty long, but if other people have long fingernails I don't care.


----------



## pillow bunny

people who crate train their dogs


----------



## Dinosaurz

Pietro


----------



## Alienfish

those freaking cultists in Terraria like martian madness and golem is a joke in comparison


----------



## kayleee

When people over pluck their eyebrows!!! I just want to be like honey...... please no.... let me help you.........


----------



## Alienfish

kayleee said:


> When people over pluck their eyebrows!!! I just want to be like honey...... please no.... let me help you.........



lol this and people with drawn eyebrows. sorry it doesn't look good on anyone it's like you wanna draw clown make up lol


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

When people act intelligent in order to belittle others.
It bothers me a lot irl.  Online, you sort of get toughened up to it.  But irl, it's like...if you're so smart, why do you need to get gratification from something so trivial?


----------



## RLinksoul

When people in fandoms respond to someone not enjoying an anime or something with "You didn't understand the point" or "you didn't watch the same show." Most of the time they won't even explain what the point is, like it's a cheap way to feel superior when that person knows that their view is just as subjective as anyone else's.

Deconstruction shows are ones that I will almost always dislike. In fact the word is becoming a breeding ground for pseudo-intellectual anime fans to tout their interpretation of vague symbolism as the one truth. The word Deconstruction is something that so many people can't even come to an agreement on.

"Deconstructions" also tend to take shows that are made for kids and add lots of grimdark to them and target them toward older audiences, which means fanboys will come out of the woodwork claiming that the deconstructed version of that thing is superior than the mindless "kiddy" thing it's based on.

While I respect the fact that protagonists like Shinji Ikari have troubled lives, and it's understandable that they'd be afraid or unwilling to fight, I'd much rather see a character overcome their problems instead of spending the majority of the show "realistically" angsting over it. It's fine to give a character flaws and insecurities, but in shows like this characters with psychological issues tend to be really unlikable.

It's satisfying to watch a protagonist work through their issues and come out on top, and be better people for it. If the show is just 200% misery and everything is pointless and all the protagonist does is cry, why should I care?


----------



## biibii

RLinksoul said:


> When people in fandoms respond to someone not enjoying an anime or something with "You didn't understand the point" or "you didn't watch the same show." Most of the time they won't even explain what the point is, like it's a cheap way to feel superior when that person knows that their view is just as subjective as anyone else's.
> 
> Deconstruction shows are ones that I will almost always dislike. In fact the word is becoming a breeding ground for pseudo-intellectual anime fans to tout their interpretation of vague symbolism as the one truth. The word Deconstruction is something that so many people can't even come to an agreement on.
> 
> "Deconstructions" also tend to take shows that are made for kids and add lots of grimdark to them and target them toward older audiences, which means fanboys will come out of the woodwork claiming that the deconstructed version of that thing is superior than the mindless "kiddy" thing it's based on.
> 
> While I respect the fact that protagonists like Shinji Ikari have troubled lives, and it's understandable that they'd be afraid or unwilling to fight, I'd much rather see a character overcome their problems instead of spending the majority of the show "realistically" angsting over it. It's fine to give a character flaws and insecurities, but in shows like this characters with psychological issues tend to be really unlikable.
> 
> It's satisfying to watch a protagonist work through their issues and come out on top, and be better people for it. If the show is just 200% misery and everything is pointless and all the protagonist does is cry, why should I care?



tbh i read the first paragraph.

new thing : reading


----------



## KarlaKGB

Watchingthetreetops said:


> When people act intelligent in order to belittle others.
> It bothers me a lot irl.  Online, you sort of get toughened up to it.  But irl, it's like...if you're so smart, why do you need to get gratification from something so trivial?





RLinksoul said:


> When people in fandoms respond to someone not enjoying an anime or something with "You didn't understand the point" or "you didn't watch the same show." Most of the time they won't even explain what the point is, like it's a cheap way to feel superior when that person knows that their view is just as subjective as anyone else's.
> 
> Deconstruction shows are ones that I will almost always dislike. In fact the word is becoming a breeding ground for pseudo-intellectual anime fans to tout their interpretation of vague symbolism as the one truth. The word Deconstruction is something that so many people can't even come to an agreement on.
> 
> "Deconstructions" also tend to take shows that are made for kids and add lots of grimdark to them and target them toward older audiences, which means fanboys will come out of the woodwork claiming that the deconstructed version of that thing is superior than the mindless "kiddy" thing it's based on.
> 
> While I respect the fact that protagonists like Shinji Ikari have troubled lives, and it's understandable that they'd be afraid or unwilling to fight, I'd much rather see a character overcome their problems instead of spending the majority of the show "realistically" angsting over it. It's fine to give a character flaws and insecurities, but in shows like this characters with psychological issues tend to be really unlikable.
> 
> It's satisfying to watch a protagonist work through their issues and come out on top, and be better people for it. If the show is just 200% misery and everything is pointless and all the protagonist does is cry, why should I care?



nice these two posts complement each other perfectly gj


----------



## inkling

My family. In general. My family is annoying for so many reasons and I dislike it.


----------



## Ichigo.

When people condense people's reasons for disliking something into, "people don't like this thing just because this thing is popular." But also the people who actually don't like the thing because the thing is popular.


----------



## Tessie

Mariah said:


> Any type of pasta.



what kind of alien are you?

what about macaroni and cheese? what about lasagna, spaghetti....WHAT ARE YOU


----------



## tumut

People who put a huge spotlight on their problems.


----------



## BlueLeaf

I dislike it when people try to shove their diets in other people's faces, like a vegetarian literally forcing a meat-eater to stop or a meat-eater telling a vegetarian to eat meat.

I also get peeved when someone uses the wrong there/they're/their, unless they're texting.


----------



## tumut

BlueLeaf said:


> I dislike it when people try to shove their diets in other people's faces, like a vegetarian literally forcing a meat-eater to stop or a meat-eater telling a vegetarian to eat meat.
> 
> I also get peeved when someone uses the wrong there/they're/their, unless they're texting.



When do vegetarians literally force people to stop eating meat?


----------



## Midoriya

Umeko said:


> Which means you probably hate like most population on the webs lol.
> 
> Really, some people just don't feel like doing it and the insecure-ness can have many factors



Untrue, I meant people who do it on purpose.  I'm fine with people just being normal and not showing any emotions at all at a time because there's no REASON to, but when they do it on purpose to try and seem cool and stuff it's annoying.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

BlueLeaf said:


> I dislike it when people try to shove their diets in other people's faces, like a vegetarian literally forcing a meat-eater to stop or a meat-eater telling a vegetarian to eat meat.
> 
> I also get peeved when someone uses the wrong there/they're/their, unless they're texting.



I feel the same.  Texting, there's sort of an exception because auto-correct.


----------



## ForestSparkle

I dislike children. And liars. And people who constantly moan about something, yet never actually do anything about it.


----------



## Tianna

Fricking spiders... O_O


----------



## Midoriya

Tianna said:


> Fricking spiders... O_O



Omg yes, this and bugs in general.  They are all so creepy.


----------



## mintellect

BlueLeaf said:


> I dislike it when people try to shove their diets in other people's faces, like a vegetarian literally forcing a meat-eater to stop or a meat-eater telling a vegetarian to eat meat.
> 
> I also get peeved when someone uses the wrong there/they're/their, unless they're texting.



Hello they're! Um... I think you have something on your face their... Oh, look, I think there trying to talk to you.


----------



## Midoriya

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Hello *they're!* Um... I think you have something on your face *their*... Oh, look, I think *there* trying to talk to you.



XD, this is a perfect joke at the exact right time and setting, LOL


----------



## Cress

BlueLeaf said:


> I dislike it when people try to shove their diets in other people's faces, like a vegetarian literally forcing a meat-eater to stop or *a meat-eater telling a vegetarian to eat meat.*



YES THANK YOU!!!

My dad tries to make me eat meat at any chance he can (it never works.) But the moment I remember the most is him saying "why don't you eat fish? It isn't meat you know." -_-


----------



## sock

People who judge before they know the full story!

Pickles

Homophobes 

Cancer...


----------



## allstar689

School, tornadoes, and confrontations are what I can name from the top of my head.


----------



## Alienfish

Ryu said:


> Omg yes, this and bugs in general.  They are all so creepy.



yes especially large beetles and daddy long-legs.

oh and thunder/lighting storms. ugh idk why it's so popular to like this lol.


----------



## Wishes_Delicious

I dislike when you ask people their greatest fear and they say spiders or snakes or something. I mean, really, you're more afraid of finding a freaking spider in your hair than waking up and finding your family dead or something horrible like that? I mean, it's okay to be afraid of spiders, but really...

Edit: Also (refrains from using "hate") _dislike_ it when someone says they like something just to get you to like them.


----------



## Alienfish

There are a vast difference between those fears, and I think most people tell those that are more individual rather than the generic which is that someone close will die. I think a lot of people feel that way. And also yes finding a spider would be creepy as hell even if I have found those a couple of times there... And those fear are more direct and I'd freak out more if I found a cockroach in my pants tbh rather than seeing dead people.

Also I'm not as afraid of seeing my family die or anything, I'm not really close to anyone.. maybe my grandma and my uncle's ex but that's it. May sound a bit harsh but I don't know, I did not have the best loving childhood either. We will all die some day and some may affect you harder than others.


----------



## PHOENIX

People who moan, as if it's a hobby... They actual enjoy it! Just man up!

look at me, moaning about people moaning


----------



## Midoriya

Long phone calls where the other person won't get off the call and it's been like 10 minutes and you don't want to keep talking to them, but don't want to hurt them either.  :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I really dislike that thing that happens when you stand up too fast and blood rushes to your head and your eyesight goes all black. I get that a lot and it's bad, sometimes I'll have to sit back down and wait for it to go away.


----------



## PHOENIX

Ryu said:


> Long phone calls where the other person won't get off the call and it's been like 10 minutes and you don't want to keep talking to them, but don't want to hurt them either.  :/



Exactly! and you end up just keep saying "yeah.... yeah.... oh right..... yeah" I don't know how they don't pick up on the fact they are the only ones talking  People can make a 5 minute story into a 20 minute saga lol


----------



## Midoriya

PHOENIX said:


> Exactly! and you end up just keep saying "yeah.... yeah.... oh right..... yeah" I don't know how they don't pick up on the fact they are the only ones talking  People can make a 5 minute story into a 20 minute saga lol



OMG yes, this is my point exactly, lol


----------



## jiny

ShinyYoshi said:


> I really dislike that thing that happens when you stand up too fast and blood rushes to your head and your eyesight goes all black. I get that a lot and it's bad, sometimes I'll have to sit back down and wait for it to go away.



Omg this!! It always happens to me! I'm too fast


----------



## inkling

When people can't have empathy or let others be themselves but have to shove their own obnoxious personality down everybody else's throat. And when they have a hard time they just become bitter and can't even work through bc they've bee too busy surpressing the feelings of the world


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> My dad tries to make me eat meat at any chance he can (it never works.) But the moment I remember the most is him saying "why don't you eat fish? It isn't meat you know." -_-



He just did it again. He said the same thing, but his reasoning was "only animals have meat and animals only live on land. Fish live in the ocean, so they aren't animals and aren't meat." Like wtf.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

BlueLeaf said:


> I dislike it when people try to shove their diets in other people's faces, like a vegetarian literally forcing a meat-eater to stop or a meat-eater telling a vegetarian to eat meat.
> 
> I also get peeved when someone uses the wrong there/they're/their, unless they're texting.



ZOMFG
(Sorry if someone doesnt like the "senpai" word)
UR MY NEW SENPAI
PLZ NOTE ME,BLUELEAF







- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> He just did it again. He said the same thing, but his reasoning was "only animals have meat and animals only live on land. Fish live in the ocean, so they aren't animals and aren't meat." Like wtf.



...
WTF!?
Your dad was smoking weed,right?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

People who whine a lot, people who are always sticking their nose in other people's business, people who just don't listen, people who can't be patient, people who can't save face, people who are loud, people who are stubborn and want everything their way, etc.


----------



## Cottonball

When you make plans with a person and that day rolls around and they forget...  ._.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Cottonball said:


> When you make plans with a person and that day rolls around and they forget...  ._.



This happened with mah gf:
Monday
Meh:Remember the saturday we have a d8!
Her:Sure!
Wednesday
Me:Hey!,remember the d8 of the saturday!,i buyed something for the date!
Her:Sure! I will remember 
Friday:
Me:Im waiting for tomorrow for the d8!
Her:Me too,sweetie!
In saturday:
In phone
Me:Hey!,im outside in ur house,where are you?
Her:Sorry,i didnt tell but i went to a wedding and i needed to go
Me:But why didnt you invite me?
Her:Yeah,sorry my love,bye!
Me:...


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

When people get too warm and fuzzy with me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> When people get too warm and fuzzy with me.



Sometimes that actitude can be irritating for a looooong time


----------



## Alienfish

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> People who whine a lot, people who are always sticking their nose in other people's business, people who just don't listen, people who can't be patient, people who can't save face, people who are loud, people who are stubborn and want everything their way, etc.



-chuckle- I'm glad you speak for yourself hun.

Also, drunk/drugged people on the train who tries really hard to talk to you.. I mean go harass someone else jfc


----------



## Wishes_Delicious

PuffleKirby21 said:


> He just did it again. He said the same thing, but his reasoning was "only animals have meat and animals only live on land. Fish live in the ocean, so they aren't animals and aren't meat." Like wtf.



Oh my gosh... I feel bad for you lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also dislike when my friends call me even though they KNOW that I HATE talking on the PHONE. And then they never hang up and I feel like just hanging up on them, but I'm too kind to do that. But one of my old friends used to call me just because she was bored and I hated it sooo much. I mean, she doesn't have a computer or iPod or anything, so while I'm ENJOYING playing pokemon or minecraft or something, she calls me and she's like " oh I have nothing to do so I'm just gonna talk to you cuz you OBVIOUSLY wouldn't have anything to do either so it's not like you dislike me calling you or anything..." and then she talks about stuff that means NOTHING to me and I'm just sitting there because she doesn't even let me say anything. Then when I do get a chance and I say "mind if I go now" or something she's like "What? Geez, fine." as if I insulted her. -_- She's not my friend anymore, thankfully. (for other reasons too lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I love this thread lol)
Like said by others, I hate it when people Type Like This (I just wanna slap those people in the face), they type alot or allot instead of a lot (see here, it helps lol), they mix up they're, their, and there (classic grammar fail), they type theyre, isnt, dont and other wirds that should have and apostrophe (I call that an apostrophe catastrophe), or when in real life people say brb instead of be right back, because in words there's only three syllables in both, so there's NO POINT IN DOING THAT. DDD:<<
I hope you enjoy my ranting.


----------



## Cottonball

Jetix said:


> This happened with mah gf:
> Monday
> Meh:Remember the saturday we have a d8!
> Her:Sure!
> Wednesday
> Me:Hey!,remember the d8 of the saturday!,i buyed something for the date!
> Her:Sure! I will remember
> Friday:
> Me:Im waiting for tomorrow for the d8!
> Her:Me too,sweetie!
> In saturday:
> In phone
> Me:Hey!,im outside in ur house,where are you?
> Her:Sorry,i didnt tell but i went to a wedding and i needed to go
> Me:But why didnt you invite me?
> Her:Yeah,sorry my love,bye!
> Me:...
> View attachment 138951



lmaooo 

what did you buy for the date?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Cottonball said:


> lmaooo
> 
> what did you buy for the date?



Nothing ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## PHOENIX

Jetix said:


> Nothing ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



You clever son of a gun!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

PHOENIX said:


> You clever son of a gun!



Son of a...gun?
--------
R.I.P.
Jetix
Died from a severe lenny


----------



## ams

Ryu said:


> Long phone calls where the other person won't get off the call and it's been like 10 minutes and you don't want to keep talking to them, but don't want to hurt them either.  :/



Oh god this is me. I've basically stopped talking on the phone because I just can't shut up when I do.


----------



## Buggy

Everything that happens to be negative besides procastinating. I understand it if people do so, because I do it all the time (unless it's school-related.).
Also FNAF fans that ship together the animatronics. They're freaking robots and there is absoloutely nothing in the game supporting your bullcrap.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

When people makes this in fb,twitter,instagram,etc...
---------
Lily23 posted:
God,i thank you for giving me forces to continue in my life,thanks you for my life
And the image they post is:
View attachment 139200
(finded the less NSFW image)
I think its rlly stupid to post something to their god,with a pic. showing everything


----------



## Midoriya

Buggy said:


> Everything that happens to be negative besides procastinating. I understand it if people do so, because I do it all the time (unless it's school-related.).
> Also FNAF fans that ship together the animatronics. They're freaking robots and there is absoloutely nothing in the game supporting your bullcrap.




Yeah, I'd definitely say people who ship the robots in FNAF have some serious issues... Like they're robots, they don't even have genders... 

Though if you think about it certain people in some way or another will find a way to ship anything in almost any fandom.  '_'


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Buggy said:


> Everything that happens to be negative besides procastinating. I understand it if people do so, because I do it all the time (unless it's school-related.).
> Also FNAF fans that ship together the animatronics. They're freaking robots and there is absoloutely nothing in the game supporting your bullcrap.



Wild Idiot:BbUuTt CcHhIiCcAa Xx FfOoXxYy IiSs RrEeAaLl


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Wild Idiot:BbUuTt CcHhIiCcAa Xx FfOoXxYy IiSs RrEeAaLl



Animatronics are robots.

"They can't laugh, cry or love." - Spongebob

And how exactly can a fox x duck thing work?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> This happened with mah gf:
> Monday
> Meh:Remember the saturday we have a d8!
> Her:Sure!
> Wednesday
> Me:Hey!,remember the d8 of the saturday!,i buyed something for the date!
> Her:Sure! I will remember
> Friday:
> Me:Im waiting for tomorrow for the d8!
> Her:Me too,sweetie!
> In saturday:
> In phone
> Me:Hey!,im outside in ur house,where are you?
> Her:Sorry,i didnt tell but i went to a wedding and i needed to go
> Me:But why didnt you invite me?
> Her:Yeah,sorry my love,bye!
> Me:...
> View attachment 138951



Why did this make me laugh so much?


----------



## jiny

There were 3 kids in my class who shipped the FNAF robots. They're like, "Who's the best couple in FNAF?", "Oh gee this is tough! Maybe Foxy and Chica?", "No, Freddy and Bonnie is better.", then I burst in and say, "None of them are the best couple. Simple as that.", then one of the boys says, "Maybe you could be with Freddy?". I'm like, "What the freak, kid.". Then they return to their "conversation".


----------



## Midoriya

KawaiiX3 said:


> There were 3 kids in my class who shipped the FNAF robots. They're like, "Who's the best couple in FNAF?", "Oh gee this is tough! Maybe Foxy and Chica?", "No, Freddy and Bonnie is better.", then I burst in and say, "None of them are the best couple. Simple as that.", then one of the boys says, "Maybe you could be with Freddy?". I'm like, "What the freak, kid.". Then they return to their "conversation".



Omg, that's disgusting.  They're just robots, and can't be shipped.  They can't feel "emotion"


----------



## kayleee

People who half-ass everything. It's like literally what is the point of doing it if you're not going to do it right????? Why do it at all??? Why can't you just do it correctly and well the first time cause like you're already putting the effort in why not just go the whole way?? Why take the time to do something wrong/badly????????? So annoying


----------



## piichinu

people who are like, so so negative and try to be edgy all the time but in the end... nobody likes u shut up
(recent experience in a skype chat...this is a newfound hate)


----------



## Midoriya

piimisu said:


> people who are like, so so negative and try to be edgy all the time but in the end... nobody likes u shut up
> (recent experience in a skype chat...this is a newfound hate)



This is a dislike for me too.  People who are negative bug the crap out of me.  :/


AAH, why do I keep saying "omg" at the start of my posts.  I'm going to try and stop doing that now


----------



## Nicole.

Slow walkers in front of me.


----------



## Midoriya

Nicole. said:


> Slow walkers in front of me.



Omg, this too.  I can't tell you how annoying public school was due to people walking casually, slowly in front of you while you needed to get to classes.


----------



## Toffee Pop

People.


----------



## Alienfish

Nicole. said:


> Slow walkers in front of me.



this and especially if they are glued to their phone at the same time


----------



## Toffee Pop

People who think anyone who likes a pairing of characters is a rabid "shipper" who will shove it in everyone's faces and accept no other couple
People who _are_ rabid "shippers" who will shove it in everyone's faces and accept no other couple
People who think anyone who plays Fire Emblem only does for the "waifus".
Heat.
Cold.
People who think if something is popular it must be bad.
People who dislike every anime for being anime. Uh, it's a drawing style.
People who class everything as over/underrated
People who kill insects just for being insects, and think it's okay.
How easily I cry.
People who lie about everything to make themselves seem better than they are.
0-13/14 year olds who "date"

And biggest of all: People who make assumptions on other people based purely on their age. Yes, I am eleven. No, that does not mean I am obsessed with wolves, horses, FNaF, Minecraft, Minions, and Frozen, and as you have clearly seen I do not have terrible grammar and _can_ in fact understand things like war.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

M
U
S
H
R
O
O
M
S
.


----------



## Azza

When your in the middle of class and you hear someones phone ringing. You think to yourself "well they're in big trouble  " Looks around. What's that sound coming from my bag? Someone's calling me. But my phone is on silent. Or _was_ until my dad updated my phone which restarted the settings. Screams to self "why the hell is someone calling me?!?!". Turns around and frantically attempts to turn phone off. Teacher walks over. Takes phone. Then I get in trouble. I get my phone back at the end of class. I get home, and call the number that called me. They asked to take my order. Turns out it was a wrong number from a restraraunt. -.- Just my bad luck...

In short: Wrong numbers


----------



## Alienfish

Azza said:


> When your in the middle of class and you hear someones ohone ringing. You think to yourself "well they're in big trouble  " Looks around. What's that sound coming from my bag? Someone's calling me. But my phone is on silent. Or _was_ until my dad updated my phone which restarted the settings. Screams to self "why the hell is someone calling me?!?!". Turns around and frantically attempts to turn phone off. Teacher walks over. Takes phone. Then I get in trouble. I get my phone back at the end of class. I get home, and call the number that called me. They asked to take my order. Turns out it was a wrong number from a restraunt. -.- Just my bad luck...
> 
> In short: Wrong numbers


YES

and idk if someone has the problem but when they mean to call someone else but they obviously call your number because they are too lazy to proper look up the one they intended to call jfc


----------



## Arcticfox5

homophobes and rascists. 

I also don't like cheese >.<


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Chipped-Teacup said:


> M
> U
> S
> H
> R
> O
> O
> M
> S
> .



Want sum mushrooms?


----------



## Alienfish

yay acid mushrooms 

also uh.. crappy anime music.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Azza said:


> When your in the middle of class and you hear someones phone ringing. You think to yourself "well they're in big trouble  " Looks around. What's that sound coming from my bag? Someone's calling me. But my phone is on silent. Or _was_ until my dad updated my phone which restarted the settings. Screams to self "why the hell is someone calling me?!?!". Turns around and frantically attempts to turn phone off. Teacher walks over. Takes phone. Then I get in trouble. I get my phone back at the end of class. I get home, and call the number that called me. They asked to take my order. Turns out it was a wrong number from a restraraunt. -.- Just my bad luck...
> 
> In short: Wrong numbers



I feel you bruh


----------



## Mairmalade

When someone feels the need to argue over _everything_ and those who don't do their fair share of work/think it's perfectly acceptable to take advantage of those who do. 

Food-wise -- olives.


----------



## Alienfish

yes olives are nasty especially on pizza.. ew


----------



## ZekkoXCX

When people puts rainsins to EVERYTHING
Cinnamon rolls with RAINSINS
The whole christmas dinner with RAINSINS
Everything with RAINSINS
Worse if the people who puts it doesnt like them :/


----------



## Albuns

Jetix said:


> When people puts rainsins to EVERYTHING
> Cinnamon rolls with RAINSINS
> The whole christmas dinner with RAINSINS
> Everything with RAINSINS
> Worse if the people who puts it doesnt like them :/



When God rains down sins upon you at Christmas Dinner, you know you done goofed.


----------



## Toffee Pop

People who ask what's wrong every time I'm quiet.


----------



## Alienfish

Toffee Pop said:


> People who ask what's wrong every time I'm quiet.



this.. is my mom in a nutshell i just want to punch her Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> When people puts rainsins to EVERYTHING
> Cinnamon rolls with RAINSINS
> The whole christmas dinner with RAINSINS
> Everything with RAINSINS
> Worse if the people who puts it doesnt like them :/


YES YES

I hate raisins so much. especially in chocolate uggh


----------



## Toffee Pop

That one friend asking me to Skype every time I'm online.



Jetix said:


> When people puts rainsins to EVERYTHING
> Cinnamon rolls with RAINSINS
> The whole christmas dinner with RAINSINS
> Everything with RAINSINS
> Worse if the people who puts it doesnt like them :/



Once and I would have thought it was a typo.
It's raisins.
Though a rain of sin sounds pretty poetic.


----------



## Alienfish

^lol yeah i had that too. i mean really ask because you want to call i cant really have those convos when mom is home :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Toffee Pop said:


> That one friend asking me to Skype every time I'm online.
> 
> 
> 
> Once and I would have thought it was a typo.
> It's raisins.
> Though a rain of sin sounds pretty poetic.



Oops,im sorry >.<
Umeko:I see *u love ur mom,didnt u?
*sarcasm


----------



## Alienfish

yeah so much.. not.

also dead links for obscure albums where that is like the only place you can get them on ><


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Umeko said:


> yeah so much.. not.
> 
> also dead links for obscure albums where that is like the only place you can get them on ><



All 2009 links for music in a nutshell


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> All 2009 links for music in a nutshell



lol yeah and no one bothers to reup or they abandoned their sites


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Umeko said:


> lol yeah and no one bothers to reup or they abandoned their sites



Sadly,worse if those links are from megaupload


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> Sadly,worse if those links are from megaupload



or rapidshare or anything where you need to log in.

aaaanyways it's more annoying when you hear a nice song.. and it's so obscure that there is hardly a video on youtube and a bad last.fm page lol


----------



## Roel

minions


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Roel said:


> minions



My sister wants to go with her to watch the Minions movie

Whyyy sis.? (T-T)


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> My sister wants to go with her to watch the Minions movie
> 
> Whyyy sis.? (T-T)



There was a post on tumblr about how their dad was obsessed with minions and forced the girl to watch the movie I the three re, and she went into full detail about it and how horrible it was.
I don't want to watch it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> There was a post on tumblr about how their dad was obsessed with minions and forced the girl to watch the movie I the three re, and she went into full detail about it and how horrible it was.
> I don't want to watch it.



His rating in IMDB is 6.7
I rlly doesnt want to watch it ;___;


----------



## device

ppl that are creative and always win in events (i.e tbt event)


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> ppl that are creative and always win in events (i.e tbt event)



i wish they'd had more loose rules. i don't really have a camera atm but i have a buncha older photos that could fit :/


----------



## HeyPatience

kaitastrophe said:


> People who need to make everything religious.
> Like, this guy is just like 'you need jesus lol' and then this guy comes and says 'but im an atheist... '
> and makes it all awkward.
> He was just playing, gosh.



My boyfriends last roommate was like this. Anything and everything was turned religious. I think its great that he has something like that, but it was super awkward because he was constantly pushing it on my boyfriend and I.


----------



## epona

boys


----------



## ZekkoXCX

epona said:


> boys



*Wild idiot appeared!*
Frikin FfeMMinist of Shhiaattt


----------



## Alienfish

/throws masterball! gotcha! wild idiot was caught. wild idiot was sent to umeko's rot pc

also whenever you get pimples in really bad places...


----------



## device

epona said:


> boys



lingerie


----------



## kassie

Most of the Tumblr community.


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> lingerie



sexy ones. yeah ew. i wear it because well i dont want my pants smeared lol not to look sexy


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> sexy ones. yeah ew. i wear it because well i dont want my pants smeared lol not to look sexy



epona said ew in the irc when i posted a link to sexy lingerie (which is why i said it)


----------



## epona

Jetix said:


> *Wild idiot appeared!*
> Frikin FfeMMinist of Shhiaattt



wow clever


----------



## Azza

When you have to work with the person sitting next to you. Your just sitting there writing while they're looking at cars on safari but you just don't care anymore because they never do work. They ask "Hey, can I write what your writing down?" And I say, "well, YES, thats what you were supposed to be doing for the past FIFTEEN MINUTES!!" Then they ask, "are you sure?" And I jist give them a really dirty look. They start writing. Thirty seconds later, "Are you sure this is what we're meant to be writing?" And I say, (quietly enough so that I don't end up yelling) "Do not question my work when you have been doing nothing for half a freaking hour, so please just shutup and do your work. If you ask me one more question you can do all of it by yourself." Five minutes later: "How long till the bell goes?"... *slams book shut*
Short version: Lazy people who ask me too many unnecessary questions -.-


----------



## Psydye

Renamon...Crystal...I hate things that get shoved in my face.


----------



## piichinu

Jetix said:


> *Wild idiot appeared!*
> Frikin FfeMMinist of Shhiaattt



its not even feminism its more like a disgruntled female with a broken heart


----------



## Rasha

some people might hate me for saying this, but I honestly dislike it when some members ignore other people when they talk to them and not reply to them even if they were polite (unless they are trolls or attention whores of course), it feels like they see their comment and are like *rolls eyes* meh ignore. I was treated that way in real life almost throughout all of my school years and it kind of made me feel worthless and rejected. I'm old enough to know better now of course but a lot of members here are kids and might feel like I did back then

oh well just ignore this comment because in the end it's really none of my business, sorry if I offended anyone *shrug*


----------



## Llust

it seriously ticks me off when people are rude to me but expect me to be nice to them. like, wtf did you expect? give sh-t, get sh-t.  i dont like sugar coating words either and i have no intention of arguing with people about this. people (specifically kids under 12 y/o on forums) are really annoying to me bc they complain about the typical kid things, "omg im getting ignored im leaving" as if anyone would actually care..but i noticed that the amount of kids who do this started going down so its not much of an issue to me


----------



## Toffee Pop

epona said:


> boys



It's a gender, love.
Doesn't define everything about you.
Would go on but honestly I feel like this is bait.




piimisu said:


> its not even feminism its more like a disgruntled female with a broken heart



Broken heart?
Nah sounds more to me like someone in primary school going "ewwww boys/girls stink".


----------



## ams

Toffee Pop said:


> Nah sounds more to me like someone in primary school going "ewwww boys/girls stink".



To be fair a lot of boys do smell kind of funny.

I sort of read that comment as an adult saying they dislike men who act like boys but that could totally just be me projecting.


----------



## ForestSparkle

People who don't believe in themselves and never change that mindset. They'll never succeed in life if they're constantly thinking like that. Just pls get some self-esteem ;----;


----------



## riummi

I really hate how adults just think they own you. Especially when they boss you around and dont listen to what "kids" have to say. You should earn respect not enforce it. (though of course i'll be polite when meeting them.) UGH even worse when they dont let you "explain yourself" 
parent: why did you get this grade?! huh WHY
me: (depending on if i slacked off or not) My teacher probably made a mistake again when imputing the grade. i know i turned it in.
parent: ARE you SURE (translation: i dont trust you even though the teacher did it before.) 

or parent will just find some way to make it my fault c: lovely oh even better "dont talk back to me" and "dont me a smartass"
i thought u wanted me to be smart and your kinda wrong...lol


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> some people might hate me for saying this, but I honestly dislike it when some members ignore other people when they talk to them and not reply to them even if they were polite (unless they are trolls or attention whores of course), it feels like they see their comment and are like *rolls eyes* meh ignore. I was treated that way in real life almost throughout all of my school years and it kind of made me feel worthless and rejected. I'm old enough to know better now of course but a lot of members here are kids and might feel like I did back then
> 
> oh well just ignore this comment because in the end it's really none of my business, sorry if I offended anyone *shrug*



THIS. If you have a thread don't ignore if they actually say something worthy. I get you can't read every singles comment but if they reply to you and it's a good one don't roll eyes.

This is more annoying in a conversation though, when you typed up something and whoever you are talking with is all all like 'whatever' or don't care. Like ugh you can tell me I'm annoying I'm not 12 anymore jfc


----------



## tokkio

ForestSparkle said:


> Just pls get some self-esteem ;----;



but i cant find any in the store  :^\ 

nah but seriously tho its not easy to "just get some self-esteem"


----------



## Alienfish

tokkio said:


> but i cant find any in the store  :^\
> 
> nah but seriously tho its not easy to "just get some self-esteem"



Exactly, usually there is a lot more behind getting on than just getting it. 'get some respect please'


----------



## Murray

Mondays

my timetable this semester is just stacked on Mondays


----------



## ForestSparkle

tokkio said:


> but i cant find any in the store  :^\
> 
> nah but seriously tho its not easy to "just get some self-esteem"



I know. I think I worded it a bit funnily. ._. Really it's just a thing where I hope the situation slowly gets better.


----------



## Mairmalade

Murray said:


> Mondays
> 
> my timetable this semester is just stacked on Mondays



This happened to me two years ago. It can sometimes be a blessing in disguise (depending on your situation, of course).

It sucks at first, but it helped me plan out my week and actually offered more solid break periods throughout the remainder of the week. Once it passed it was always an 'ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh' thing. Rejuvenating.


----------



## Celestefey

I dislike people who walk slowly right in front of you, or will stop right in front of you. Inconsiderate people really grind my gears!


----------



## device

ppl that complain about everything (whether it's a good or bad thing)


----------



## Beleated_Media

The amount of Obama related jokes and anime fan boys/girls who take things way over the top.


----------



## jiny

Toffee Pop said:


> Heat.
> Cold
> How easily I cry.
> 0-13/14 year olds who "date"
> 
> And biggest of all: People who make assumptions on other people based purely on their age. Yes, I am eleven. No, that does not mean I am obsessed with wolves, horses, FNaF, Minecraft, Minions, and Frozen, and as you have clearly seen I do not have terrible grammar and _can_ in fact understand things like war.



I totally agree with these things you said. I am eleven too, and I'm not obsessed with FNaF. There are kids who were older in my class, because they flunked. They were _obsessed_ with Minecraft and Five Nights at Freddy's. They even shipped the stupid robots who "star" in the game. I'm not obsessed with minions either, my two younger cousins wanted me to watch it with them. I stupidly said yes. I hated that movie. I thought a younger Gru would've have been in the movie. He was, but for like 3 minutes, and it was at the end. _And!_ we had to wait so long because there was too much people and we had to get there early, and I mean early. We waited for 30 minutes for it to start. My cousins weren't even paying attention to the freakin' movie! What a waste. Oh yeah, and about the dating, my friends all have boyfriends. We're in fifth grade, going to middle school. Imagine how they'll be in high school?! One of my "friends" even kissed her "boyfriend" in front of us at recess time, AND in the *FREAKING CLASSROOM WHEN TEACHER WAS NOT THERE*... Sorry, I had to use caps lock. I mean! Seriously, they were flippin' sucking each other's face off. They call that kissing? More like giving each other a serious bruise looking thing on each other's lips! And they both got a bruise looking thing, the next day. *I'm not going to feel sorry for them when they enter high school.* Anyways, none of my friends have kissed their little dumb boyfriends besides that girl who is not my friend anymore. She told everyone not to tell on her that she was kissing. Everyone worshipped her because she had the "guts" to kiss her stupid boyfriend. I was the only one who didn't have a boyfriend, at first I was jealous, but now I wasn't! I even had the guts to tell that dumb girl that I wasn't her friend anymore, and she didn't care! Did I care, no! They kept saying to me, "We'lol find you a boyfriend, don't worry!", I was like. "No way!" I did like a boy but he didn't or did like me back. The girls kept saying, oh he likes you but he's too shy to say so! I cried when I found out he didn't like me. I don't plan on having a boyfriend in middle school. I'll find a boyfriend when I start 10th grade a.k.a high school. I don't know why they already have boyfriends. I text some of my friends but they claim they broke up. I burst out laughing when they said they broke up! You didn't need a boyfriend in the first place!


----------



## Toffee Pop

KawaiiX3 said:


> *Cutting because this is long*



Wow, seriously? I really don't get why people (of any age) think dating someone means they're cool. Imo you're better off not knowing them.


----------



## jiny

Toffee Pop said:


> Wow, seriously? I really don't get why people (of any age) think dating someone means they're cool. Imo you're better off not knowing them.



I know right! Good thing, I'm not going to the same middle school as them. Yes I know I wrote a lot, but I just wanted to say that because I disliked that a lot about the school I went to. A lot of other girls dated too, they just weren't my friends. They thought they were "popular" because they had a boyfriend.


----------



## MayorBambie

The 'cool' girls in my class who change boyfriends on a day-to-day basis. They gossip really loudly about how amazing their (current) boyfriend is and how they'll never break up. Next day, you find a their newest ex sitting glumly in a corner, and I can never help but thinking '_I knew it was gonna happen, and you should've too_'. It isn't cool. It's mean. Why are the two so easily mixed up? Although I have 0% sympathy for the poor guys, I still try to cheer them up. It makes me really rather annoyed. Jeez girls, have a heart.


----------



## piichinu

People who feel a sense of superiority if they're different from people their age or people who have the same gender

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also @ the eleven year olds, screenshot your posts and look at them in a year or two


----------



## ZekkoXCX

KawaiiX3 said:


> -snip-



My sister is just like the opposite of you
Like,she haves facebook,instagram,a iphone 5,with his bf they give kisses like trying to taste wat the heck the other one eat,alot of clothes (like,the f closet is going to explode),and even through,takes photos in fb like,a 18-year-old,ughhh
Worse,if my mom cant buy wat she wants,she starts a tantrum in all the store/mall (of course she dont get it,but :B)
Even if meh mom puts limits to her,she doesnt respect them :/

(Also she loves minions and fnaf ships,but thats not topic)


----------



## pillow bunny

People who always try to expect the worst so they can feel good when things turn out well. Especially they make it really obvious what they're trying to do and/or defy all logic for no reason.

Like if you and your friend did a math sheet together and wrote all the same answers and they're like "OMG I'M GOING TO FAIL MY LIFE IS OVER!!!!!!!1eleven!!"

and then you're say "...what about me then" they're like "OMG SHUT UP IDIOT YOU'RE GOING TO GET PERFECT AND I'M GOING TO GET ZERO. **** OFF SO I CAN WALLOW IN SELF-PITY LOL uwu "

- - - Post Merge - - -

and then if they get better than you they're like "ZOMG SHUT UP, YOURS WAS BETTER. MY PAGE DOESN'T SAY 8/8 IT'S A SIDEWAYS 00 OUT OF 8. WAH." and/or "OMG I GOT 100% BUT IF I GOT 99% I WOULD HAVE TO LITERALLY KILL MYSELF. I WAS 1% AWAY FROM LITERAL DEATH, THEREFORE MY ACTUAL MARK WAS 1%" to people who didn't get 100%

- - - Post Merge - - -

and people who compliment you so they can compliment themself
eg. "OMG, YOU GOT [mark] YOU'RE SO SMART!! I'M AN IDIOT AND ONLY GOT [higher mark] POOOR MEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Aniko

Dropping all the food that I just cooked on the floor. Cats are happy though...


----------



## PeeBraiin

I really dislike those 12 year old kids that go into hot topic and are extremely obnoxious.
I'm never rude of course because I don't like to be mean to others but Oh my God are they annoying.


----------



## piichinu

pillow bunny said:


> People who always try to expect the worst so they can feel good when things turn out well. Especially they make it really obvious what they're trying to do and/or defy all logic for no reason.
> 
> Like if you and your friend did a math sheet together and wrote all the same answers and they're like "OMG I'M GOING TO FAIL MY LIFE IS OVER!!!!!!!1eleven!!"
> 
> and then you're say "...what about me then" they're like "OMG SHUT UP IDIOT YOU'RE GOING TO GET PERFECT AND I'M GOING TO GET ZERO. **** OFF SO I CAN WALLOW IN SELF-PITY LOL uwu "
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and then if they get better than you they're like "ZOMG SHUT UP, YOURS WAS BETTER. MY PAGE DOESN'T SAY 8/8 IT'S A SIDEWAYS 00 OUT OF 8. WAH." and/or "OMG I GOT 100% BUT IF I GOT 99% I WOULD HAVE TO LITERALLY KILL MYSELF. I WAS 1% AWAY FROM LITERAL DEATH, THEREFORE MY ACTUAL MARK WAS 1%" to people who didn't get 100%
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and people who compliment you so they can compliment themself
> eg. "OMG, YOU GOT [mark] YOU'RE SO SMART!! I'M AN IDIOT AND ONLY GOT [higher mark] POOOR MEEEEEEEEEEE"



theres literally nothing wrong with expecting something bad to happen and something good happening? lol even if you know the outcome. it makes you look less cocky. but then when you do have confidence youre arrogant! and if they did the sheet they have every right to say that theyre gonna fail...lol...i mean obviously if you both worked on it then some of their work was put into it as well. oh and not to mention, i know some kids who have put the same answers on both but the tiniest mistakes could be found on one of the students' papers so they get a worse score. it's completely possible. 

isnt it good if they say urs was better...

okay but get this: people are raised differently. my parents used to hit me for getting 94%s on stuff, so i grew up thinking that this was a bad score and yeah I'd say so, but nobody ever bothered to tell me it wasnt. instead people like you were thinking these things to yourself, not even being aware of my (and other people's) perspective. and i know other kids have this issue too. a good score to you could be a bad score to someone else. i never meant any harm to anyone and as for the kids that act this way still, i understand and im not judging them.

as for the last thing. maybe they dont want your fcking compliments? i mean i used to not compliment people on their grades and that deemed me inconsiderate. but now that i do it means im fishing? like what do you even want lol

anyway the thing i dislike is when people say that stuff that u said, sorry ): i dont mean to be rude but ur post's content is kinda important to me


----------



## pillow bunny

piimisu said:
			
		

> words



Sorry if my post offended you. I wasn't talking about people who are worried or unconfident, but those who deliberately lie, defy logic, and pretend they're terrible when they're not for pity. Yes, I do know people like this, no they are not the norm, and I certainly was not talking about you, considering I don't know you.

Being worried you'll do badly on something and KNOWING you'll do fine and pretending you won't are completely different things. Due to the program I'm in, a lot of my peers are very uh, meticulous about their grades. If someone literally copies the answers for a multiple choice test off the marking key and cheats on the test, is it really fair for them to say they "definitely did worse" than their friend who answered all the questions legitimately?

In my example of two students submitting the same work, it's not a problem if one thinks they'll _both_ do bad, but it is if they irrationally believe that one will get a perfect score and the other will fail. Anyone who is smart enough to answer the questions correctly is smart enough to know that doesn't make sense. If their teacher does give them different marks, they can simply ask them to fix it.

I can't say I know how you feel since I wasn't raised like you, but thinking that 100% is the only mark that you'll accept because you're smart and talented, but other people who worked just as hard as you should be happy with 75% (or any other mark) since they're dumb white kids (or any other ridiculous justification) is really elitist and patronizing.

"Maybe they don't want your fcking compliments" -- I'm talking about others complimenting me on my grades and in the same breath saying they did worse while objectively, they did better. I don't understand how these people can care so much about their own feelings yet fail to see how others can be offended when they say essentially say "hey, math idiot! here's a compliment, you owe me a better compliment now since I deserve it. thanks lol"

I think you misinterpreted my post (and I can certainly see why you did). I admit that I could have worded it better, but I'm not going to change my views. Sorry that my post "hurt" you, but if you're actually doing the kind of stuff I talked about, you're hurting everyone else.

[I can't explain my thoughts in detail without getting really personal/sensitive so uh pm me if this is really, really infuriating you]


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

>_> onions, meat that feels undercooked (i like things burnt ok-), racists and homophobes, people who dont know how to apologize, scaring off beetles, any taylor swift song that isnt "bad blood", the dark, complete silence, tom nook's capitalist ways.

the list goes on


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Tbh I don't like social networking sites, I feel like they give out too much info and I don't care what other people are doing 24/7 (and they shouldn't care about my life either)

I also hate people who feel like they need to show off all the time and have all the attention showered on them like unclean pigs. Which is why I don't do that ^^.

Religious debates- Get out. Seriously, I can't stand when people push religious beliefs onto others like they have nothing better to do or send hate to others because their beliefs tell them that's wrong. Okay, that's what _*you*_ believe, not everyone else in the world agrees with that. Keep 'em to yourself. All I'm asking is for respect not to accept.

I also hate _hate_ _Hate__* HATE *_ when people point out other's imperfections of their physical appearance out of no where. You do not know how much this ruins my day. Like if I were just standing here talking and someone tells me _'Hey you know you got a huge pimple on your nose?_' You think I don't know that? You also have <________> and <_______> but I'm going to point that out to you because I'm respectful.


----------



## furfrou

children. i really, _really_ dislike children.


----------



## jiny

furfrou said:


> children. i really, _really_ dislike children.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

furfrou said:


> children. i really, _really_ dislike children.



Wait I thought that said chicken at first... Why do you hate KFC?


----------



## Albuns

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Wait I thought that said chicken at first... Why do you hate KFC?



I thought that said chicken as well... xD


----------



## himeki

People who critique something they don't understand.


----------



## Azza

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I also hate _hate_ _Hate__* HATE *_ when people point out other's imperfections of their physical appearance out of no where. You do not know how much this ruins my day. Like if I were just standing here talking and someone tells me _'Hey you know you got a huge pimple on your nose?_' You think I don't know that? You also have <________> and <_______> but I'm going to point that out to you because I'm respectful.



I don't know why I forgot to put this on my list... It's soo annoying bcuz half the time they're the people who actually have things all over their face but I'm nice enough not to point it out. They obviously don't know how to treat people if they're willing to say things like that.


----------



## milkyi

When little kids are SO annoying in movies/TV shows.


----------



## inkling

Toffee Pop said:


> People who ask what's wrong every time I'm quiet.



UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH I hate this. I have a firend who literally every morning would ask me whats wrong until I yelled at her and said nothing was wrong until you asked me whats wrong and pls stop asking me whats wrong when nothing is wrong and I am just sitting here bc I am literally happy and in a good mood and its insulting when you insinuate that I am in some sort of a negative mood!

Then she laughed at me and said it was so easy to annoy me. She is correct about this and tries to remind me often.


----------



## device

Toffee Pop said:


> People who ask what's wrong every time I'm quiet.



my mum does this to me all the time


----------



## ShinyYoshi

People who think they own the sidewalk/aisle/walkway and take up the whole area and don't give anyone any room to walk and you usually have to go out of your way to move out of _their way._ 

I just want to ram right into them most of the time.


----------



## L. Lawliet

3rd wave feminism and the drama filled crap we call news


----------



## device

ppl that think their pixels make them cool


----------



## Midoriya

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Wait I thought that said chicken at first... Why do you hate KFC?



Maybe they're vegetarian, lol


----------



## biibii

abt the thing abt the imperfections...
i had a huge crush on a girl and one time we were having a sectional during cello rehearsals and she turned to me and said:
"you need braces"
i died that day

i hted it tbh


----------



## mintellect

When I'm trying to talk to someone in a restaurant or something and there's a baby crying.
Really baby crying in general.


----------



## device

Magic Marshmallow said:


> When I'm trying to talk to someone in a restaurant or something and there's a baby crying.
> Really baby crying in general.



but u were once a baby crying


----------



## Alienfish

occooa said:


> but u were once a baby crying



and that has to do with it? no.

so was probably you anyways


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> and that has to do with it? no.
> 
> so was probably you anyways



ik but im just saying that u cant rly complain against a baby that's crying


----------



## Alienfish

occooa said:


> ik but im just saying that u cant rly complain against a baby that's crying



yes you can and i hated myself as a kid so why shouldn't i be able to

lol rekt


----------



## pillow bunny

Umeko said:


> yes you can and i hated myself as a kid so why shouldn't i be able to
> 
> lol rekt



but they literally can't help it

do you hate people in pain for crying too??

- - - Post Merge - - -

and no, you didn't hate yourself before you were old enough to have a sense of self...


----------



## Alienfish

pillow bunny said:


> but they literally can't help it
> 
> do you hate people in pain for crying too??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and no, you didn't hate yourself before you were old enough to have a sense of self...



there is a nice difference between a baby crying because it doesn't get said or toy or people actually hurt so.. eh


----------



## pillow bunny

Umeko said:


> there is a nice difference between a baby crying because it doesn't get said or toy or people actually hurt so.. eh



babies cry because they literally can't communicate any other way
i don't like it when toddlers and little kids cry, but that's really just their parents fault tbh

it's a bit unpleasant, but it's too harsh to hate a baby for it because they're... literally a baby


----------



## Alienfish

pillow bunny said:


> babies cry because they literally can't communicate any other way
> i don't like it when toddlers and little kids cry, but that's really just their parents fault tbh
> 
> it's a bit unpleasant, but it's too harsh to hate a baby for it because they're... literally a baby



yes but they learn too fast lol and and no i hate the freaking sounds mostly because yes it's their parents who can never keep after them and teach manners. well.


----------



## device

when my teeth hurt for no reason whatsoever


----------



## mintellect

Okay okay, I didn't mean to start an argument about babies crying. I understand that they have no other way to communicate and I was a baby once as well, I just wanted to say it was annoying. I know they can't do anything about it but it's still annoying.

Anyway, I hate any meme that isn't lolcats.


----------



## Katelyn

I have to agree with Magic Marshmallow, the sound of a baby crying is honestly one of the worst sounds out there.


----------



## Byngo

cotton candy

I nearly died while looking through a Starbucks menu yesterday. There's a cotton candy frappuccino..... disgusting


----------



## PeeBraiin

I hate cotton candy.
I hate messy foods


----------



## pillow bunny

when I was in grade two or something, i went on a field trip at school and on the way home the girl beside me kept giving me cotton candy and I didn't know how to tell her I hated it so I just shoved it all into my pockets lol


----------



## supercat

people wHO TYPE LIKE THIS

did you have some sort of epiphany mid-sentence or something?


----------



## kayleee

The sound of children's laughter


----------



## Toffee Pop

People who Talk Like This.
I have no idea why but it just makes me _really_ angry...


----------



## Miele

I hate it when ppl only talk to you when they have no one else to talk to. Like they text you on random times and they don't even put effort into the conversation. You're just someone they can talk to when no one else wants to talk to them and it sucks. Another thing that I hate is when they only talk to you when they need someone to cheer them up. Once you make them feel better, they ignore you and you just feel used. I hate it so much.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Universaljellyfish said:


> I hate cotton candy.
> I hate messy foods


dont worry,ur not along






(cotton candy is very disgusting)

- - - Post Merge - - -



irlghost said:


> I hate it when ppl only talk to you when they have no one else to talk to. Like they text you on random times and they don't even put effort into the conversation. You're just someone they can talk to when no one else wants to talk to them and it sucks. Another thing that I hate is when they only talk to you when they need someone to cheer them up. Once you make them feel better, they ignore you and you just feel used. I hate it so much.


That people is the ones who only talk to u when they need something from u,but when dont,they treat u like s**t


----------



## Buggy

I strongly dislike it when people use children's games as dating websites. I don't know if they're desperate, pedophiles or just immature. Probably one of those.


----------



## Rasha

back in college there was this girl who told me that she refuses to walk with a girl who's style doesn't live up to her standards. like puh-lease, **** off! I wanted to smack that *****


----------



## Llust

i honestly hate kids and i seem to get a lot of hate for this haha..tbh they have their limits for how long they're cute for. once they start walking and messing with everything, they start getting really annoying until they develop morals.
im probably the only person who's like this, but i hate socializing with weeaboos--especially irl. they make anime sound like something idiots would watch and they use broken japanese in their english thinking they sound cool-when really they sound fkg stupid (i.e: "ohayou (y/n)-chan! i saw senpai today and my kokoro went doki doki but we're not even tomodachi so wuteva," which is exactly what my weeaboo friend once said to me) like im sorry? i didnt know casually mixing two completely different languages is a trend now, so excuse me for not understanding your anime language ._.


----------



## Alienfish

a certain kekworthy person right now you know who you are.

also having pimple or likewise in bad palces.


----------



## pillow bunny

Umeko said:


> a certain kekworthy person right now you know who you are.
> 
> also having pimple or likewise in bad palces.



hi i hope you get a pimple in a bad place
also send back the dragon not the bells plz


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Flakey people. Especially when they made the plans to begin with.


----------



## Rasha

greaaaaasy food, I like grease in my food but I like more food than grease in my food


----------



## epona

Toffee Pop said:


> It's a gender, love.
> Doesn't define everything about you.
> Would go on but honestly I feel like this is bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken heart?
> Nah sounds more to me like someone in primary school going "ewwww boys/girls stink".



actually piimisu was right about the disgruntled female (no broken heart though)

get over it, i clearly don't inherently despise every boy that has ever walked this earth like why would you even take that literally at all


also don't call people love it is so patronising and condescending and really makes it look like you have no better way to get your point across than to belittle whoever you're speaking to


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> dont worry,ur not along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(cotton candy is very disgusting)*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> That people is the ones who only talk to u when they need something from u,but when dont,they treat u like s**t



You... YOU... EVIL...
Cotton candy is second in the sweets world only to marshmallows.


----------



## Rasha

I hate it when this one stupid perverted guy claims that he has the right to speak for all the other guys saying that they are all alike

**** OFF

sigh, it's personal...


----------



## mintellect

Who thought of the idea of root beer flavored lollipops?? EWW.


----------



## wassop

unfairness , prejudice , people who refuse to acknowledge others' emotions as valid , people who don't try to understand

i also dislike most breakfast foods


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> You... YOU... EVIL...
> Cotton candy is second in the sweets world only to marshmallows.



Yeah,but its very messy,my finger and mouth is covered with that when i eat them :S


----------



## Toffee Pop

epona said:


> get over it, i clearly don't inherently despise every boy that has ever walked this earth like why would you even take that literally at all



Don't really need to get over it when I forgot this ever happened.
You posted one word, being me I immediately assumed you were some little sexist child since there wasn't any way to tell you weren't (Or were) 



> also don't call people love it is so patronising and condescending and really makes it look like you have no better way to get your point across than to belittle whoever you're speaking to



Kind of agree with this part.
As for why I did, probably wanted to sound cool considering it was late and my mind works in a completely different shade of cringe then yaaaaaay fun.


----------



## oreo

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Who thought of the idea of root beer flavored lollipops?? EWW.



ugh those are damn good...


----------



## Kissyme100

Rude customers at the store I work at. They always seem to yell at me for things I can't control.


----------



## piichinu

epona said:


> also don't call people love it is so patronising and condescending and really makes it look like you have no better way to get your point across than to belittle whoever you're speaking to


especially if youre 11 years old and younger than the person youre speaking to lol
another thing to add to my dislikes


----------



## Alienfish

When you drink the last coffee and get all the brewed coffee powder in your mouth ewww


----------



## ZekkoXCX

When you are drinking something and suddenly you sneeze


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> When you are drinking something and suddenly you sneeze



or worse eating something and then sneeze bc it comes up your nose


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Umeko said:


> or worse eating something and then sneeze bc it comes up your nose


lelwut? by the nose?


----------



## Azza

When sometimes your talking and your tongue goes like back in a weird position and spit flys out of your mouth... This has happened so many times :')


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> lelwut? by the nose?



yeah.. lol never had it?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Umeko said:


> yeah.. lol never had it?



well,it came from the mouth,but never from the nose 0_o


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> well,it came from the mouth,but never from the nose 0_o



i've had food flushing out the nose a few times XD probably wasn't swallowed yet so it flew out there instead


----------



## davidlblack

People who act like my opinion doesn't matter or I shouldn't have one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

davidlblack said:


> People who act like my opinion doesn't matter or I shouldn't have one.



I hate those people too. Everyone should have the right to their own opinion, and you can't force people to agree with you or disrespect them. People who can't respect others' opinions, others' rights to have opinions, or even others' rights to post need to learn to not post if they act that way. I don't even care if this is the internet. If you do something bad, you should face the consequences. Don't worry davidblack, I'm not specifically referring to you. I'm agreeing with you.

Do you know what else I hate:

People who make slanders about other people because of different opinions (like false accusations of racism).
People who have extreme bias against me.
People on TBT to harass me on other sites, telling me to stop posting anywhere, not just TBT.
People who leave hate filled comments on blogs.
People who say that nobody likes someone or everybody hates someone.

Those five specifically refer to whoever left rude comments on my blog on wordpress. I don't know who's doing it, but I know it's another member on this site. And it's just only one member. A lot of you are innocent.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I also hate lags that make me double post.


----------



## Alienfish

Or triple post -. -.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Umeko said:


> Or triple post -. -.



Or just multi-posting because of time glitch. Not only that, but some posts disappear because of that. And I don't get my TBT Bells because of this glitch.


----------



## charmi

People who don't take showers / BO =(


----------



## ZekkoXCX

It happened to me,the X4 POST!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Or just multi-posting because of time glitch. Not only that, but some posts disappear because of that. And I don't get my TBT Bells because of this glitch.



Yeah it's annoying :c

also that th 150x100 extension is ugly because it only stretches in one direction make your picture look all wtf


----------



## davidlblack

Apple2012 said:


> I hate those people too. Everyone should have the right to their own opinion, and you can't force people to agree with you or disrespect them. People who can't respect others' opinions, others' rights to have opinions, or even others' rights to post need to learn to not post if they act that way. I don't even care if this is the internet. If you do something bad, you should face the consequences. Don't worry davidblack, I'm not specifically referring to you. I'm agreeing with you.
> 
> Do you know what else I hate:
> 
> People who make slanders about other people because of different opinions (like false accusations of racism).
> People who have extreme bias against me.
> People on TBT to harass me on other sites, telling me to stop posting anywhere, not just TBT.
> People who leave hate filled comments on blogs.
> People who say that nobody likes someone or everybody hates someone.
> 
> Those five specifically refer to whoever left rude comments on my blog on wordpress. I don't know who's doing it, but I know it's another member on this site. And it's just only one member. A lot of you are innocent.





I completely agree, in fact here are some examples of situations where people are complete and utter jerks to you JUST because you have an opinion. I've experience each and every one of these situations:

1) The year of school when I was a fifth grade kid. Everyone criticized both me and my opinions.

2) Last year (six) the same people got mad whenever someone criticized their opinion. "It's MY opinion, not yours! Why do you care anyways?"

Freaking hypocrites -__-


----------



## ZekkoXCX

davidlblack said:


> I completely agree, in fact here are some examples of situations where people are complete and utter jerks to you JUST because you have an opinion. I've experience each and every one of these situations:
> 
> 1) The year of school when I was a fifth grade kid. Everyone criticized both me and my opinions.
> 
> 2) Last year (six) the same people got mad whenever someone criticized their opinion. "It's MY opinion, not yours! Why do you care anyways?"
> 
> 
> Freaking hypocrites -__-


That people is a freaking a*shat,very hateful people >^<


----------



## Byngo

I dislike it when people spray so much perfume/cologne. I was in the store yesterday and this guy was obviously using tons of cologne to cover up sweat because I could smell a mix of both. smh


----------



## Aly

Natty said:


> I dislike it when people spray so much perfume/cologne. I was in the store yesterday and this guy was obviously using tons of cologne to cover up sweat because I could smell a mix of both. smh




Same. Like, use deodorant. That's what it's for kids. Also, over usage of Axe is disgusting and makes me want to throw a match at them.


----------



## mintellect

Umeko said:


> Or triple post -. -.



Once, the glitch made me quintuple post.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Once, the glitch made me quintuple post.



wow hly ****...

i think third is my worst but i heard of worse so ya that's unlucky o.o


----------



## biibii

the sig boundaries


----------



## uwuzumakii

People's ignorance and stupidity...


----------



## jiny

when cars pass by on a hot day. it happened to me today

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toffee Pop said:


> People who ask what's wrong every time I'm quiet.



yup, my family is moving and every time they talk about the new house, I look at them and they think something's wrong. I'm like NOTHINGS WRONG


----------



## cornimer

Aniko said:


> finding a hair in my food...



THAT IS ONE OF MY BIGGEST PET PEEVES.  :O

I also hate loud noises and staying up late...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Aniko said:


> finding a hair in my food...


I feel like one of the few people who doesn't care.


----------



## Byngo

hariolari said:


> I feel like one of the few people who doesn't care.



finding a hair in your food doesn't bother you???? o-o


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Natty said:


> finding a hair in your food doesn't bother you???? o-o



Well I shed like an animal so I'm used to finding random strands of my hair in unexpected places.

Oh but I hate when I just see hair strands or threads hanging off someone's clothes, I gotta cut it off...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I hate histrionic people.  You guys need to stop overreacting over the dumbest things.


----------



## Ngan

When you're playing a game and there are people that feel the need to think high and mighty of themselves saying,"Ugh why do I have to carry you guys? You guys are so bad." Thanks for the carry, "Carry" Lord Man. (':


----------



## Cure Whip

Ngan said:


> When you're playing a game and there are people that feel the need to think high and mighty of themselves saying,"Ugh why do I have to carry you guys? You guys are so bad." Thanks for the carry, "Carry" Lord Man. (':



All the jerks in LoL.


----------



## kayleee

Corgis and dachshunds like why are your legs so short ??? Why is your body so long???? Who decided it was a good idea to create such a disproportionate creature?? How is that in any way conducive to your ability to function as a land mammal???? Please tell me why this was part of gods great plan because it is definitely NOT GREAT!!


----------



## riummi

when almost every girl in my P.E class looks at me like a weirdo when i say "no i do not want to play vollyball". =_= one freshie said "wow youre so boring" and i almost lost it lol. never really liked her anyways :/ 

When im making a hot drink and it ends up not being the perfect temperature. Its got to be cool enough where it won't burn my lips or tongue but also hot enough so that i feel warm when i drink it.


----------



## Thunder

kayleee said:


> Corgis and dachshunds like why are your legs so short ??? Why is your body so long???? Who decided it was a good idea to create such a disproportionate creature?? How is that in any way conducive to your ability to function as a land mammal???? Please tell me why this was part of gods great plan because it is definitely NOT GREAT!!



I didn't think it was possible to hate on them stubby-legged perma-puppies.


----------



## Alienfish

Spiders. Like those smaller creepy things on your floor. Eww.

I can handle those huge hairy pet spiders well oddly enough, though.


----------



## Azza

Umeko said:


> Spiders. Like those smaller creepy things on your floor. Eww.
> 
> I can handle those huge hairy pet spiders well oddly enough, though.



That's so weird. If it's like less than a cm big, ill crush it no problem. Any bigger than that and I'll start *****ing out.


----------



## Alienfish

Azza said:


> That's so weird. If it's like less than a cm big, ill crush it no problem. Any bigger than that and I'll start *****ing out.



I know; most people think so, actually. But idk I just hate how they crawl along with their creepy long and thin legs ugh ew.


----------



## tokkio

diets </////3 rip tokkio 2015


----------



## Alienfish

Hardcore fans of anything that think you're not a real fan if you don't know all the characters, songs, birthdays or whatever. Jesus I'm sorry I like a lot of things I can't really remember every teeeny detail -_-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Natty said:


> finding a hair in your food doesn't bother you???? o-o





MyLifeIsCake said:


> Well I shed like an animal so I'm used to finding random strands of my hair in unexpected places.
> 
> Oh but I hate when I just see hair strands or threads hanging off someone's clothes, I gotta cut it off...


This answer sums it up. Growing up picking your own hair off of everything makes hair seem so common. It's just a piece of hair. They do worse things in kitchens and I still eat it.

I also pick stuff off people's shirts like a monkey. It will bug me looking at it.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah same I shed a lot of hair and it's long so for me it's like.. meh another strand


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I like to joke that the cat and I are in a shedding competition.


----------



## kayleee

Thunder said:


> I didn't think it was possible to hate on them stubby-legged perma-puppies.



well, hate is a strong word... I'd call it more of a strong aesthetic dislike 

it's not like I'd ever say no to petting them


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

kayleee said:


> Corgis and dachshunds like why are your legs so short ??? Why is your body so long???? Who decided it was a good idea to create such a disproportionate creature?? How is that in any way conducive to your ability to function as a land mammal???? Please tell me why this was part of gods great plan because it is definitely NOT GREAT!!


Idk why do humans have such tiny pelvises? The world is full of messed up anatomy. At least theirs is cute.


----------



## kayleee

hariolari said:


> Idk why do humans have such tiny pelvises? The world is full of messed up anatomy. At least theirs is cute.



omg when I first read this 'pelvises' threw me for a loop lmao

but that's my point like I don't think they are cute. at all


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

kayleee said:


> omg when I first read this 'pelvises' threw me for a loop lmao
> 
> but that's my point like I don't think they are cute. at all


Do you hate fun as well?


----------



## kayleee

hariolari said:


> Do you hate fun as well?



yes. you are exactly correct. disliking two of the many dog breeds is proof of this.


----------



## Nicole.

Umeko said:


> Spiders. Like those smaller creepy things on your floor. Eww.
> 
> I can handle those huge hairy pet spiders well oddly enough, though.



Me too! I can't stand spiders.


----------



## biibii

Nicole. said:


> Me too! I can't stand spiders.



i accidentaly inhaled a really big and hairy spider by accident out of shock and my mom made me drink a lot of olive oil to throw up bc we didnt know if it was poisionous


----------



## kayleee

Cocovampire said:


> i accidentaly inhaled a really big and hairy spider by accident out of shock and my mom made me drink a lot of olive oil to throw up bc we didnt know if it was poisionous



Ohhh my... How did that happen??? I would die if that happened to me


----------



## Alienfish

Cocovampire said:


> i accidentaly inhaled a really big and hairy spider by accident out of shock and my mom made me drink a lot of olive oil to throw up bc we didnt know if it was poisionous


ohh god. i would panicked so hard O_O

@Nicole. glad someone agrees


----------



## Nicole.

Cocovampire said:


> i accidentaly inhaled a really big and hairy spider by accident out of shock and my mom made me drink a lot of olive oil to throw up bc we didnt know if it was poisionous



Did you manage to throw up?


----------



## Togekid

Hot dogs. Make me sick just smelling them. I would not belong in Frankfurt, Germany, I'll say that much.


----------



## cornimer

mayorjoe said:


> Hot dogs. Make me sick just smelling them. I would not belong in Frankfurt, Germany, I'll say that much.



I hate hotdogs too.  And hamburgers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> when almost every girl in my P.E class looks at me like a weirdo when i say "no i do not want to play vollyball". =_= one freshie said "wow youre so boring" and i almost lost it lol. never really liked her anyways :/
> 
> When im making a hot drink and it ends up not being the perfect temperature. Its got to be cool enough where it won't burn my lips or tongue but also hot enough so that i feel warm when i drink it.



I hate volleyball, you're not alone.


----------



## Buggy

When people think they're tomboys/cool because they dislike pink. _It's a freaking color._


----------



## Rasha

...why do tbt kids like to express the things they hate more than the things they like? I always see this thread at the top while the opposite one is dead in the water


----------



## pillow bunny

I hate cherry blasters due to a traumatic childhood experience.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

R-Cookies said:


> ...why do tbt kids like to express the things they hate more than the things they like? I always see this thread at the top while the opposite one is dead in the water



It's the internet. More people tend to think more negative than positive. But I like the other thread more.

EDIT: An example was that on my Wordpress, I written a long entry on my life on Bell Tree, which contained all of the negative stuff I written on my entire wordpress blog (I try to go more positive). As it was one of the (if not only) blog entry to contain what's very negative, it was my most viewed blog entry. I later deleted it because I'm tired of people seeing only the bads on my site.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

R-Cookies said:


> ...why do tbt kids like to express the things they hate more than the things they like? I always see this thread at the top while the opposite one is dead in the water


Because it's more fun to hate.


----------



## Rasha

Apple2012 said:


> It's the internet. More people tend to think more negative than positive. But I like the other thread more.
> 
> EDIT: An example was that on my Wordpress, I written a long entry on my life on Bell Tree, which contained all of the negative stuff I written on my entire wordpress blog (I try to go more positive). As it was one of the (if not only) blog entry to contain what's very negative, it was my most viewed blog entry. I later deleted it because I'm tired of people seeing only the bads on my site.



something similar happened to me, but it was on Deviantart, I kind of wrote a negative, hateful and a whiny blog and it was so long I split it into 3 parts. I've got so many replies that day, not a single good one but I deserved it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> Because it's more fun to hate.



...it's very fun


----------



## Alolan_Apples

R-Cookies said:


> something similar happened to me, but it was on Deviantart, I kind of wrote a negative, hateful and a whiny blog and it was so long I split it into 3 parts. I've got so many replies that day, not a single good one but I deserved it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's very fun



The difference with mine was that I wasn't trying to show hatred towards the site. I was just complaining about how people treated me wrong and expected sympathy because I'm not intolerant or socially akward. However, it drawn attention to someone with obsessive hatred towards me and written a hate filled comment. I can't accept rude comments or hatred from some other members, especially since I choose not to act like a jerk.


----------



## Finnian

Cocovampire said:


> i accidentaly inhaled a really big and hairy spider by accident out of shock and my mom made me drink a lot of olive oil to throw up bc we didnt know if it was poisionous



Every time I feel down and like I'm the unluckiest person in the world or whatever, I'm going to think of this post to help remind myself that my life is pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bugs in general.
One day, I accidentally ate an ant, then a spider crawled on me, and that same night, a huge freaking cockroach called across my back and also I almost got pinched by a wind scorpion.
The desert is an evil, evil place.


----------



## riummi

hariolari said:


> Because it's more fun to hate.



and easier


----------



## Rasha

riummi said:


> and easier



I get what you guys are saying, we all go through hard and painful times in our lives and it's hard to keep that pain inside, it's easier to let it all out on the internet


----------



## Finnian

OH HELL NO A WIND SCORPION IS ALSO KNOWN AS A CAMEL SPIDER?
CAMEL SPIDERS ARE ALL OVER MY HOUSE?
I AM GOING TO DIE
AND WHY ARE THERE SO MANY?
I KILL LIKE 3 A DAY?
AND NOT TO MENTION NORMAL SCORPIONS ALL OVER MY HOUSE!!?? !!!


----------



## Rasha

...guess I just answered my own question


----------



## saehanfox

Unnecessary roadwork, I hate when construction sites block the road and cause a traffic jam when I drive. There's been a lot of construction going on where I live. They are repaving a road that was recently repaved. The state is wasting money.


----------



## mintellect

Finnian said:


> OH HELL NO A WIND SCORPION IS ALSO KNOWN AS A CAMEL SPIDER?
> CAMEL SPIDERS ARE ALL OVER MY HOUSE?
> I AM GOING TO DIE
> AND WHY ARE THERE SO MANY?
> I KILL LIKE 3 A DAY?
> AND NOT TO MENTION NORMAL SCORPIONS ALL OVER MY HOUSE!!?? !!!



Whenever I'm feeling down, I'm gonna look at this post to remind me my life is pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorjoe said:


> Hot dogs. Make me sick just smelling them. I would not belong in Frankfurt, Germany, I'll say that much.



Dang there's a city for that? Wouldn't belong there either, hotdogs are eww.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buggy said:


> When people think they're tomboys/cool because they dislike pink. _It's a freaking color._



Kids at my school are the opposite, the boys say "pink is a manly color." And they aren't talking about cancer either. They just say that because they're stupid.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

This woman at work was eating this nasty looking meat crap. Then she was talking and laughing with her mouth full. I REALLY disliked that A LOT.


----------



## kayleee

okay so I really dislike when older men try and hit on me its like please. just dont

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> OH HELL NO A WIND SCORPION IS ALSO KNOWN AS A CAMEL SPIDER?
> CAMEL SPIDERS ARE ALL OVER MY HOUSE?
> I AM GOING TO DIE
> AND WHY ARE THERE SO MANY?
> I KILL LIKE 3 A DAY?
> AND NOT TO MENTION NORMAL SCORPIONS ALL OVER MY HOUSE!!?? !!!



I don't know what is going on here but I really hope everything is o.k


----------



## Rasha

I dislike those kids on the internet who never say anything but negative comments and think they are clever and should be taken seriously (being serious and being a ***** are 2 different things) claiming that being nice is sugar coating **** (puh-lease). yes you are talking to strangers, but that doesn't mean you can't be nice to them. being a jerk only makes this world a worse place than it is already.
and yes, I like to curse sometimes but I never overdo it (because it's stupid)


----------



## unravel

People screaming
Hate noise


----------



## Darian

I hate poor grammar!


----------



## Alienfish

timezones ;c


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Umeko said:


> timezones ;c


you're not alone...


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> you're not alone...



hah yeah i know they still suck dids.

also headaches.


----------



## tokkio

ppl who cant take a joke <///3


----------



## Albuns

Unknowingly getting in the way.


----------



## mintellect

tokkio said:


> ppl who cant take a joke <///3



You probably wouldn't like me then.


----------



## Astro Cake

Bees, wasps, and hornets.


----------



## kayleee

When you accidentally don't rinse all the conditioner out of your hair


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

People who are overly judgmental.

You don't like Steven Universe?  That's cool.  I do.  And there's nothing wrong with either of these things.  You like blue?  I like red.  Nothing wrong with either.

It isn't bad to like what you like and I /hate/ how people...just put so much emphasis on things like: you only like this because blah blah blah.  I like what I like and it really has nothing to do with you.  I'm sure you have valid reasons for liking/not liking the same things as me, and it is possible for both of us to exist in the same universe while liking and doing our own things.


----------



## Javocado

This damn Southern California weather.


----------



## Albuns

How sensitive my skin is. *Goes outside for 15 minutes* half my face is burnt off and the other half is starting to peel.


----------



## mintellect

How all the people (and probably bots) lurking on this site are slowing it down. Go away.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> How all the people (and probably bots) lurking on this site are slowing it down. Go away.



Maybe in the TBT weekend update they will disappear


----------



## Albuns

Being a tw*t.


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Maybe in the TBT weekend update they will disappear



Yeah, everything seems to be working better now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, they're still here. At least pages aren't taking so long to load. But my inbox and profile are...


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yeah, everything seems to be working better now.



Yep,still,there are 1507 "guests"


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

kayleee said:


> okay so I really dislike when older men try and hit on me its like please. just dont


When they do it while you are working because they know you have to pretend to be okay with it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

hariolari said:


> When they do it while you are working because they know you have to pretend to be okay with it.



But when youre not,the man is 99.9 ****ed up


----------



## uwuzumakii

To many things to list but here are the big ones,

-Bugs that think I'm a tree
-Shooting games (except Splatoon.)
-People's ignorance and rudeness
-Most vegetables
-That gross stain in my shower


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Miiverse dating


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Miiverse dating



ERROR 404

The Marshmallow is unable to agree more

EROOR 404

This error has already been used by someone else


----------



## Albuns

Toast that is part bread.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ERROR 404
> 
> The Marshmallow is unable to agree more
> 
> EROOR 404
> 
> This error has already been used by someone else



ERROR 420
That error was used by meh


----------



## mintellect

Alby-Kun said:


> Toast that is part bread.



"You know what they say, all toasters toast toast!"


----------



## Frostbitten

Too many things to think of;

Big spiders
Rude people
Stupidity
Messes
Laundry
Dishes
Morons who can't drive
Slow internet
Cracked screens on a phone
Steak that isn't to my liking 
Stepping on cables
Socks that are too big for my feet
People who can't say one sentence without adding a cuss word between every other word

. . .I'll think of more >.>


----------



## ZekkoXCX

"Stepping on cables"
Or in legos


----------



## Akimari

ANTS. SMALL ANTS. ANTS THAT CRAWL OVER YOUR CREAM CHEESE FILLED COFFEE CAKE THAT YOU CAN'T SEE AT FIRST BECAUSE YOU DON'T HAVE YOUR CONTACTS IN OR GLASSES ON. ANTS THAT YOU ONLY VAGUELY NOTICE AS YOU'RE RIPPING A PIECE OFF BECAUSE YOU SEE SMALL DOTS MOVING. ANTS THAT MAKE YOU SCREAM AND MAKE THE DOG BARK AND CAT RUN AT 10:30PM AT NIGHT. ANTS.


----------



## zoetrope

When people call 'fancy' things couture.


----------



## Azza

When small flying creatures land on the back of my shirt -.-


----------



## Frostbitten

Okay, that ant post made me laugh! :'D

Loud volumes on the tv irritate the crap out of me. Flies, mosquito bites... tiny yappy dogs that you can't kick because their owners are right there.
Ah, and hot weather. I can't stand hot weather. If it's over 15 Celsius, then it's too hot for me. 
Bad shows with canned laughter, reality shows, sneezing more than 3 times in a row, parents who can't watch their children, screaming misbehaving kids, people coughing on the back of your head while you're standing in line, people who cut in front of you and don't think you can see them.
Kanye Trash-West, his piggy ugly wife and her whole family, most celebrities, people who interrupt you in the middle of a sentence, pens that suddenly stop working, bandaids that don't stick, stepping on salt/sugar with bare feet, hang nails, sweet tea, power outages, potatoes that are still raw in the middle, shrimp, people leaving dishes on the floor...

I think that's enough for now >.>


----------



## Goldenapple

Ok well I can tell there is going to be a long list. xD

-When I get grounded and I loose like all of my electronics
-When you're trying to catch a pokemon but it ends up dying, especially legendaries because I have to turn my game on and off
-When you're short a couple of bells in ACNL and you have to run to the ABD
-When your inventory is full on ACNL or Minecraft
-When most of your friends don't play games and they have no idea what you're talking about
-When I have to do dishes everyday because my mom won't buy a dishwasher
-Wearing *annoying* clothing
-When I can't figure out what to eat for lunch
-When my mom doesn't cook anything and it's like a ffa
-Getting out of bed in the morning
-When I have to do laundry
-When I run out of clothes because I don't do laundry
-Walking to school because my mom is too lazy to drive me half a mile
-When I miss the bus to drop me off and I have to walk
-When my mom grounds me for 1 week for not doing 3 dishes
-When my friends can't come over because their mom needs a 3 day notice
-When people are like "ARE YOU OK?" when clearly you're hurt (NO I TOTALLY DIDN'T FALL)
-When people are like "ARE YOU SLEEPING?" when you're in bed (NO I'M SKYDIVING)

Meh the list is long enough. :3


----------



## Frostbitten

"No, I'm skydiving"
:'D


----------



## ZekkoXCX

"No,im skydiving"
R.I.P. Jetix
died from to much ROFLOL


----------



## RLinksoul

The inspiration to stop watching TV known as the Fucillo Kia ads. They show up on virtually every channel and I end up seeing these ads five times a day.

It's almost always the same thing, freakin' Billy Fucillo screaming at the viewer incoherently while Caroline tries to talk over him just as loudly. And it always ends with "It's gonna be YUGE!"

The only ads that come close to being that annoying are the completely irrelevant Geiko ads. "Did you know you could save money with Geiko? Did you know some person did something that had nothing to do with Geiko?" Followed immediately by a Family Guy style cutaway.


----------



## zoetrope

RLinksoul said:


> The inspiration to stop watching TV known as the Fucillo Kia ads. They show up on virtually every channel and I end up seeing these ads five times a day.
> 
> It's almost always the same thing, freakin' Billy Fucillo screaming at the viewer incoherently while Caroline tries to talk over him just as loudly. And it always ends with "It's gonna be YUGE!"
> 
> The only ads that come close to being that annoying are the completely irrelevant Geiko ads. "Did you know you could save money with Geiko? Did you know some person did something that had nothing to do with Geiko?" Followed immediately by a Family Guy style cutaway.



"If you're Geico you make annoying ads.  It's what you do!"


----------



## RLinksoul

zoetrope said:


> "If you're Geico you make annoying ads.  It's what you do!"



The fact that I read that in the voice of the announcer just proves the case.


----------



## KittyO

I really hate to be alone, but sadly that is the case.


----------



## Midoriya

zoetrope said:


> "If you're Geico you make annoying ads.  It's what you do!"




Lol, this made me have a good laugh.  I can imagine the announcer saying it now XD


----------



## biibii

600th post


----------



## Midoriya

I don't like going outside


----------



## RLinksoul

Ryu said:


> I don't like going outside



I used to like it, but then I moved. Why I don't like going outside anymore? Google "Wolf Spider" to see.


----------



## Midoriya

RLinksoul said:


> I used to like it, but then I moved. Why I don't like going outside anymore? Google "Wolf Spider" to see.




I just don't go outside often because we live on the 4th floor of an apartment complex, it takes awhile to get outside, there's literally nowhere to go once we are outside, and it's scorching-ly hot this time of year in Texas


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Ryu said:


> I just don't go outside often because we live on the 4th floor of an apartment complex, it takes awhile to get outside, there's literally nowhere to go once we are outside, and it's scorching-ly hot this time of year in Texas



*Wild idiot appeared!*
Go Ryu!
Idiot:ZOMFG! UHUUHU ur soooo stupid biatch! socialize ztoopid :B
Ryu is tired of Idiot *****ing!
Ryu used 360 quickscoping mlg hadouken!
Idiot just fainted and goes to Ryu rotten pc!
Ryu won the battle!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Ryu said:


> I just don't go outside often because we live on the 4th floor of an apartment complex, it takes awhile to get outside, there's literally nowhere to go once we are outside, and it's scorching-ly hot this time of year in Texas



Man I love Texas, but this heat is testing me. I can't stand it D:

I also really dislike having anxiety. It's not fun...


----------



## Midoriya

Jetix said:


> *Wild idiot appeared!*
> Go Ryu!
> Idiot:ZOMFG! UHUUHU ur soooo stupid biatch! socialize ztoopid :B
> Ryu is tired of Idiot *****ing!
> Ryu used 360 quickscoping mlg hadouken!
> Idiot just fainted and goes to Ryu rotten pc!
> Ryu won the battle!





Haha, this made me have a good laugh XD

@ShinyYoshi: I know right.  Any drop of water that manages to enter the atmosphere immediately evaporates

And yeah, anxiety sucks to have, I don't have it myself, but I have friends IRL who do :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I don't like phone calls, I hate making them and taking them, and talking to people... kind of sucks to have a job working at a desk where I have to do that constantly...


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't like phone calls, I hate making them and taking them, and talking to people... kind of sucks to have a job working at a desk where I have to do that constantly...



lol i'd probably quote takeshis castle if i ever get that job mangoes


----------



## Shimmer

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't like phone calls, I hate making them and taking them, and talking to people... kind of sucks to have a job working at a desk where I have to do that constantly...



I hate making phone calls too. I stutter too much. >_<
I think the main problem is that I can't see the person's face so I can't look at facial expression or body language. I use those two things to communicate and sense what the other person is thinking/feeling. Without it, I feel kinda lost. xP Sometimes tone of voice isn't good enough for me.


----------



## Alienfish

I hate them mainly because I can get really awkward.. especially if I don't know the person and they are the same. And I hate i.e making calls to doctors, dentist and the like because they sound way too professional :/


----------



## mintellect

I think the bots went away! There's about 1000 less guests than there was before.


----------



## Midoriya

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I think the bots went away! There's about 1000 less guests than there was before.



Yay!  Sound the beacons!  The bots have been eradicated by our wonderful staff members.  Three cheers for griffindor!!


----------



## Alienfish

Lol yeah on time 

also atm i dislike certain people but im not gonna crap around about it


----------



## riummi

When adults treat you like a kid and yet expect you to respond like an adult


----------



## ams

I dislike that mixed nut granola bars always have peanuts in them. It really overpowers the other nuts.


----------



## KiloPatches

That Kaiaa is retiring as a mod from TBT....


----------



## tokkio

people who walk so damn slow/suddenly stop/etc in hallways


----------



## Midoriya

tokkio said:


> people who walk so damn slow/suddenly stop/etc in hallways



Omg this so much.  In middle school the hallways were so narrow and other kids would take their time walking slowly and talking with each other.  I had to venture around them numerous times and it was so annoying I considered pushing them out of the way without saying sorry one time :/


----------



## riummi

Ah ok I have this one story I just wanna get out of my system. I got in trouble on the last day of school for using my phone while waiting for a meeting in the gym. That one teacher took my phone away and I got lectured, but in a rude way =w= yea I should not have... Well I really dislike how their own student council, some of which are in my class, use they're phones during tests to cheat. If only those teachers knew...


----------



## Miele

What I hate is when friends make plans to hang out right in front you and when they look at you, they're like "oh, you can come too." Like it makes me feel like they're taking pitty of me and I don't want that at all. I don't need your pitty. If you're going to invite me somewhere, try to include me in it without making me feel like you're obliged to do it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

A certain website people use as an analogy to cultism.

A certain game of chance that uses hand shapes.

And people who say I have autism.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

People who think putting smilies at the end of a snarky post makes it not snarky.


----------



## Finnian

All this dead skin on my feet. I just tried for like half an hour of soaking and scrubbing to get it off. Time for a pedicure.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Posts that put disgusting pictures in my head.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

KiloPatches said:


> That Kaiaa is retiring as a mod from TBT....



Yeah, I agree. Hearing about my good friends leaving and Kaiaa stepping down makes me want to leave too. Since I'm not promoted as a mod, that means there's almost nothing stopping me from leaving this site. But there are some members who don't want me to leave, ever. So I'm thinking, I'll stay on this site, but my primary activity is done. This means, I wouldn't be collecting anymore collectibles, creating multiple blog posts, "spamming the basement" (which means to play the forum games), or mass trading on the trading boards. I'm only going to stay for discussions or to share how things have been going.

Right now is not the time for me to enter the phase. I'm still not a member for at least a year, and I might want to wait until the TBT Fair to find some collectibles that would fill up my order to stick with a number divisible by 5.

I may not be promoted as a mod, but my goal for this site has been achieved. I got the apple, chocolate cake, all 12 birthstones, and 100+ blog entries.


----------



## Alienfish

Annoying people who crush on you


----------



## Albuns

Moko said:


> Annoying people who crush on you



Awh~ what if they're annoying because they want you to notice them? XD


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh~ what if they're annoying because they want you to notice them? XD



thing is i did..like we get along good and we have fun but there is no way i love him lol he's just a kid


----------



## Aniko

When you are wondering what to do in life and your old aunties suggest you to become astronaut or anything that seems way far out of reach...Come on, I sucks at sciences and I'm sick in cars, plus I'm claustrophobic, what's the idea? Are you cheering me up or making fun of me? It's like when your mommy thought you were a genius just because you managed to tie your shoes alone a day before going to the kindergarten. 

I also dislike when I feel like crawling under a rock or I'm sick and people are telling me they will send me good vibes from far far away...(like they are on the beach and having fun but you can be sure they will take half a second between two fizzy drinks to send you good vibes)  What does this mean? Did anybody ever sense them?


----------



## Alienfish

reminds me of my mom, she thinks i'm genius because i know a few obscure facts and whatnot


----------



## Aniko

Moms have hard times to stay objective sometimes. XD


----------



## Alienfish

You don't say.. she is like OMG YOU CHANGED BED SHEETS PRAISE THE TURTGODS


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I also hate Emperor Lemon, Dathings1, Master of Zoroark.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I picked at my nails until they are practically non exsistent. I can't pick up small objects ( like a penny) and it's driving me crazy. I wish I would just stop. So, I guess I really dislike the fact that I'm ruining my nails.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Seeing advertisements about back to school EVERYWHERE


----------



## Alienfish

Lel i don't really care about those ads mostly because I'm at uni again so you p much need to take care for yourself and buy(or get other ways) what you need.


----------



## Albuns

Moko said:


> Lel i don't really care about those ads mostly because I'm at uni again so you p much need to take care for yourself and buy(or get other ways) what you need.



Is it hard for you? I'm kinda worried I won't be alive for long in uni... if I ever make it. xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here are some books to add, but it's mainly because of the movies.

Harry Potter
Twilight
Hunger Games


----------



## jiny

Seeing ads for something medical related. 

EXAMPLE:
"HAVE YOU GOTTEN SURGERY ON YOUR FOOT? WELL LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE AT RISK FOR blah blah blah, SO CALL NOW AT 000-000-000, OR YOU CAN HAVE SERIOUS HEALTH RISKS FOR EVER.

note: the number is not real.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

KawaiiX3 said:


> Seeing ads for something medical related.
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> "HAVE YOU GOTTEN SURGERY ON YOUR FOOT? WELL LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE AT RISK FOR blah blah blah, SO CALL NOW AT 000-000-000, OR YOU CAN HAVE SERIOUS HEALTH RISKS FOR EVER.
> 
> note: the number is not real.



It's a horrible scam!!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Reality t.v. shows that are clearly fake.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

KawaiiX3 said:


> Seeing ads for something medical related.
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> "HAVE YOU GOTTEN SURGERY ON YOUR FOOT? WELL LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE AT RISK FOR blah blah blah, SO CALL NOW AT 000-000-000, OR YOU CAN HAVE SERIOUS HEALTH RISKS FOR EVER.
> note: the number is not real.


Or:
ZOMFG,U ARE THE 69,420,360 VISITOR,WIN A IPAD!!!


----------



## jiny

Jetix said:


> Or:
> ZOMFG,U ARE THE 69,420,360 VISITOR,WIN A IPAD!!!



OMG THAT TOO.
when I was little, i fell for those scams


----------



## Rasha

the pain I am feeling right now, I have so many stitches and threads dangling inside my nose and I forgot what the sense of smell is like anymore, I did what I did to please my mother and she is very well please. sadly I am not


----------



## ZekkoXCX

R-Cookies said:


> the pain I am feeling right now, I have so many stitches and threads dangling inside my nose and I forgot what the sense of smell is like anymore, I did what I did to please my mother and she is very well please. sadly I am not



When cookies always REKT MEH IN SPLATATATA ITS LIEK NYRFHSHJ HALP 
And sorry about that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiX3 said:


> OMG THAT TOO.
> when I was little, i fell for those scams



Or worse
Heck,i hope a 11-yrd-old understands it
FREE PORN IN UR CELLPHONE,SEND 69 TO 04200 AND DISCOVER!!!!


----------



## Rasha

*fill that survey to view free content* :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

rofl Jetix


----------



## ZekkoXCX

R-Cookies said:


> *fill that survey to view free content* :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> rofl Jetix



who doesn't want to fill dat survey? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## okaimii

1. People who are loud in the mornings.
2. People who chew obnoxiously.
3. Ignorance.
4. Websites that spawn random add pages.
5. The Kardashian family. *shudders*
6. People who _constantly_ seek attention.
7. People who disrupt class to be the 'class clown'.
8. People who are very disrespectful of others.


----------



## Rasha

Jetix said:


> who doesn't want to fill dat survey? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



it does't end and all you get from it is a trojan or two. fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> 1. People who are loud in the mornings.
> 2. People who chew obnoxiously.
> 3. Ignorance.
> 4. Websites that spawn random add pages.
> 5. The Kardashian family. *shudders*
> 6. People who _constantly_ seek attention.
> *7. People who disrupt class to be the 'class clown'.*
> 8. People who are very disrespectful of others.



ugh it's always the "cool kidz* who do that and they are never funny, just life wasters


----------



## ZekkoXCX

R-Cookies said:


> it does't end and all you get from it is a trojan or two. fun



frick u,u always ruin evrything 
and worse the things they say:
Best app of 2015-We r8 69/0!-IGN
Since i downloaded dat app,now i can be a little - nice and + edgy!-Tina,Admin. of TBT


----------



## Rasha

Jetix said:


> frick u,u always ruin evrything
> and worse the things they say:
> Best app of 2015-We r8 69/0!-IGN
> Since i downloaded dat app,now i can be a little - nice and + edgy!-Tina,Admin. of TBT



IGN: 5/10 too much MLG


----------



## Alienfish

when you hardly jav any panties so you need to take mom's lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Or:
> ZOMFG,U ARE THE 69,420,360 VISITOR,WIN A IPAD!!!



oh god that's why i use adblocker, except for on FR


----------



## mintellect

We should be in charge of making ads. XD
I hate them myself (although tbh who doesn't??), I was reading an article with a lot of pages, and like very 5 pages or so there was a frikin ad. Can I just read the article???

Car ads seem to come up most often for me. I'm 11 people, I don't think I'm getting a car anytime soon...


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> We should be in charge of making ads. XD
> I hate them myself (although tbh who doesn't??), I was reading an article with a lot of pages, and like very 5 pages or so there was a frikin ad. Can I just read the article???
> 
> Car ads seem to come up most often for me. I'm 11 people, I don't think I'm getting a car anytime soon...



Same.... I'm 11 too, so why tf you teasing me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> When cookies always REKT MEH IN SPLATATATA ITS LIEK NYRFHSHJ HALP
> And sorry about that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Or worse
> Heck,i hope a 11-yrd-old understands it
> FREE PORN IN UR CELLPHONE,SEND 69 TO 04200 AND DISCOVER!!!!



yeah don't ask why I know that..


----------



## mintellect

..lYeah, I'd rather not discover.
And couldn't you just google porn instead of having to win it?


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> We should be in charge of making ads. XD
> I hate them myself (although tbh who doesn't??), I was reading an article with a lot of pages, and like very 5 pages or so there was a frikin ad. Can I just read the article???
> 
> Car ads seem to come up most often for me. I'm 11 people, I don't think I'm getting a car anytime soon...



i mostly get razor ads or financial ones.. wut


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ..lYeah, I'd rather not discover.
> And couldn't you just google porn instead of having to win it?



that makes sense


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> that makes sense



yeah it's usually easier.. lol.

DIAL 6660999 NOW AND GET FREE FOOD PRON ON YOUR TABLET

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITS SOME BRAZZ TEENS WANNA JAV FUN


----------



## ZekkoXCX

U HAVE 1 UNREED MESSAGE!!!!!111!!!!ONEONEELEVEN


----------



## Byngo

um 

okay

I dislike the color red so much. which is ironic because I love red hair, but otherwise, nope. red is gross

this has nothing to do with the messages above, btw. lel


----------



## mintellect

Moko said:


> i mostly get razor ads or financial ones.. wut



I get financial stuff too...

Alright time to make my own ads!
Ahem...

*DIAL 64783647484 NOW AND WIN A FREE BEKINI!!!!!1!!!!

THIS IS INSERT COOL CAR COMPANY NAME HERE! WE R HAVING A GR8 SALE THAT WILL LAST ONLY TOO DAYS!!!1!11! GET YOUR ORANGE CAR NKW CUZ ALL ORANGE CARS ARE 1% OFF!1!1!!1ONE!!!1!

DO U WANT TO LOWER UR BILLS?!???!!??!! THAN WE GOT A THING FOR YOU, THE LOWER BILL THING TRU OUT NOW!!

ARE YOU EXPERIENCING BACK PAIN! WELL YOU COULD HAVE BLABLABLASITUS SO CALL US NOW TO GET A CHECKUP AT 56474)4747!!!!!1!

YOU R THE 1ST VISITOR TO OUR CRUDDY SITE WE ARE SHOCKED GOT ANY VISITS AT ALL THATS BEEN UP FOR TWO YEARS, WIN A DOLLAR TEXT 46377272 TO WINADOLLARSOTCOM!!!*


----------



## Aryxia

Strong floral scents & food-scented perfumes.


----------



## Tulippy

Customers. I work in a supermarket in the produce department and the rudeness I deal with every day makes me feel, well, murdery. They say youths have no manners but 90% of the rudeness I endure comes from elderly customers. I used to work at a fast food restaurant and it was the same there.

The thing that annoys me more than ANYTHING at work is this:

Me: *carrying extremely heavy tray of cucumbers* Excuse me! 
Customer: *continues rooting through trays of identical cucumbers*
Me: *arms starting to ache* Sorry, can I just...
Customer: *appears to have found the perfect cucumber but OH... NO... puts it back*
Me: *wrists about to snap* Can I just squeeze in here?
Customer: *tuts, looks at me with disgust and walks away, cucumberless*
Me: *collapses*

-.-


----------



## aericell

People with waaay too much pride in themselves.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

If I get banned from a chat, but they don't say how long.


----------



## FireWire

Personally I don't like money I know that it is necessary in the modern world to live. Its just that i causes people to change most of the time for the worst. Money has caused so many people i know to change mostly for the worse and that is why i really hate it.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I don't like tumblr. It breeds hatred


----------



## Rasha

Konami, I hate them, I ****ing hate them and wish they'd go bankrupt because they ****ing deserve it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Calories and fat.


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> Konami, I hate them, I ****ing hate them and wish they'd go bankrupt because they ****ing deserve it



Sega deserves going bankrupt to be blatantly honest.

oh yeah let's make a crapton of bad sanic game and then let's do mobile games instead of doing proper ps vita releases :/


----------



## Psydye

Being out of shape, Nickelback, psychotic SonicxAmy shipping fanbrats, The E! channel(probably Bravo too), polluters, Evangelists(and other EXTREMELY fundamental Christian-types), too much sugar(particularly in my coffee), Salvia divinorum, etc.


----------



## Alienfish

^Nickelback yes.. and all those stupid bratty nu metal bands out there, jesus.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Weeaboos


----------



## Alienfish

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Weeaboos



this.. and koreaboos or whatever you should call all these rabid kpop fans


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Moko said:


> this.. and koreaboos or whatever you should call all these rabid kpop fans



ur fcked
duckyluv and happinessdelight liek kpop guys
XxXDuckyKXxX and XxXHappyKPopXxX VS XxXMokoTurtScoperXxX
The battle of the century is here


----------



## nintendofan85

My biology teacher I had last year.


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> ur fcked
> duckyluv and happinessdelight liek kpop guys
> XxXDuckyKXxX and XxXHappyKPopXxX VS XxXMokoTurtScoperXxX
> The battle of the century is here



i'll win turts always win


----------



## Byngo

I dislike asparagus so much. I hate the taste, how it's got this skin that's annoying to chew. I'll eat brussel sprouts before asparagus 

meh


----------



## mintellect

R-Cookies said:


> Konami, I hate them, I ****ing hate them and wish they'd go bankrupt because they ****ing deserve it



Is that a gaming company?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Sega deserves going bankrupt to be blatantly honest.
> 
> oh yeah let's make a crapton of bad sanic game and then let's do mobile games instead of doing proper ps vita releases :/



To be fair, Big Red Button made Sonic Boom. Sega... I dunno what they did. Gave them permission I guess.


----------



## Duellym

Honda.
and dogs barking at midnight!


----------



## Athariel

Intentional ignorance. HATE >:[


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I don't like Staring Into the Future and Return of Slade. They're basically the weakest episodes, due to the former teaching kids not to be responsible, and the latter pulling a Shuffleboarding.


----------



## Alienfish

my uni right meow >.> stupid schedule but what can i do..

anyways stupid ads

no im not a 65+ golfer thank you


----------



## Albuns

Being bored.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

4chan can die.


----------



## jiny

loud air conditioners.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Clams, oysters, beets, canned spinach, liver.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> 4chan can die.



whatchu talking bout willis? 4chan is a gift from God


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I really dislike when my eyes are dry. Such an uncomfortable feeling


----------



## Jacob

i hate idiots


----------



## Gregriii

I hate sleeping


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Gregriii said:


> I hate sleeping



Don't worry
You are not alone T-T
its frikin 7am here


----------



## PrincessSara

I hate dealing with stuckup idiots that think just because they have money that they should get everything their way all the time.
I also hate my chronic illnesses/severe pains and the doctors that have spent 5 years of my life not diagnosing them.
I also also hate people that waste my time.


----------



## Jacob

PrincessSara said:


> I hate dealing with stuckup idiots that think just because they have money that they should get everything their way all the time.
> I also hate my chronic illnesses/severe pains and the doctors that have spent 5 years of my life not diagnosing them.
> I also also hate people that waste my time.



100% with u here!!


----------



## Rebekah Kicks

NO MORE PEBBLES!!! ROCKS ONLY -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta keep it legit


----------



## Alienfish

People who think it's an awesome idea to mow the lawn at like 8-9 am. No it's not a great time and whoever is your boss must have hit their head falling down from their high horses


----------



## Midoriya

I dislike people who only go to watch movies based on the reviews and ratings it got.  Sure, it may influence your decision, but the ultimate decider in determining whether you like a movie or not is yourself, and you can't do that if you don't watch at least part of it


----------



## PrincessSara

Gregriii said:


> I hate sleeping



what is sleep. what is time. WHAT IS ANYTHING ANYMORE X_X


----------



## mintellect

Moko said:


> my uni right meow >.> stupid schedule but what can i do..
> 
> anyways stupid ads
> 
> no im not a 65+ golfer thank you



*ARE YOU A GOLFER OLD MAN? WELL GOLFING CAN HURT YOUR OLD MAN BONES SO CALL NOW AT 574737374748487447838338 FOR A CHECKUP TO SEE IF YOUR OLD MAN BONES HAVE BEEN HURT BY OLD MAN GOLFING!!!!11!!ONE!!!1!2!2!2!2!

THIS AD IS SPONSERED BY GOFING THAT DOESNT HURT OLD MANS INC..*


----------



## Rey

I hate being lonely


----------



## ZekkoXCX

in splatata in ranked tower,when people care about everything except the tower


----------



## Psydye

Being accused of something that isn't true.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Rebekah Kicks said:


> NO MORE PEBBLES!!! ROCKS ONLY -.-



This freaked me out when I read it the first time because my dog is named Pebbles. I was like "y u hatin on mah dog???"

I dislike how I moved into my new apartment, but the complex neglected to even bother cleaning it or make repairs. Under my sink is a huge broken glass bottle and like 10 ping pong balls. College kids wil get it >.>


----------



## AmericanBeauty

- health problems
- traditional schooling systems
- people who can't calm down and are too "hyper" 
- boys who lead you on...
- fake friends
- homework


----------



## Rebekah Kicks

ShinyYoshi said:


> This freaked me out when I read it the first time because my dog is named Pebbles. I was like "y u hatin on mah dog???"



If your dog barfs or poops out pebbles, I will be hatin on yo dawg

- - - Post Merge - - -



AmericanBeauty said:


> - health problems
> - traditional schooling systems
> - people who can't calm down and are too "hyper"
> - boys who lead you on...
> - fake friends
> - homework



People who can't calm down and are too hyper


Welp I guess you hate me sometimes, I'm not always hyper dooooe


----------



## mintellect

AmericanBeauty said:


> - health problems
> - traditional schooling systems
> - people who can't calm down and are too "hyper"
> - boys who lead you on...
> - fake friends
> - homework



I agree with all off this, except I can be hyper sometimes I guess.
I feel like I have a lot of fake friends... and homework, homework can go die.


----------



## Applelicious

I hate people who brags a lot and that they constantly remind you of it. Also not to sound rude or anything , but I also hate those people who talks with their saliva it's soo annoying.


----------



## biibii

the fact that cory montieth is still dead :c


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

TheGreatBrain said:


> Clams, oysters, beets, canned spinach, liver.



NO ONE chastises Moe like this!


----------



## uwuzumakii

My mother's loud and f*** vacuum when I'm trying to do something.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

BluePikachu47 said:


> My mother's loud and f*** vacuum when I'm trying to do something.



Or the blender
Why they use it at 11pm?!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Rey said:


> I hate being lonely



I'm sorry you're lonely. I wish I could help.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

When im having a sh!ttiest day,and EVERY FCKING PERSON thinks im "okay"


----------



## Albuns

Jetix said:


> When im having a sh!ttiest day,and EVERY FCKING PERSON thinks im "okay"



Wanna talk, friend?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Alby-Kun said:


> Wanna talk, friend?



Im fine for the moment,thanks! 
but seriously,they cant see my "*** why" face?


----------



## Albuns

Jetix said:


> Im fine for the moment,thanks!
> but seriously,they cant see my "*** why" face?



Some people tend to be lost in their own thought, that may be one reason why.
And anytime~ ^^

If it makes you feel better, I'm currently coping with a somewhat bloody mouth and trouble with eating foods.


----------



## mintellect

When I'm upset or something and everyone is crowding around me saying "are you okay? Are you okay? Are you Fking okay?!??"
When I'm upset I like to be left alone. I don't like when people try to get me to talk and stuff. Just leave me be.
And when I get mad and tell them to go away they accuse me of being mean. Really? If you're upset, I bet you'd want to be left alone too.

And chores.

And the fact that I have about two weeks till back to school... I'm going into an all new school where we switch classes every period instead of just being in one class the whole day. And we have three minutes...
I'm looking forward to the better lunches, seeing like the two friends I have again, and the guy I like. That's really all.

I also dislike talking on the phone. I'm phone shy, and whenever I give someone my number in their yearbook or they give me theirs, we never actually stay in touch during the summer. It just makes me near our talking to people on the phone, especially with my mom listening to every word.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> -snip :b-



Guy:ARE U OK,ARE U GOOD,ARE U FKING OK????!!!!!?????
ME:NO,I HAD A SH!ITTY DAY,LEAVE ME ALONE
Guy:Jeez ur so annoying -_-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

When you're really sick and that thick strip of glue like mucus sticks to the back of your throat and wont move no matter how many horrible engine revving noises you make to dislodge it.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I also dislike talking on the phone. I'm phone shy, and whenever I give someone my number in their yearbook or they give me theirs, we never actually stay in touch during the summer. It just makes me near our talking to people on the phone, especially with my mom listening to every word.



This.. I can talk to people over Skype, but only if they are was crazy as me but that's it, I hate calling like dentists, doctor and just authorities in general cause I'm awkward as **** :/


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Guy:ARE U OK,ARE U GOOD,ARE U FKING OK????!!!!!?????
> ME:NO,I HAD A SH!ITTY DAY,LEAVE ME ALONE
> Guy:Jeez ur so annoying -_-



Look who's talking!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> This.. I can talk to people over Skype, but only if they are was crazy as me but that's it, I hate calling like dentists, doctor and just authorities in general cause I'm awkward as **** :/



This one girl said she'd teach me how to talk to boys on the phone.
She never actually did, but I probably wouldn't be able to anyway
The conversation would probably go like this:

Guy I like: Hello?
Me: uh, um, sorry I think I have the wrong number bye!
*Hangs up*

*a wild ad appears*

*DO YOU HAVE TROUBLE TALKING KN PHONE?!!? WELL WE CAN HELP YOU CALL US TO GET  FREE LESSONS TO TALKING ON PHONE... ON PHONE!!!*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Anything in this playlist.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also hate whenever Emile doesn't upload for a day. Then, I wonder if he's OK.


----------



## Albuns

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Look who's talking!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This one girl said she'd teach me how to talk to boys on the phone.
> She never actually did, but I probably wouldn't be able to anyway
> The conversation would probably go like this:
> 
> Guy I like: Hello?
> Me: uh, um, sorry I think I have the wrong number bye!
> *Hangs up*
> 
> *a wild ad appears*
> 
> *DO YOU HAVE TROUBLE TALKING KN PHONE?!!? WELL WE CAN HELP YOU CALL US TO GET  FREE LESSONS TO TALKING ON PHONE... ON PHONE!!!*



Haha, it'd go something like this for me:

Girl: Hello?
Me: Hi, how are you?
Girl: good, you?
Me: Good
<awkward silence>
Me: Nice talking with chu, bai.

Ahaha... v w v


----------



## ZekkoXCX

In my case
Me:Hi!
Crush:Hello!
Awkward 5 sec. dead silence
However,those 5 sec. are the most longest sec. in the history
Me:Well,bye!


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> This one girl said she'd teach me how to talk to boys on the phone.
> She never actually did, but I probably wouldn't be able to anyway
> The conversation would probably go like this:
> 
> Guy I like: Hello?
> Me: uh, um, sorry I think I have the wrong number bye!
> *Hangs up*
> 
> *a wild ad appears*
> 
> *DO YOU HAVE TROUBLE TALKING KN PHONE?!!? WELL WE CAN HELP YOU CALL US TO GET  FREE LESSONS TO TALKING ON PHONE... ON PHONE!!!*



Lolol ads are creepy ://

But yeah really I'm really awkward when peeps call me cause usually it's bad news lel


----------



## ZekkoXCX

When i just want to be alone,and i don't want to talk,it looks like im saying this:
Im so sad/disappointed! can someone *** here and start annoying me plz?


----------



## mintellect

Yeah the other day something happened and I started crying at camp, and one of the adults kept trying to get me to talk.
Then there was a group of girls and one of them said "are you okay?" And I angrily told her to go away and she's like "Fine. Jeez, you're so mean." I get that maybe I shouldn't have been so angry with her but I was upset.
And then at lunch she just randomly says to me "Diana you're so mean." And I ask why she would just say that randomly and she started talking about what happened earlier. Why would she bring that up at the most random time?
I then proceeded to get in her face and say "I'm sorry, but when you're upset, do you want people in your face saying 'Are you okay??? Are you okay?! Are you freaking okay??!??!?'" 
What I hate is that I've known these people for about four years. They should be able to understand that when I'm upset I like to be left alone by now. They also seem to not understand that I have a short temper and problems controlling my emotions.
I used to throw temper tantrums in front of everyone because I just couldn't control myself. I don't do that anymore but sometimes I cry about the littlest things just because I can't really control it.

Oh and before you ask, I tried going to therapy once. It didn't help at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> When i just want to be alone,and i don't want to talk,it looks like im saying this:
> Im so sad/disappointed! can someone *** here and start annoying me plz?



"Oh look there's a crying person! Let's stare at them and annoy them and bring all the attention to them!!"


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> -snip-"



"Jeez,ur so mean"
Says it the girl who gossip about every thing in the world


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> "Jeez,ur so mean"
> Says it the girl who gossip about every thing in the world



Do you know me? That's exactly how she is.
Everyone I know dislikes her as well.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Do you know me? That's exactly how she is.
> Everyone I know dislikes her as well.



Nope
But there's alot of them in my high school :/


----------



## Alienfish

period cramps


----------



## mintellect

I dislike when a wasp yellow jacket hornet thing is able to find a way in the house, and makes scary buzzing noises when we kill it.
Like just now.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

"Men doesn't cry"
Dat type of people its pretty hateful


----------



## Alienfish

People who think it's an extremely good idea to croak certain 'words of wisdom' whenever you are feeling a bit down. No dude I don't need to hear like 'seize the day', 'every situation has something good in it', 'look back and sort it from there' or whatever crap people **** from their mouths nowadays.

If you really want to help, do it literally and not just talking.


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> "Men doesn't cry"
> Dat type of people its pretty hateful



All baby boys cry. Duh.

I hate it when the water in the shower is either too hot or too cold. Never in the middle.


----------



## Mayor Rose

injustice, religion, ignorant people, mean people, certain smells, bugs, etc


----------



## mintellect

When the water is rusty and brown and disgusting because they're working on the pipes.
How am I supposed to brush my teeth tonight?


----------



## aericell

When people think it's totally cool and okay to make extremely offensive, stereotypical & ignorant comments towards a subject they haven't dedicated a single second of their time into learning about and then get mad when someone gets hurt or upset over it.

//end rant


----------



## Limon

Bugs, needles, when people wake me up, obnoxious people, and people that can't respect your personal space.


----------



## Buggy

When people in my school (particularily girls) text each other when they're sitting next to one another. Also when people randomly throw memes all over the place and call it funny. It worries me of the next generation of people on Earth. And yes, I care about their phone bill too.
I feel so hypocritical right now. ;_;


----------



## Llust

when girls ask unnecessary sh-t like 'ewh, didnt you wear that last week?' or 'omg you ONLY got 50 bucks for christmas? you got a tough life,' both of which are based on things that girls have asked me ._.

did i wear this last week? well i washed it so i dont get why you're assuming my family doesnt have a washing machine--and why does what i wear concern you?
i only got 50 bucks for christmas? im sorry, i didnt know my family's money income affected your life that much. some of us arent as spoiled and rich as you


----------



## pillow bunny

removed


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Snitches, especially when they tell me not to snitch.  Like bruh make up your mind! 
Also I hate it when your "friends" whisper around you, like do you not trust me or something?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Snitches, especially when they tell me not to snitch.  Like bruh make up your mind!
> Also I hate it when your "friends" whisper around you, like do you not trust me or something?



The same issue that Bunston has with the TRIO!


----------



## mintellect

Soushi said:


> when girls ask unnecessary sh-t like 'ewh, didnt you wear that last week?' or 'omg you ONLY got 50 bucks for christmas? you got a tough life,' both of which are based on things that girls have asked me ._.
> 
> did i wear this last week? well i washed it so i dont get why you're assuming my family doesnt have a washing machine--and why does what i wear concern you?
> i only got 50 bucks for christmas? im sorry, i didnt know my family's money income affected your life that much. some of us arent as spoiled and rich as you



So apparently getting 200 bucks for Christmas is normal? I thought I was special...
But yeah I hate when people tease you about things like that. They probably wouldn't do that if they had financial problems.

Anyway, I dislike how when I'm trying to art, every five minutes my mom wants me to do a chore or asks me about such and such.
Just let me artttt


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> So apparently getting 200 bucks for Christmas is normal? I thought I was special...
> But yeah I hate when people tease you about things like that. They probably wouldn't do that if they had financial problems.
> 
> Anyway, I dislike how when I'm trying to art, every five minutes my mom wants me to do a chore or asks me about such and such.
> Just let me artttt



Trying to lvl. up in splatatat with ranked
*5 min l8r*
Mom:JEETEEEX! GO TO WALMART :V
*20 Min l8r*
When i get back,i get a sh!tty team
*another 5 min. l8r*
JETEEX! GO TO TEH BAKERY :V
And so on - _ -


----------



## Albuns

Soushi said:


> when girls ask unnecessary sh-t like 'ewh, didnt you wear that last week?' or 'omg you ONLY got 50 bucks for christmas? you got a tough life,' both of which are based on things that girls have asked me ._.
> 
> did i wear this last week? well i washed it so i dont get why you're assuming my family doesnt have a washing machine--and why does what i wear concern you?
> i only got 50 bucks for christmas? im sorry, i didnt know my family's money income affected your life that much. some of us arent as spoiled and rich as you



50 bucks is considered having a tough life?
Well screw those people, I'd be ecstatic if I got anything over 20!


----------



## mintellect

Alby-Kun said:


> 50 bucks is considered having a tough life?
> Well screw those people, I'd be ecstatic if I got anything over 20!



I wonder how you'd react if you got like 200 like I do...

It's not because I'm rich, I only live with my mom, and it's always my dad's side of the family that gives me the money.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Trying to lvl. up in splatatat with ranked
> *5 min l8r*
> Mom:JEETEEEX! GO TO WALMART :V
> *20 Min l8r*
> When i get back,i get a sh!tty team
> *another 5 min. l8r*
> JETEEX! GO TO TEH BAKERY :V
> And so on - _ -



Lol I'm too young to have to go places, it's just my mom clothes shopping for me and calling me every five minutes to get my opinion on a certain piece of clothing.

Or to plug in the new lamps. She thought that I was young enough to be able to go under and behind furniture and plug in a lamp with ease. She was wrong. I mean, I did it, but definitely not with ease.


----------



## pafupafu

one-word replies :-(


----------



## aericell

When you're trying to call someone out on their obviously rude behavior towards somebody else and they respond with "If they have a problem, they can tell me themselves."
Like if what you did is flat-out wrong I don't see why that specific person would need to tell you themselves.

//ok now I'm done


----------



## Miele

When you're really tired and all you want to do is sleep, but for some odd reason, you can't fall asleep at all. So you stay, in bed, staring at the ceiling for the next hour or so until the drowsiness kicks in and you finally go to sleep. That's what I always experience and I hate it so much.


----------



## Alienfish

irlghost said:


> When you're really tired and all you want to do is sleep, but for some odd reason, you can't fall asleep at all. So you stay, in bed, staring at the ceiling for the next hour or so until the drowsiness kicks in and you finally go to sleep. That's what I always experience and I hate it so much.



Yeah.. happens for me from time to time. Mostly because **** happened during the day or it will happen...


----------



## PrincessSara

I hate chronic pain and feeling like utter barf all the time.
I hate people that suddenly stop talking to me and don't say why they're doing so for over a month or still don't even give me the time of day - these people supposedly call themselves 'friends' >_>


----------



## ZekkoXCX

PrincessSara said:


> I hate chronic pain and feeling like utter barf all the time.
> I hate people that suddenly stop talking to me and don't say why they're doing so for over a month or still don't even give me the time of day - these people supposedly call themselves 'friends' >_>



"Friends" = "i just want to *** u,right in the ass baby"
also,sorry to hear that about chronic pain


----------



## PrincessSara

Jetix said:


> "Friends" = "i just want to *** u,right in the ass baby"
> also,sorry to hear that about chronic pain



lol, I wish it was *that* focused, but no, these are people that just...idk....are stupid.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

PrincessSara said:


> lol, I wish it was *that* focused, but no, these are people that just...idk....are stupid.



with *** i dont mean *that* i mean they annoy u as heck


----------



## jiny

irlghost said:


> When you're really tired and all you want to do is sleep, but for some odd reason, you can't fall asleep at all. So you stay, in bed, staring at the ceiling for the next hour or so until the drowsiness kicks in and you finally go to sleep. That's what I always experience and I hate it so much.



I wish this didn't happen to me and I'm too young


----------



## mintellect

irlghost said:


> When you're really tired and all you want to do is sleep, but for some odd reason, you can't fall asleep at all. So you stay, in bed, staring at the ceiling for the next hour or so until the drowsiness kicks in and you finally go to sleep. That's what I always experience and I hate it so much.



Thisssss so much!


----------



## mintellect

Combing my hair after swimming. I tried putting it in a braid but the braid ends up half coming out and half still braided and it looks odd and I just take it out...


----------



## Llust

wh3n ppl typ3 lyke dis

like..why? it looks so stupid, it's not 2010 anymore


----------



## mintellect

Soushi said:


> wh3n ppl typ3 lyke dis
> 
> like..why? it looks so stupid, it's not 2010 anymore



I no!!! It's liyk, so anoyin!!! I h8 it!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I no!!! It's liyk, so anoyin!!! I h8 it!!



lelxD
anyways,so
in splatata i finally got rank b- (finally!),but,i needed to go with mah mom to the infamous walmart where tbt parties happens (today its was normal)
and there was my little cousin (10-yrd-ald scrub of CoD) playing with me,so i told to him:Dont touch ranked and guess what:
HE FCKING TOUCHED IT.
I needed to disconnect the Wii U and lose my rank  (leaving me in C+ 76)
Srsly,when my cousin is with splatata without me,i have the risk of
-Going back to C- 0
-Lose all my money in Clothes,Shoes,Accessories and especially weapons i dont need


----------



## jiny

Jetix said:


> lelxD
> anyways,so
> in splatata i finally got rank b- (finally!),but,i needed to go with mah mom to the infamous walmart where tbt parties happens (today its was normal)
> and there was my little cousin (10-yrd-ald scrub of CoD) playing with me,so i told to him:Dont touch ranked and guess what:
> HE FCKING TOUCHED IT.
> I needed to disconnect the Wii U and lose my rank  (leaving me in C+ 76)
> Srsly,when my cousin is with splatata without me,i have the risk of
> -Going back to C- 0
> -Lose all my money in Clothes,Shoes,Accessories and especially weapons i dont need



gosh that's bad
I don't play splatoon though, what's all the hype about it


----------



## Jacob

KawaiiX3 said:


> gosh that's bad
> I don't play splatoon though, what's all the hype about it



Its a really charming game with beautiful graphics.
It has addicting game play and can appeal to all ages!


----------



## jiny

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its a really charming game with beautiful graphics.
> It has addicting game play and can appeal to all ages!



well uh
tbh you just splat things and see who has the most ink on whatever they have?? idk I've never watched splatoon videos or play it since I don't have a Wii U.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

KawaiiX3 said:


> gosh that's bad
> I don't play splatoon though, what's all the hype about it



IDK,its just addicting...like Weed and LSD
loljkxD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> Its a really charming game with beautiful graphics.
> It has addicting game play and can appeal to all ages!



Yeah,also u can rage all the way since ur team completely ignores the rainmaker/tower/paintzone and makes u lose ur rank! (im C+ 37 now ;---;


----------



## Alienfish

Jetix said:


> lelxD
> anyways,so
> in splatata i finally got rank b- (finally!),but,i needed to go with mah mom to the infamous walmart where tbt parties happens (today its was normal)
> and there was my little cousin (10-yrd-ald scrub of CoD) playing with me,so i told to him:Dont touch ranked and guess what:
> HE FCKING TOUCHED IT.
> I needed to disconnect the Wii U and lose my rank  (leaving me in C+ 76)
> Srsly,when my cousin is with splatata without me,i have the risk of
> -Going back to C- 0
> -Lose all my money in Clothes,Shoes,Accessories and especially weapons i dont need



Hint: never let your people touch your personal ranks unless you're in the same room. or at all if they are that scrubby.


----------



## UseYourName

Small children, bugs, wild animals, mornings, death,


----------



## ZekkoXCX

For some reason,my school wants everyone there just to make sum announcements and just walk like idiots through the whole school tomorrow,oh! and be there at fcking 7am -_-


----------



## iamnothyper

homosapiens?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

iamnothyper said:


> homosapiens?



I dislike a lot of those, too. 

I really dislike people who brag. Especially subtle bragging where they think people won't notice but they just have to throw the brag in there just because they can. No one cared before, but now I really care less. Quit bragging.


----------



## Llust

attention seekers, i've never had sympathy for those people tbh. i hate it when people say things like _'ewh my selfie is so ugly'_ right next to a selfie they posted, or they post a thread saying _'omg u all hate me dont u? : ( why do ya'll never reply to my posts? ugh i knew it'_ like my gosh, nobody cares ._. its not like i wouldnt have sympathy for someone who lost a sibling in an accident or something, but if you're saying crap like that over little things that arent even an issue, dont expect me to be like aww bbyy, i'll comfort you--no, your ignorance is already enough


----------



## Hamusuta

People who think they have the right to breathe _my_ oxygen.


----------



## Chiarasu

I hate people who love to start drama out of something small and insignificant and cause a huge fuss. Gossipers and people who can't mind their own business always get on my nerves. Sadly this happens at work. -.-


----------



## Rasha

I don't like to be treated like an old woman and to be criticized for my comments being amateur, they are not!
just because you're young doesn't mean I'm old, and I don't act like a teenager...well sometimes but it's on purpose

..might regret this


----------



## jiny

people who are rude to me


----------



## ZekkoXCX

KawaiiX3 said:


> people who are rude to me



are u sure u don't like too MLG? *Cough* Apollo *Cough* *cuts off*


----------



## Aestivate

Hamusuta said:


> People who think they have the right to breathe _my_ oxygen.



You're such a wonderful person

Horses, I despise them.


----------



## wassop

people who complain about everything and make everything about themselves


----------



## Gregriii

my life


----------



## ajpinky

People who can't type without abbreviating every single word. Like, is this even beyond a 1st world problem? Are you just that lazy to type a few more letters? Abbreviating some is ok though, just not all or most of them


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Gregriii said:


> my life



Why?


----------



## jiny

Jetix said:


> are u sure u don't like too MLG? *Cough* Apollo *Cough* *cuts off*



Lol yes I'm pretty sure I don't like MLG.


----------



## Aesthetic

English/British Nationalism
ketchup
5sos
About Ray
pretentious people
scorpios


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

my existence


----------



## mintellect

When I'm sitting in a corner drawing and people are coming up to me asking "What're you drawing?"
The stuff that I draw usually isn't personal or private, but I don't really want to show people For some reason.
Also, why do you think I'm sitting in this isolated corner? Because I want to be alone, drawing ALONE.
Plus, why do they care?


----------



## Gregriii

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> my existence



high five


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Gregriii said:


> high five



wooooo


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Panazel Maria likes to say ZEL a lot.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

FNAF EVERYWHERE


----------



## g u m m i

People that draw Anime and just Anime in general.
Sorry.


----------



## Ghost Soda

g u m m i said:


> People that draw Anime and just Anime in general.
> Sorry.
> 
> People that draw Anime



What, why would you dislike a person based on the style they draw in?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

"Gossip girl invited u to play Farmville/Candy Crush"
"Jerk sended u a poke"
"Gossip girl and Stupid Girl are having a conversation in ur photo"
"A stranger sended u a Friend request"
"Jerk put u in a photo,showing his photoshopped muscles"
"Idiot who never talked to u,sended a christmas shiat"
And thats why i hate facebook


----------



## Albuns

Jetix said:


> "Gossip girl invited u to play Farmville/Candy Crush"
> "Jerk sended u a poke"
> "Gossip girl and Stupid Girl are having a conversation in ur photo"
> "A stranger sended u a Friend request"
> "Jerk put u in a photo,showing his photoshopped muscles"
> "Idiot who never talked to u,sended a christmas shiat"
> And thats why i hate facebook



I used to use Facebook as my art outlet, now it became TBT Forums. xD


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Alby-Kun said:


> I used to use Facebook as my art outlet, now it became TBT Forums. xD



Trust me,FB will never care about art


----------



## Corrie

People who talk bad about others, especially when the things they are saying are all lies and they are only saying these things to make the other person look bad or to make other people hate them. 

I know a few adults (age 40+) who STILL do this. It was stupid in high school/middle school... why are you STILL doing it?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Corrie said:


> People who talk bad about others, especially when the things they are saying are all lies and they are only saying these things to make the other person look bad or to make other people hate them.
> 
> I know a few adults (age 40+) who STILL do this. It was stupid in high school/middle school... why are you STILL doing it?



*cough* every fcking girl in mah school *cough*


----------



## Albuns

Jetix said:


> Trust me,FB will never care about art



True, though the people I befriended did to a certain extent~
That was a few years back though.


----------



## Corrie

I also hate when people make fun of others for absolutely no reason. My sister constantly makes fun of my body, even though I see nothing wrong with it but hearing those comments still hurt, even though I know they shouldn't. 

Why can't people be nice to others?


----------



## biibii

tell ur sister to stick my middle finger up her a55


----------



## The Bell Eater

People keep trash talking about my habits though I stop doing those habits for a long time.


----------



## tobi!

Corrie said:


> I also hate when people make fun of others for absolutely no reason. My sister constantly makes fun of my body, even though I see nothing wrong with it but hearing those comments still hurt, even though I know they shouldn't.
> 
> Why can't people be nice to others?



Well, I call my friends stupid names for jokes. Although, I'm never serious about it and I don't say those things to strangers, family, or friends who ask me not to.


----------



## dr4gonite

Tomatoes


----------



## Feyre

me


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Corrie said:


> People who talk bad about others, especially when the things they are saying are all lies and they are only saying these things to make the other person look bad or to make other people hate them.
> 
> I know a few adults (age 40+) who STILL do this. It was stupid in high school/middle school... why are you STILL doing it?



Yes. You would  think adults would know better. It amazes me how childish and hurtful some adults can be.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

People who wont believe me or want to talk to someone else because I am young and have tattoos, like yo, yeah I look like a creepy witch whose lived in the woods since birth with an adorable baby face that makes me look 3 y/o, but I seriously know how to do my job, that's why I am in the position to fix everyone else's problems that works here, including my bosses(who makes lots of mistakes) and when it's just me here I AM the boss, so shove off. Don't go running to the managers because you know what, they will just come to me, I'll tell them the same and that's it. You get nowhere! And if I tell you something, then you glance down and see my tattoos and decide to not believe me, and then go over to someone WITHIN EARSHOT OF ME, and ask them the same question, and receive the same answer, doesn't that make you feel stupid? Like I seriously just told you that... and you can't just take my word for it... I know my **** don't think you know it better than me if you yourself aren't doing it.


----------



## bigger34

Sore throats and homophobes.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

I dislike losing, like really really dislike it. I also dislike wasps, dumb people, drinking and driving, overly pushy people and super negativity.


----------



## Joy

Corrie said:


> I also hate when people make fun of others for absolutely no reason. My sister constantly makes fun of my body, even though I see nothing wrong with it but hearing those comments still hurt, even though I know they shouldn't.
> 
> Why can't people be nice to others?



My sister does this too. She always has to make comments about my skin color. 

We are Nigerian and I'm a bit darker than the rest of my family. But she ALWAYS has to point it out like somethings wrong with me. 

Not to mention that my own family members does this to me too. It's hurtful and I've explained it and its like no one cares :\


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Joy said:


> My sister does this too. She always has to make comments about my skin color.
> 
> We are Nigerian and I'm a bit darker than the rest of my family. But she ALWAYS has to point it out like somethings wrong with me.
> 
> Not to mention that my own family members does this to me too. It's hurtful and I've explained it and its like no one cares :\



I actually get this all the time but opposite. My family all has lovely tans and olive skin tones and then you could probably lose me in a snow drift. Aside from my freckles and my tattoos I'm pale as ever. So a lot of times my parents will make a crack about my pale skin, or someone in the family has to point it out and I'm always like "yeah thanks for that because I didn't already notice". My dad even told me that if I went outside more I wouldn't have this issue... while I was standing outside...


----------



## Bjork

people who say gay or f***** in a hateful way

or people who aren't black that say the n word

like stop pls


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Ink puns


----------



## tui

rolling cigarettes

it's SO much cheaper than buying straights here but wow it's so hard to get the hang of and looks so easy when you watch others do it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When you're required to log in to read the news on some sites.
When you have to pay to read the news online.
When there are ads in paid apps or when there are no "no ads" option in apps.
When some ads hijack your browser and automatically open the app store (especially on freemium game where people waste millions of dollars per year to play).
When people threaten developers because of glitches on a free app (or threaten developers of any media in general).


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Ink puns



Are you squidding me?

Ink puns are inkredible!


----------



## Esphas

fun laughter and babies


----------



## piichinu

esphas


----------



## Nazgod

Mouth breathing. >_>

especially when eating. it's so gross. please invest in some nose unblockers or sniff some of those nose unblocking things.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Working retail.  I dislike it.  I could even say I hate it.  The stupid managers who tell you things like: if you don't come in on your days off, we might not schedule you as much and people won't think you're reliable.  People who are are well past the age of twenty, with three kids, who still act like their sixteen and love being the center of attention.  I hate working as hard as I possibly can, and getting little to nothing out of it.  Low amounts of money, tired limbs, that's all I get.  I hate that I have to work in retail because the job I had previously laid everyone off, and there's no non-retail jobs in my town that aren't pyramid schemes.  I hate that because I rarely drink, I'm an outcast, and for some reason I've got an invisible target on my head that says: hey, be rude to this person!  I'm so unhappy at my current job that I'm pulling my hair out and feeling just...terrible.  I got trained for a day, then thrown into a serving position, which I've never done before.  I had one bad night, but because of it I feel like I'm treated like EVERY night is my bad night.  I hate retail and I hate this job and I hate the people I work with and I'm so angry I can't even think strait.


----------



## tokkio

math : (


----------



## Alienfish

paranoid and overprotective parents aka. mine


----------



## kayleee

like 90% of the shows on TLC


----------



## Alienfish

kayleee said:


> like 90% of the shows on TLC



lol **** that channel still running but yeha i agree lol


----------



## Esphas

puppies kittens and cute things


----------



## Alienfish

Esphas said:


> cute things



oh dear don't look up the photos of me :]


----------



## Kess

people who don't put two and two together
people who are ridiculous for no reason and they get mad at you when you're not being too much with them/when you tell them to chill.


----------



## Llust

people who walk in heels to school and bring purses with them. its perfectly understandable if you're going out to the mall or something, but like..school, why? especially with the heels. its probably just because of the fact that feminism is something this irritates me in general, but i dont see any point in bringing those things. i've came across countless girls who have their purse strapped in by their backpack and it just looks stupid. i guess i understand if its for the purpose of carrying extra books, gym clothes, shoes, etc etc..but most the time they stuff it with makeup and useless products they dont even need to bring. like, you're doing all that just for looking 'fabulous' in school but for what other purpose? ._.


----------



## tui

Soushi said:


> people who walk in heels to school and bring purses with them. its perfectly understandable if you're going out to the mall or something, but like..school, why? especially with the heels. its probably just because of the fact that feminism is something this irritates me in general, but i dont see any point in bringing those things. i've came across countless girls who have their purse strapped in by their backpack and it just looks stupid. i guess i understand if its for the purpose of carrying extra books, gym clothes, shoes, etc etc..but most the time they stuff it with makeup and useless products they dont even need to bring. like, you're doing all that just for looking 'fabulous' in school but for what other purpose? ._.



wow I think you need to live and let live a little, I spent the last 5 years at a non-uniform school where people can dress how they want and unless you're the headmaster then it's not really your place to police that. They're happy, so leave them be, as you'll feel a lot better if you let don't let petty stuff annoy you such as other girls wearing what they like to wear.


----------



## Astro Cake

Soushi said:


> people who walk in heels to school and bring purses with them. its perfectly understandable if you're going out to the mall or something, but like..school, why? especially with the heels. its probably just because of the fact that feminism is something this irritates me in general, but i dont see any point in bringing those things. i've came across countless girls who have their purse strapped in by their backpack and it just looks stupid. i guess i understand if its for the purpose of carrying extra books, gym clothes, shoes, etc etc..but most the time they stuff it with makeup and useless products they dont even need to bring. like, you're doing all that just for looking 'fabulous' in school but for what other purpose? ._.



Purses are cute as hell and you can fit so many things in them. Plus you can use them as a weapon if needed. Purses are a gift from god.


----------



## tumut

Buzzfeed.


----------



## Esphas

people like piimisu


----------



## tumut

Also the word "Yas".  No one should use that word ever.


----------



## Llust

tui said:


> wow I think you need to live and let live a little, I spent the last 5 years at a non-uniform school where people can dress how they want and unless you're the headmaster then it's not really your place to police that. They're happy, so leave them be, as you'll feel a lot better if you let don't let petty stuff annoy you such as other girls wearing what they like to wear.



thats just my opinion :/ i never said there should be a law against it or anything


----------



## Ghost Soda

Soushi said:


> its probably just because of the fact that feminism is something this irritates me in general,



I don't understand this. Does equality irritate you?


----------



## Llust

Ghost Soda said:


> I don't understand this. Does equality irritate you?



no ._. i didnt know any other way to put it without sounding sexist, but a girls just annoy me despite being one myself and i have my reasons, i dont expect people to go along with the things i post either


----------



## Ghost Soda

Soushi said:


> no ._. i didnt know any other way to put it without sounding sexist, but a girls just annoy me despite being one myself and i have my reasons, i dont expect people to go along with the things i post either



Wow, no matter how you put that, you _are_ sexist. You're generalizing an entire gender. Do I even need to tell you that not all girls are the same? There's no reason for sweeping generalizations like this, especially when you're a girl yourself. Do you annoy yourself?


----------



## Llust

Ghost Soda said:


> Wow, no matter how you put that, you _are_ sexist. You're generalizing an entire gender. Do I even need to tell you that not all girls are the same? There's no reason for sweeping generalizations like this, especially when you're a girl yourself. Do you annoy yourself?



lol thats fine, i respect your opinion on me then--it doesnt affect how i live. if you went through the same things as i did involving women you'd get why im like this. i get that all girls are different, but as i said- i have my reasons for intentionally not getting involved with other girls. does it affect you? no, so i dont see why you're being so critical over my opinions


----------



## Ghost Soda

Soushi said:


> lol thats fine, i respect your opinion on me then--it doesnt affect how i live. if you went through the same things as i did involving women you'd get why im like this. i get that all girls are different, but as i said- i have my reasons for intentionally not getting involved with other girls. does it affect you? no, so i dont see why you're being so critical over my opinions



Yet it does affect me when you paint all girls as "annoying". I'm a girl, and I wouldn't appreciate people avoiding me because of it. And at the risk of sounding incredibly rude, maybe if you got to know different kinds of women, you wouldn't have such a negative opinion of them.


----------



## Llust

Ghost Soda said:


> Yet it does affect me when you paint all girls as "annoying". I'm a girl, and I wouldn't appreciate people avoiding me because of it. And at the risk of sounding incredibly rude, maybe if you got to know different kinds of women, you wouldn't have such a negative opinion of them.



thats your problem then, i dont need advice on how to live, and are you blind to the fact that i've already mentioned that i have my personal reasons? in other words, because of the fact that you dont know the things i've dealt with involving girls, you shouldnt trying to be changing how i see them especially if i barely know you. im not explaining my reasons because it's pretty obvious that you're just going to through another sh-t storm for the sake of defending women


----------



## Esphas

people can dislike dogs because of bad experiences with them but no one has a problem with that. soushi is entitled to her opinion. im pretty sure she knows not all girls all the same. but that argument only applies if she knew and hated every girl as an individual, and not girls in general. there is a difference. even if i dont agree with her opinion she is fully entitled to it if she has her reasons


----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


> people can dislike dogs because of bad experiences with them but no one has a problem with that. soushi is entitled to her opinion. im pretty sure she knows not all girls all the same. but that argument only applies if she knew and hated every girl as an individual, and not girls in general. there is a difference. even if i dont agree with her opinion she is fully entitled to it if she has her reasons



i disagree go back to the kitchen


----------



## Esphas

piimisu said:


> i disagree go back to the kitchen


only if u GET OUT OF MINE

my unpopular opinion is that piimisu is cute


----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


> only if u GET OUT OF MINE
> 
> my unpopular opinion is that piimisu is cute



i get that ure trying to insult me but you just called me cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

also wrong thread


----------



## Esphas

piimisu said:


> i get that ure trying to insult me but you just called me cute
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also wrong thread



the thing i dislike a lot is PIIMISU AND YEAH I SEE THAT NOW


----------



## Pokemanz

piimisu said:


> i disagree go back to the kitchen



Implying that men can be just as useful in the kitchen as women is a really great thing to say.


----------



## ams

Soushi said:


> people who walk in heels to school and bring purses with them. its perfectly understandable if you're going out to the mall or something, but like..school, why? especially with the heels. its probably just because of the fact that feminism is something this irritates me in general, but i dont see any point in bringing those things. i've came across countless girls who have their purse strapped in by their backpack and it just looks stupid. i guess i understand if its for the purpose of carrying extra books, gym clothes, shoes, etc etc..but most the time they stuff it with makeup and useless products they dont even need to bring. like, you're doing all that just for looking 'fabulous' in school but for what other purpose? ._.



I agree about the shoes especially in middle/high school. When I started university there were a bunch of girls that dressed in full Kardashian makeup and wore heels everyday and it was super annoying to hear them clicking down the halls. Not surprisingly they were not there in second year. It's hard to balance hours of hair and makeup everyday with a productive life.


----------



## tui

Soushi said:


> thats your problem then, i dont need advice on how to live, and are you blind to the fact that i've already mentioned that i have my personal reasons? in other words, because of the fact that you dont know the things i've dealt with involving girls, you shouldnt trying to be changing how i see them especially if i barely know you. im not explaining my reasons because it's pretty obvious that you're just going to through another sh-t storm for the sake of defending women



i'm hardly surprised that you've had to deal with girls giving that you have a problem with what they wear on their feet and what they bring to school. i've seen you before in another thread say that girls who kiss their boyfriends in class will grow up to be prostitutes, do you have any idea how petty and immature that sounds?

an intolerance to an entire gender to the point where you get upset and try and police _what they wear on their feet_ is not going to get you far atall in life, cause it sounds like petty jealousy from a 12 year old. yes you have your personal reasons but they've got to be pretty farfetched for you to have such a huge problem and bring it up every other post on a forum, i honestly think you need to get over yourself and move on in life and not get hung up on the little things other people do.


----------



## Alienfish

Lol you guys are acting like children.

Anyways, I don't like a lot of things right now... ****ing personal issues that my parents refuse to acknowledge because they are a-holes


----------



## Alienfish

lag


----------



## crystalchild

peanuts and licorice. ticking clocks.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone who claims to be #1 at a game and even gives themselves the title of it. Not just because it's cocky, but seriously play other games.


----------



## Acruoxil

When okaimii doesn't talk to me.


----------



## riummi

Dilute


----------



## Albuns

Today.


----------



## Acruoxil

Riummi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Today.



What's wrong :c


----------



## Albuns

Dilute said:


> Riummi
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong :c



It's my birthday today.


----------



## Acruoxil

Alby-Kun said:


> It's my birthday today.



DUDE HAPPY BIRTHDAY I DIDNT KNOW WHAT ARE YOU DOING TODAYY


----------



## Albuns

Dilute said:


> DUDE HAPPY BIRTHDAY I DIDNT KNOW WHAT ARE YOU DOING TODAYY



No such thing as a happy birthday in my life~
But thankies anyways.


----------



## Acruoxil

Alby-Kun said:


> No such thing as a happy birthday in my life~
> But thankies anyways.



Why is that ;-; wanna talk about it?

My PM box is always open :')


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Fighting. It's bad for forum discussions. I remember my US/UK discussion got ruined by fighting.


----------



## okaimii

Dilute said:


> When okaimii doesn't talk to me.



but i do talk to you, hun. :c


----------



## rubyy

people who bring themselves down so much it becomes into an attention seeking mess


----------



## mintellect

The fact that school starts tomorrow.


----------



## ams

The amount of studying I need to do to pass my first exam on Friday.


----------



## bigger34

People who PDA, or have a cringy public relationship.


----------



## aericell

when i'm sitting at a table and the person in front of me stretches their legs so far it invade my space (i keep my feet under my seat so there's no reason i should be getting kicked), when we sit 2 to a table and the person next to me crosses the imaginary line in the middle, when people grip the back of my chair (why do you do that), when people rest their feet on the legs of my chair or kick it, when people poke my sides or try to tickle me. i don't like being touched


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Not a lot. I love my life and days and myself and my family, and my boyfriend. Maybe just a vending machine in shape of a human?


----------



## Juurii

openly perverted people
I feel so dirty just getting anywhere near gaia
or cringey people, even after you've tried to help them stop it they just keep on
*shudders*


----------



## mintellect

The fact that Vanilla vs Chocolate Splatfest is not possible do to not being able to have brown ink, since it would look like diarrhea.
Although now that I think of it, a pastely brown might not look as bad.
And the Milk tea color for the Japan Splatfest would be nice for Vanilla.


----------



## Minene

when i'm walking and the people in front of me stop or stand there


----------



## Zandy

I hate when groups of people clog up the halls at university @_@.


----------



## mitzelflx

I could write a book on things i dislike but for now I'll just say people who shout/yell or scream alot.


----------



## aetherene

My parents not respecting me and treating me like a child even though I am almost 24.

People who overshare because they like the pity parties. There are some things that you should not tell people and you should never keep repeating them because you want attention.

And finally, I hate fake people. Even moreso when I can see right through their crap.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

vegetables
organized religion
most of my family
general stupidity


----------



## Alolan_Apples

When something is against the rules, but it's not listed in the rules. Seriously, you can't be moderating people for doing something not stated explicitly. If you were reading what's legal and illegal, all laws are explicitly stated, and not hidden. If it's against the rules, then shouldn't it be listed in the site rules and not hidden?

An example of this was on TV.com where you can get a warning for quoting others for posting off-topic, but they never had that in the TOS.


----------



## Keitara

situations when there is no "next episode" button ;-;


----------



## Albuns

Keitara said:


> situations when there is no "next episode" button ;-;



Every time I'm in this situation, my face just wrinkles up in dismay.


----------



## boujee

When my winged eyeliner looks uneven, like one wing is bigger or longer than the other. 
I also hate gel eyeliner, it dries up too fast or it f ucks up my brush(it just becomes hard)
I hate when people eat my food from the refrigerator or when my family orders large proportions of food and I'm not included for some reason or no one tells me, like "hey emerald we got pizza, you want some?"
I hate when my aunt(adoptive mom) tries to be funny by being rude or when my cousin is all flip-floppity

This list can go on forever and nearly everyone is about why I hate my family


----------



## Joy

Gamzee said:


> When my winged eyeliner looks uneven, like one wing is bigger or longer than the other.
> I also hate gel eyeliner, it dries up too fast or it f ucks up my brush(it just becomes hard)
> I hate when people eat my food from the refrigerator or when my family orders large proportions of food and I'm not included for some reason or no one tells me, like "hey emerald we got pizza, you want some?"
> I hate when my aunt(adoptive mom) tries to be funny by being rude or when my cousin is all flip-floppity
> 
> This list can go on forever and nearly everyone is about why I hate my family



Winged eyeliner is the bane of my existence. 

Even Michelle Phan can't help me get it on fleek :l


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Girls who think they're so much better than other girls because they "enjoy watching sports". This girl on Twitter literally called herself a blessing because she'll watch sports all day with a guy. Like get the hell over yourself. That's just as bad as those girls who think they're hot **** for playing Call of Duty.


----------



## Joy

People who stay on their phones during an outing with friends. We all came out to be together and you're there on instagram...Seriously?!


----------



## HungryForCereal

people with no slightest sense of fashion.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Joy said:


> People who stay on their phones during an outing with friends. We all came out to be together and you're there on instagram...Seriously?!



Yes. This is a huge pet peeve of mine. I often notice families going out to eat. They are all on thier phones and they don't seem to be talking to eachother. I once noticed these two girls having lunch. One stayed on her cell phone the entire time. If she wasn't texting, she was talking with someone. She completely ignored the girl she was having lunch with. The other girl looked a bit uncomfortable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> people with no slightest sense of fashion.



Lol. I had this nieghbor that had a passion for fashion. Everytime I saw her, she would talk about her clothes. If she wasn't bragging about her clothing, she was making fun of mine. I just laughed it off. Nice gal, but I just have more important things to think about, and I go for comfort over style.


----------



## HungryForCereal

^
ahaha im always the most fashionable one among my friends and i sometimes tend to overdress as well O.O there was once an event i had to attend and the dress code was smart casual and i dressed like im going to a wedding. fancy clothes and all these..god. i hope everyone forgot about it already.


----------



## meelz_xo

People who eat loudly, celery, people who don't respect their elders.


----------



## piichinu

baby boomers


----------



## TheGreatBrain

meelz_xo said:


> People who eat loudly, celery, people who don't respect their elders.



Yes. Respect your elders. I agree with that soooo much.


----------



## piichinu

not gonna respect someone just because theyve been alive longer tbh


----------



## hemming1996

People that assume I know them because they went to the same school as me. There was a girl that was in my class in Primary and went to the same secondary school so whenever she sees me she shouts my name and it's so embarrassing (I also hate her but I feel bad ignoring her)


----------



## tumut

meelz_xo said:


> people who don't respect their elders.


People who think that just because someone is older they are entitled respect. Donald Trump is older than me and I definitely don't respect him.


----------



## Brad

People who smell bad. I'm not joking. Just shower everyday and wear clean clothes; it isn't hard at all, and people might actually talk to you.

People who dislike sports for no reason other than, "dude sports suck."

People who get offended too easily. Face it, everything can, will and _*should*_ be made fun of. Just because you dislike it, doesn't mean I'm not going to make the joke.


----------



## Vida

Biphobia
Homophobia
Sexism
Racism
People who hate feminists because they falsely believe feminists discriminate against men
Discrimination in general


----------



## jiny

People who start speaking Spanish but then it turns into English (very often in Texas)

COME ON PEOPLE MAKE UP YOUR MIND!
WHAT LANGUAGE ARE YOU GOING TO SPEAK?


----------



## mintellect

cookiecrisps said:


> People who start speaking Spanish but then it turns into English (very often in Texas)
> 
> COME ON PEOPLE MAKE UP YOUR MIND!
> WHAT LANGUAGE ARE YOU GOING TO SPEAK?



Hola buenos dias! Me llamo Diana and I like cake!

(I hope I spelt those Spanish words right)


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Hola buenos dias! Me llamo Diana and I like cake!
> 
> (I hope I spelt those Spanish words right)



lol yes you did c:
why did you do that?!
haha let me show an example:

"Hey, so what were you doing today after school? Quieres y a tu casa?"
(idk if i said/spelt it right, im not good at espanol)


----------



## mintellect

When there's two really awesome school clubs you want to join but you can only pick one...

Really, Fantasy and Animation or Drama Club?


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShinyYoshi said:


> Girls who think they're so much better than other girls because they "enjoy watching sports". This girl on Twitter literally called herself a blessing because she'll watch sports all day with a guy. Like get the hell over yourself. That's just as bad as those girls who think they're hot **** for playing Call of Duty.



omg,i wish i could marry u,FINALLY,A GIRL WHO HATE THAT
Seriously,about that,there's 3 types of girls about this:
-The Gamer* girl (*That b!tch who just licks 360 controllers)
-The ones who absolute think the 1st type is so awesome and hot
-The one who hate it (species in extinction!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> People who smell bad. I'm not joking. Just shower everyday and wear clean clothes; it isn't hard at all, and people might actually talk to you.
> 
> People who dislike sports for no reason other than, "dude sports suck."
> 
> People who get offended too easily. Face it, everything can, will and _*should*_ be made fun of. Just because you dislike it, doesn't mean I'm not going to make the joke.



Omg,in school,there's this guy who sits in front of me,it smell as:
-Marihuana smell from 2 days in a bed
-Hasnt taked a shower since 10 years ago
-Sh!t (This one is the more common smell he has)
-Latex of 2010


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> omg,i wish i could marry u,FINALLY,A GIRL WHO HATE THAT
> Seriously,about that,there's 3 types of girls about this:
> -The Gamer* girl (*That b!tch who just licks 360 controllers)
> -The ones who absolute think the 1st type is so awesome and hot
> -The one who hate it (species in extinction!)



I do not want to know any girls that think they're cool  because they play Call of Duty. 

There's to many kids that play COD when they're like nine to look cool, and then us teens and adults are just playing E10+ Sploon over here like...


----------



## TheGreatBrain

piichinu said:


> not gonna respect someone just because theyve been alive longer tbh



Hmm. Google "why should I respect my elders? " Maybe you'll see things differently and learn something. ( Or maybe not ?)


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Omg,in school,there's this guy who sits in front of me,it smell as:
> -Marihuana smell from 2 days in a bed
> -Hasnt taked a shower since 10 years ago
> -Sh!t (This one is the more common smell he has)
> -Latex of 2010



Oh God, I hope I don't smell THAT bad...


----------



## Javocado

did i already say feet? 
man do i hate feet


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh God, I hope I don't smell THAT bad...



and i need to deal with that smell,8,Facking,hours

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> did i already say feet?
> man do i hate feet



u hate ur feet?


----------



## Katattacc

-People who don't use their blinker
-People who pick their dog **** up in a plastic bag, but then leave it on the sidewalk anyways
-people who walk slowly in front of you and wont let you pass, even when you make it apparent that you are trying to get by them
-people who play their terrible music loudly in a crowded public area
-people who blow their e-cig or regular cig smoke in my face
-people I don't know (especially men) who try to talk to me on the bus
-people I don't know who try to touch me (ESPECIALLY men)
       ~there's a few for you guys


----------



## Alienfish

Katattacc said:


> -People who don't use their blinker
> -people who walk slowly in front of you and wont let you pass, even when you make it apparent that you are trying to get by them
> -people who play their terrible music loudly in a crowded public area



Yes, I wonder how they got their license, or you don't need to know the use of blinkers lol :/

For slow people I p much just walk past them in some way.. their own fault.

And yeah especially on the train like.. sometimes I'm tempted to shut off their ****ing rap/hipsop stuff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

-Courtney from Total Drama Series
-Anything Courtney did in TDI, TDA, or TDWT
-Anyone like her in other media (such as Bebe Stevens from South Park)
-The fact that Harry Potter is more popular than Star Wars (just look at the top tens site. You can see Harry Potter rank above Star Wars).
-People who claim that are superior (either that they literally are more superior (bragging), or are actually inferior (jealousy))
-Opinion wars

You are free to talk to me about any of this if you want.


----------



## Jill

Onions. 
Political Extremists. 
homophobes. 
ANYONE who seeks to lessen the freedom of others. 
People who think my life is their business. 
"if you want to know my opinion...." Did I ask?

I hate a lot of things. :c


----------



## Alienfish

People who think they can call you anytime just because they don't think you jav a life.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Guy:ARE U OKAY?!,ARE U OKAY?!,ARE U FUKING OKAY?!
Me:*** NO,IM NOT,I JUST WANNA CRY
Guymg,calm down,jeez,ur so annoying -_-
*sigh*


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I really dislike a lot of noise. Sometimes,  I just need some piece and quiet. That's when the dogs start barking in the house, my husband has the t.v. blaring, and my lovely daughter is making loud unessessary noises. I go in my room and the cat is meowing as loud and annoyingly as he possibly can. I go to the store ( to get away) and someones child is having a huge trantrum.


----------



## Aesthetic

tfw a popcorn kernel gets stuck somewhere in the back of your throat
yuck


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Guy:ARE U OKAY?!,ARE U OKAY?!,ARE U FUKING OKAY?!
> Me:*** NO,IM NOT,I JUST WANNA CRY
> Guymg,calm down,jeez,ur so annoying -_-
> *sigh*









And no, I don't have to talk to someone about how I feel if I don't want to, and it's perfectly healthy to keep it bottled up.


----------



## [wanderlust]

guys who always ask 'netflix and chill?'


----------



## brownboy102

Having to try and keep my eyes open.


----------



## Alienfish

[wanderlust] said:


> guys who always ask 'netflix and chill?'



god.. ech how about wacthing actual tv or going to the movies instead >>


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

The Black Butler fanbase. The majority of them are the weebiest of all weeaboos.

I probably just offended 17,000 people. Time to change my IP.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

2 words:
Club Penguin


----------



## kenna

UGH I hate when people whistle along to songs. It bothers me so much I have no idea why.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

kenna said:


> UGH I hate when people whistle along to songs. It bothers me so much I have no idea why.



Lol. I would drive you crazy. I think my daughter hates it when I do it, too.


----------



## RiceBunny

*I really dislike crowds and rude people, and by rude I don't mean the lack of doing something, I mean the very action of being rude.*


----------



## sinistermark

I just hate elevators..


----------



## Bon Bonne

many other things, people have already named.
organized religion and people that are too easily offended are p near the top
but being kept waiting is number one for me.
I can't stand it. I cannot. please. if you're doing something for me, keep me updated. if we're planning on doing something that day, please, let me know if you're being delayed. don't leave me here not knowing...


----------



## jiny

Me: "Can I go to the bathroom?"
Teacher: "I don't know, _can_ you?"
Me: .... "_May_ I go to the bathroom?"
Teacher: "Sure."

I dislike so much


----------



## AnonymousFish

My sister/brother thinking they can lie to my parents and get away with it. they're the worst liars and they sincerely think that they can get away with everything! they have no respect for my parents...they're both spoiled brats and they think my parents owe them everything. Drives me CRAZY. >.< 
I hate how my siblings treat my parents.


----------



## pastellrain

donald trump


----------



## mintellect

cookiecrisps said:


> Me: "Can I go to the bathroom?"
> Teacher: "I don't know, _can_ you?"
> Me: .... "_May_ I go to the bathroom?"
> Teacher: "Sure."
> 
> I dislike so much



Oh my God, we had to do this in like 3rd grade. And we could never say "yeah," uh-huh," or anything like that to the teacher except "yes."
Also in first grade my teacher scolded us if we yawned in class. Ever think it's not because the class is boring (although it was), maybe it's because getting up at 6am makes us tired af?


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh my God, we had to do this in like 3rd grade. And we could never say "yeah," uh-huh," or anything like that to the teacher except "yes."
> Also in first grade my teacher scolded us if we yawned in class. Ever think it's not because the class is boring (although it was), maybe it's because getting up at 6am makes us tired af?



I know right!??? I fall asleep while I'm putting on my uniform lmfao
My science substitute teacher is so boring! She's young but she yells every 10 seconds, and put us into groups for like a day, then put us back how we were. I'm like THEN WHY MOVE US!


----------



## Llust

people who never do their own work. this hasent been happening until recently, but in my history class, im surrounded by people who depend on just copying other people's notes and such to keep up their grades. i try being a nice person despite the fact that they irritate me so much, but today i was ready to throw someone off a cliff. we were working on something so simple that im pretty sure a kid could do it ._. it was nothing more than highlighting and annotating a ten page article, which is really basic compared to what we usually do. every three minutes or so while im in the middle of working, this girl next to me kept asking to take my article just to copy down whatever i wrote and highlighted. a majority of the time she didnt even ask and whenever i did get it pack, it would be on some random page so i'd have to flip back and find where i left off


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh my God, we had to do this in like 3rd grade. And we could never say "yeah," uh-huh," or anything like that to the teacher except "yes."
> Also in first grade my teacher scolded us if we yawned in class. Ever think it's not because the class is boring (although it was), maybe it's because getting up at 6am makes us tired af?



Your teacher would have a huge problem with me. I yawn all the time and theres no stopping them.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I very much dislike people who only speak their mind outside of the presence of anybody involved with what they're saying.

If you say something, own up to it.


----------



## milkday

I really hate people who disrespect transgender people. If you ever call them girlboys or shehes in my presence, I will never as long as I live talk to you again


----------



## jiny

mimihime said:


> people who never do their own work. this hasent been happening until recently, but in my history class, im surrounded by people who depend on just copying other people's notes and such to keep up their grades. i try being a nice person despite the fact that they irritate me so much, but today i was ready to throw someone off a cliff. we were working on something so simple that im pretty sure a kid could do it ._. it was nothing more than highlighting and annotating a ten page article, which is really basic compared to what we usually do. every three minutes or so while im in the middle of working, this girl next to me kept asking to take my article just to copy down whatever i wrote and highlighted. a majority of the time she didnt even ask and whenever i did get it pack, it would be on some random page so i'd have to flip back and find where i left off



ugh this was my fifth grade year. my friends would always get my papers and copy my answers when i wasn't looking or out of the classroom. i would come back to find my papers folded and i look at them. they all share a awkward glance at me. I'm like you're the ones copying me, so why?


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Not real fond of people


----------



## pastellrain

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I really hate people who disrespect transgender people. If you ever call them girlboys or shehes in my presence, I will never as long as I live talk to you again



This, along with racism and sexism and homophobia


----------



## Jill

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Not real fond of people



right to the point. I like it. xD


----------



## Alienfish

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I really hate people who disrespect transgender people. If you ever call them girlboys or shehes in my presence, I will never as long as I live talk to you again



oh god this >_> jfc show some respect and stop joking around

also

my parents


----------



## Squidward

I dislike grapes a lot.


----------



## Bwazey

Brad said:


> People who smell bad. I'm not joking. Just shower everyday and wear clean clothes; it isn't hard at all, and people might actually talk to you.
> 
> People who dislike sports for no reason other than, "dude sports suck."
> 
> People who get offended too easily. Face it, everything can, will and _*should*_ be made fun of. Just because you dislike it, doesn't mean I'm not going to make the joke.



I understand hating people who don't smell the best. HOWEVER some kids actually can't take a shower, due to poverty. And can't wake up everyday with a fresh pair of clothes. Never just jump to such hateful conclusions before knowing their story.


----------



## Alienfish

Also you shouldn't take showers too often, it dries your skin a lot. And there is a nice difference between keeping neat and tidy and do it overly much which is not nice either like those who smells strong soap 24*7

As for sports, there are very few I actually like to watch... Swimming, ski jumping and (high) diving. I find a lot of them boring that's it.


----------



## GalacticGhost

- Any sort of discrimination. Like, seriously. It's pathetic.
- Some of the haters of things irritate me. No, not all OCs are Sonic recolours. Not all fans of the thing you hate are what you say they are. And yes, I understand that you hate it, that's your opinion and I respect that. But it's not okay to call it 'gay', 'autistic' or 'cancerous'.


Spoiler: Seeing this everywhere







- Kids who think Miiverse is a dating site.
- Vine memes.
- Tier lists. In Smash, playing as someone who's top tier alone won't make you good at it. You gotta have skill. And you shouldn't judge villagers on how high they are on the tier list.
- Anyone who thinks that Nintendo's for kids. Yeah, suuuuure. What happened in Mother 3's ending is definitely kid-friendly. (Not gonna say what exactly happens because spoilers)
- Anyone who tries to shove their ideas/beliefs etc. down your throat and expect you to change your beliefs/ideas to be the same as theirs. I have a choice. You can't make me follow a certain religion, be a vegetarian, be a fan of something etc.
- Any kind of abuse.
- Diseases.
- Poverty.
- Wasps.

That's all I can think of. I can hear the NOPE train coming. It's next destination's going to be NOPEville. I need to go now, so I don't miss that train.


----------



## pastellrain

I still dislike people who hate children.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatRandomMayor said:


> The Black Butler fanbase. The majority of them are the weebiest of all weeaboos.
> 
> I probably just offended 17,000 people. Time to change my IP.



The biggest problem I have with them is that they're shipping a child in a sexual relationship with an adult (Ciel and Sebastian)

Disgusting


----------



## TheGreatBrain

A group of people that are rude to you, but when they don't have their sidekicks with them, they treat you nice. Then as soon as you see them with their friends, they're right back to being rude again.


----------



## mintellect

Adults that expect you to behave better just because you're older, or you've been there longer.
I'm not an oldest child, but I've been going to an aftercare after school for about 8 years, which also has a nursery and pre-k class. 
I go there with other kids my age afrer school, and sometimes we talk too loud or decide to sit on the table or something in front of the younger kids because we're bored. Then the adults scold us, saying we're older and we have to be the role models, and if we do something the little kids will think it's okay, bla bla bla. To be honest, although they're three, I'm pretty sure they're smart enough to know sitting on a table is not okay when you're three.
Second, the tables are super low to the ground because they're made for the younger kids. If I sit on the table, I'm not going to fall and die.
Sitting on a table is probably not a good example, but you get my point.


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Adults that expect you to behave better just because you're older, or you've been there longer.
> I'm not an oldest child, but I've been going to an aftercare after school for about 8 years, which also has a nursery and pre-k class.
> I go there with other kids my age afrer school, and sometimes we talk too loud or decide to sit on the table or something in front of the younger kids because we're bored. Then the adults scold us, saying we're older and we have to be the role models, and if we do something the little kids will think it's okay, bla bla bla. To be honest, although they're three, I'm pretty sure they're smart enough to know sitting on a table is not okay when you're three.
> Second, the tables are super low to the ground because they're made for the younger kids. If I sit on the table, I'm not going to fall and die.
> Sitting on a table is probably not a good example, but you get my point.



Ugh this!!! I hate this


----------



## mintellect

Mint gum.
I tried it yesterday and my mouth was burning from the extreme mintiness.
No thank you,


----------



## Twisterheart

I hate when people come to me for advice, and then they get angry with me because I don't tell them what they want to hear.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I love Marie Calandars Chicken Pot pies, but I really dislike the chicken in them. I pick them out and feed them to the dogs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Adults that expect you to behave better just because you're older, or you've been there longer.
> I'm not an oldest child, but I've been going to an aftercare after school for about 8 years, which also has a nursery and pre-k class.
> I go there with other kids my age afrer school, and sometimes we talk too loud or decide to sit on the table or something in front of the younger kids because we're bored. Then the adults scold us, saying we're older and we have to be the role models, and if we do something the little kids will think it's okay, bla bla bla. To be honest, although they're three, I'm pretty sure they're smart enough to know sitting on a table is not okay when you're three.
> Second, the tables are super low to the ground because they're made for the younger kids. If I sit on the table, I'm not going to fall and die.
> Sitting on a table is probably not a good example, but you get my point.



I'm not trying to lecture you, I promise, but kids really do copy everything. Heres a funny story. One of my daycare kids was singing that  " I'm gonna funk you up song", and all the other kids ( most of them 2 to 3 years old ) started singing it. Of course, the word funk was pronounced incorrectly. I had to tell the poor kid to not sing that song at my house. He didn't understand why, and there was no way I could tell him. I was so scared that the younger kids would sing it at home.LOL.

I could tell stories all day about the funny things ( and not so funny) that these kids would copy, but that would be very boring.


----------



## Alienfish

When people assume I like modern music with an old-school sound and the likes. Yes I like Amy Winehouse and very few other acts but it gets really annoying when someone listens to like, folk rock or some oldies rock sounding thing and are all like YOUD LIKE THIS JAV A BLAST

no.


----------



## milkday

pastellrain said:


> I still dislike people who hate children.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I have with them is that they're shipping a child in a sexual relationship with an adult (Ciel and Sebastian)
> 
> Disgusting



I like Black Butler but the Ciel and Sebastian thing makes me feel queasy. Sebastian and Grell? Sure, they're grown ups. Elizabeth and Ciel? That's coo, they're both kids. But seriously? Ugh


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I like Black Butler but the Ciel and Sebastian thing makes me feel queasy. Sebastian and Grell? Sure, they're grown ups. Elizabeth and Ciel? That's coo, they're both kids. But seriously? Ugh



Yeah i dont really like that either its just like Jim and Clawd forgot Jims name lol but Clawd was an ass in the end honestly he killed Jim. When I saw that I was like WTF! I thought in the contract it states that they must protect them from any danger until their contract is fulfilled.?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I like Black Butler but the Ciel and Sebastian thing makes me feel queasy. Sebastian and Grell? Sure, they're grown ups. Elizabeth and Ciel? That's coo, they're both kids. But seriously? Ugh



Yeah i dont really like that either its just like Jim and Clawd forgot Jims name lol but Clawd was an ass in the end honestly he killed Jim. When I saw that I was like WTF! I thought in the contract it states that they must protect them from any danger until their contract is fulfilled.?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

the vast majority of my family
my years in middle and high school
hypocrites
bureaucrats


----------



## pastellrain

I hate pickles to the extent where I become literally nauseated when I think about their flavor.


----------



## Stalfos

Yukari Yakumo said:


> the vast majority of my family
> my years in middle and high school
> hypocrites
> bureaucrats



I can't really speak for 1 and 2, obviously, but I'm totally with you on 3 and 4.


----------



## Alienfish

Yukari Yakumo said:


> the vast majority of my family
> my years in middle and high school
> hypocrites
> bureaucrats



all four.. yes so much

also badly made freemium games


----------



## Albuns

I hate people who consistently smile like a maniac and be happy as if they were born that way. It just hurts my soul to imagine what the heck goes on inside their minds. e_e


----------



## mintellect

I dislike it when I get yelled at and humiliated for doing nothing but asking why we are restricted from doing a perfectly safe activity.
I mean, we're almost TEENAGERS, and you aren't letting us go on a SLIDE.
And I don't mean like a water slide or anything. The kind you see at just regular PARKS.
So do I not have the right to say "What, why?" And I get yelled at for ARGUING. The hell?


----------



## Albuns

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I dislike it when I get yelled at and humiliated for doing nothing but asking why we are restricted from doing a perfectly safe activity.
> I mean, we're almost TEENAGERS, and you aren't letting us go on a SLIDE.
> And I don't mean like a water slide or anything. The kind you see at just regular PARKS.
> So do I not have the right to say "What, why?" And I get yelled at for ARGUING. The hell?



Your parents told you that didn't you?
Mine won't even let me go down to the creek behind the playground near where I live in Winter. The water is gonna be all frozen and the rocks are snow covered, why won't you let me see beautiful things?!


----------



## mintellect

No, it wasn't my parents. It was one of the teachers at the aftercare I go to.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My mom, believe it or not, is very nice.


----------



## Albuns

Magic Marshmallow said:


> No, it wasn't my parents. It was one of the teachers at the aftercare I go to.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My mom, believe it or not, is very nice.



Lucky, mine always finds something to complain about at home. :c


----------



## mintellect

She does complain about how messy the house is occasionally and about her pain, but she doesn't make me do too many chores like most mothers.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> She does complain about how messy the house is occasionally and about her pain, but she doesn't make me do too many chores like most mothers.



Did someone say:
MOMS!?
Anyways, "You're too slow to search something >:v" Then just search it by yourself


----------



## Llust

ppl who typ3 lyke dis are really annoying imo


----------



## Contessa

Spiders, bugs, obnoxious people, the guy who sits next to me in art, the girl who sits next to me in art


----------



## Kuroh

Working on college homework for hours every day...


----------



## ZekkoXCX

mimihime said:


> ppl who typ3 lyke dis are really annoying imo



omg,i was like that in my july posts,like:
Lel xdddd,also i r3ally lieked dat movie


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> omg,i was like that in my july posts,like:
> Lel xdddd,also i r3ally lieked dat movie



You don't still type like that?
Its usually annoying but for some reason when you type like that it's...not. Idk.

Also... Did you dump Applecracker and start dating Shadow?!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> You don't still type like that?
> Its usually annoying but for some reason when you type like that it's...not. Idk.
> 
> Also... Did you dump Applecracker and start dating Shadow?!



Nope this is a comparison betweem now and july posts
July:
Ayyy how ar u m8!?
Now:
Hello! How are you?
July:
XDDDDDDDDD i also liek teh (insert something here) bcuz it soo awsum
Now:
Lel,i also like the (item here) becuase its so awesome!
And maybe i started dating the black hedgehog (-3-)


----------



## Alienfish

yes lazy moms are annoying ._.'


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I really dislike a few of my coworkers. One in particular is just aweful. I ask her how her day was and she rolls her eyes at me.  I say good morning and she rolls her eyes at me. I mention how busy we were and she rolls her eyes at me. I smile at her when I pass by her and she rolls hers eyes at me. I asked for her help getting a hospital bed to stop beeping, then politely thanked her and she rolls her eyes at me. It's just so rude. She won't even speak to me on the elevator and the silence is very awkward. I'm done being nice. I think I'll roll my eyes at her and see how she likes it. ( kidding, I'm not an eye roller, I'll just stop talking to her). I swear these coworkers are gonna turn me into a b**ch, and that's not the kind of person I want to be.


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> Nope this is a comparison betweem now and july posts
> July:
> Ayyy how ar u m8!?
> Now:
> Hello! How are you?
> July:
> XDDDDDDDDD i also liek teh (insert something here) bcuz it soo awsum
> Now:
> Lel,i also like the (item here) becuase its so awesome!
> And maybe i started dating the black hedgehog (-3-)



U wur talkin liek dis during August too, I think.
I'm going to have to get used to thins change, Jetix talking like an everyday forum person...

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> I really dislike a few of my coworkers. One in particular is just aweful. I ask her how her day was and she rolls her eyes at me.  I say good morning and she rolls her eyes at me. I mention how busy we were and she rolls her eyes at me. I smile at her when I pass by her and she rolls hers eyes at me. I asked for her help getting a hospital bed to stop beeping, then politely thanked her and she rolls her eyes at me. It's just so rude. She won't even speak to me on the elevator and the silence is very awkward. I'm done being nice. I think I'll roll my eyes at her and see how she likes it. ( kidding, I'm not an eye roller, I'll just stop talking to her). I swear these coworkers are gonna turn me into a b**ch, and that's not the kind of person I want to be.



Oh wow. My mom tells me a lot of her coworkers are like that too, but they don't roll their eyes, they just ignore her.
Every job she's had, everyone's so rude.


----------



## RLinksoul

The worst job in the world? PAINTING.

Good lord I loathe having to paint even small apartments. It takes forever just to do one room unless you have like... five people helping. A lot of the lower quality houses I've lived in are very lumpy in the edges between the walls and ceiling, making it a nightmare to try to paint one without touching the other.

It's specially bad when you have to paint a room that has stuff in it, or carpet that can get stained. Sometimes there's so much paint related stuff around the floor that I don't even know what might be spilling onto the floor underneath the drop cloth.

Cleaning up paint is also a nightmare. You make one smear and get a wet paper towel and... it gets worse. Then the next time you go to use that paper towel you have to fold it around so you don't use the side that has paint on it.

Worse is when you have to paint a garage where the walls aren't smooth. A very rocky surface that makes even using a roller difficult since there's so many spaces in between where the paint just can't go unless you really glob it on there.


----------



## Twisterheart

I hate when you send someone a long, important, meaningful text message and they reply back six hours later with just 'k'.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

TheGreatBrain said:


> I really dislike a few of my coworkers. One in particular is just aweful. I ask her how her day was and she rolls her eyes at me.  I say good morning and she rolls her eyes at me. I mention how busy we were and she rolls her eyes at me. I smile at her when I pass by her and she rolls hers eyes at me. I asked for her help getting a hospital bed to stop beeping, then politely thanked her and she rolls her eyes at me. It's just so rude. She won't even speak to me on the elevator and the silence is very awkward. I'm done being nice. I think I'll roll my eyes at her and see how she likes it. ( kidding, I'm not an eye roller, I'll just stop talking to her). I swear these coworkers are gonna turn me into a b**ch, and that's not the kind of person I want to be.



So, the day after I posted this, I went to work, and didn't say anything to this coworker. There was no good morning, smiles or small talk on the elevator. After a few hours of my silence, she talked to me. She was actually pretty decent, and not one time did she roll her eyes. I've been working there two months, and she finally treats me nice after getting the silent treatment. Freakin wierdo.

Magic Marshmellow- That sucks that your mom has to deal with rude people at work. We don't go there to make friends, but rude people can sure ruin your day. Work is so much more pleasent when we're treated with kindness and respect.


----------



## Alienfish

Twisterheart said:


> I hate when you send someone a long, important, meaningful text message and they reply back six hours later with just 'k'.



^^^this

also when people ask you stuff just to be polite. just stfu.. really i know you dont even care, so


----------



## uwuzumakii

I'm kind of a hipster so anything that is popular today like music, games, clothing, and things like that. Also, the sports-crazed morons out there, when people use the same word over and over and people that never leave me alone. Those are probably the biggest things I hate.


----------



## Albuns

When people make really big mistakes, not feel guilty about it at all, and proceed to avoid the problem and not try to fix it at all.

Choose your words wisely, for you never know how or who might spread that information. I'm sure it'll linger in your thoughts for a while at least.


----------



## HMCaprica

Alby-Kun said:


> When people make really big mistakes, not feel guilty about it at all, and proceed to avoid the problem and not try to fix it at all.
> 
> Choose your words wisely, for you never know how or who might spread that information. I'm sure it'll linger in your thoughts for a while at least.



I agree 100%

Me I dislike how people treat others in general they just want what they want and don't pay attention to the world at large. here in the US I think we are so disconnected from the rest of the world but we are not close to the other side as far as distance. But I feel everyone matters in this world. No matter where your from.

I also dislike hypocrisy and bigotry. Or people who are very egotistical. We all have flaws but we all have something beautiful inside its just up to the person if they want to learn and grow to show it or not. Sadly it seems people want to take the easy way out and pass the blame on to some one else. The path we are on is created by our own selves.

We only have one life on this planet and we only have this one planet to live on for right now. We should start learning how to love it and take care of it along with each other.


----------



## Albuns

HMCaprica said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Me I dislike how people treat others in general they just want what they want and don't pay attention to the world at large. here in the US I think we are so disconnected from the rest of the world but we are not close to the other side as far as distance. But I feel everyone matters in this world. No matter where your from.
> 
> I also dislike hypocrisy and bigotry. Or people who are very egotistical. We all have flaws but we all have something beautiful inside its just up to the person if they want to learn and grow to show it or not. Sadly it seems people want to take the easy way out and pass the blame on to some one else. The path we are on is created by our own selves.
> 
> We only have one life on this planet and we only have this one planet to live on for right now. We should start learning how to love it and take care of it along with each other.



The first step to maturity is through knowing when you've done something and taking responsibility for it. in other words, having a sense of honesty and commitment.

I live in the US as well, but most of the people I've met seemed rather open-minded. Though, it might just be because I haven't gotten to known many people well enough.

Egotism is fine. If it's what keeps people going, then so be it. But if it interferes with self-reflection, one of the means of growing mentally and spiritually, then it is indeed a hazardous thing. From the way I look at it, there is no such thing as an easy way out. If you take the hard road and try to make ends meet, tough. If you want to avoid the issue at hand but are worried of the consequences later on, tough. If you're going to ignore it altogether and have karma bite you back, tough. Of course, this could just be my pessimism doing the talking, but these honestly seems the most realistic outcomes.


----------



## HMCaprica

Alby-Kun said:


> The first step to maturity is through knowing when you've done something and taking responsibility for it. in other words, having a sense of honesty and commitment.
> 
> I live in the US as well, but most of the people I've met seemed rather open-minded. Though, it might just be because I haven't gotten to known many people well enough.
> 
> Egotism is fine. If it's what keeps people going, then so be it. But if it interferes with self-reflection, one of the means of growing mentally and spiritually, then it is indeed a hazardous thing. From the way I look at it, there is no such thing as an easy way out. If you take the hard road and try to make ends meet, tough. If you want to avoid the issue at hand but are worried of the consequences later on, tough. If you're going to ignore it altogether and have karma bite you back, tough. Of course, this could just be my pessimism doing the talking, but these honestly seems the most realistic outcomes.



I can see your side of things and agree to a certain point but I am more of an optimist now.


----------



## lars708

Cocovampire said:


> i just really hate loud mouths



I dislike that too and i really HATE people who always think they know things better. I have no problems with it if they are right but those people often tell bull****.


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Choose your words wisely, for you never know how or who might spread that information. I'm sure it'll linger in your thoughts for a while at least.



Oh yes, I have/had huge trust issues because of gossip people :/

And my family wonder why I'm silent.. umm *cough*


----------



## lars708

Moko said:


> Oh yes, I have/had huge trust issues because of gossip people :/
> 
> And my family wonder why I'm silent.. umm *cough*



Wow so we do have some things in common


----------



## Alienfish

lars708 said:


> Wow so we do have some things in common



Maybe. I'm just very careful to whom I open my mouth too, I need to know them well and that I can trust them.


----------



## Albuns

Moko said:


> Maybe. I'm just very careful to whom I open my mouth too, I need to know them well and that I can trust them.



Mm, I give them the benefit of the doubt at first. See who they really are and whether it's worth trying to be friends.


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Mm, I give them the benefit of the doubt at first. See who they really are and whether it's worth trying to be friends.



Yea, indeed. I might not have too many real friends but then I know I can trust them.


----------



## mintellect

I hate almost every girl in my gym period. I haven't really gotten to know any of them but I can just tell by the way they are with their friends. They're gossipy, catty and they just act stupid. I hate girls that walk in groups. I hate the ones that always get in trouble for talking about stupid things in class. I hate the ones that roll their eyes and call teachers mean when the reason why the teachers are like that is because of them.
They don't even talk about interesting things. Why do you desire to talk so much? Don't you EVER run out of things to talk about? 
Apparently no. It's like they come up with any old crap just to keep talking. They talk about who likes who and who said what and stuff I have no clue why they're interested in. I like a guy, but do I go around talking about how hot he is? Do I go around all like "ZOMFG DID U HERE? BOB LIEKS JOE ZOMFG!!"
No.
And they get mad a teachers for getting mad at them, saying they're mean and rolling their eyes and crap. If I could, I would yell at you to stop talking too! The teacher isn't the only "mean" person who thinks hearing your voices is freaking annoying.

And this isn't even just girls in my gym period. It's about 90% of the girls I know. Sometimes I hate being a girl. I don't want to be a guy, but I just hate how girls can act so stupid and annoying.

Rant over.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I hate almost every girl in my gym period. I haven't really gotten to know any of them but I can just tell by the way they are with their friends. They're gossipy, catty and they just act stupid. I hate girls that walk in groups. I hate the ones that always get in trouble for talking about stupid things in class. I hate the ones that roll their eyes and call teachers mean when the reason why the teachers are like that is because of them.
> They don't even talk about interesting things. Why do you desire to talk so much? Don't you EVER run out of things to talk about?
> Apparently no. It's like they come up with any old crap just to keep talking. They talk about who likes who and who said what and stuff I have no clue why they're interested in. I like a guy, but do I go around talking about how hot he is? Do I go around all like "ZOMFG DID U HERE? BOB LIEKS JOE ZOMFG!!"
> No.
> And they get mad a teachers for getting mad at them, saying they're mean and rolling their eyes and crap. If I could, I would yell at you to stop talking too! The teacher isn't the only "mean" person who thinks hearing your voices is freaking annoying.
> 
> And this isn't even just girls in my gym period. It's about 90% of the girls I know. Sometimes I hate being a girl. I don't want to be a guy, but I just hate how girls can act so stupid and annoying.
> 
> Rant over.


If u would go to my hs u probably wouldn't enter again..,


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I hate almost every girl in my gym period. I haven't really gotten to know any of them but I can just tell by the way they are with their friends. They're gossipy, catty and they just act stupid. I hate girls that walk in groups. I hate the ones that always get in trouble for talking about stupid things in class. I hate the ones that roll their eyes and call teachers mean when the reason why the teachers are like that is because of them.
> They don't even talk about interesting things. Why do you desire to talk so much? Don't you EVER run out of things to talk about?
> Apparently no. It's like they come up with any old crap just to keep talking. They talk about who likes who and who said what and stuff I have no clue why they're interested in. I like a guy, but do I go around talking about how hot he is? Do I go around all like "ZOMFG DID U HERE? BOB LIEKS JOE ZOMFG!!"
> No.
> And they get mad a teachers for getting mad at them, saying they're mean and rolling their eyes and crap. If I could, I would yell at you to stop talking too! The teacher isn't the only "mean" person who thinks hearing your voices is freaking annoying.
> 
> And this isn't even just girls in my gym period. It's about 90% of the girls I know. Sometimes I hate being a girl. I don't want to be a guy, but I just hate how girls can act so stupid and annoying.
> 
> Rant over.



omfg I have to share our locker room with 7th grade and trust me, it's not all fun and games.
They are always thinking dirty and doing dumb crap. They're always yelling and stuff. They think they can do whatever because they're "older", oh pleease. You're like 1-2 years older than 6th graders, get over yourselves -____-


----------



## Born2BWild

I cannot stand people who smoke. Just the smell of cigarette smoke makes me feel sick.


----------



## Albuns

Horribly long, arduous, school daaaays.


----------



## FelicityShadow

I can't stand the squeaky noises that come from mechanical pencils. I would rather buy the old fashion #2 pencils you have to sharpen than hear the noise as I write.


----------



## RhinoK

my dad


----------



## Twisterheart

I hate it when someone is having a bad day, so instead of trying to cheer them up everyone tries to make it into a contest of whose had the worst life. :/


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Zodiac sign threads


----------



## mintellect

Born2BWild said:


> I cannot stand people who smoke. Just the smell of cigarette smoke makes me feel sick.



Whenever I'm around a smoking person I try to hold my breath without making it obvious.
I hate not being able to go to bed whenever I want.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Zodiac sign threads



lol


----------



## Albuns

The fact that my parents don't allow me to do my homework at night is bothersome to say the least.


----------



## jiny

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Whenever I'm around a smoking person I try to hold my breath without making it obvious.
> I hate not being able to go to bed whenever I want.



ugh this
it's 10:30 pm right now
i hate smokers, alcoholics
basically anything that's bad for your mental and physical health


----------



## mintellect

I'm literally the only kid in my school who still wears Velcro and bungee cord shoes and I don't care. I HATE laces. They come out so easily unles you do a quintuple knot and then it's so tight you can't get out of the shoes. And it wastes time to spends five minutes tying up your laces while trying not to be late for school. I don't know how the other 1,399 kids in my school wear laces every day.


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm literally the only kid in my school who still wears Velcro and bungee cord shoes and I don't care. I HATE laces. They come out so easily unles you do a quintuple knot and then it's so tight you can't get out of the shoes. And it wastes time to spends five minutes tying up your laces while trying not to be late for school. I don't know how the other 1,399 kids in my school wear laces every day.



hmmm it must mean your laces are bad or youre tying them strangely. for me i do one knot and i get like 4-6 hours, double knot and i get like 1.5 days (i dont untie my shoes when i take them off)


----------



## tealseer

What is dislike is 
- Being stressed because I didn't study on time.
- Adulthood 
- Planning a trip to comic con on a Thursday but having my work schedule changed to Thursday so now I have to call out even though I did ask for more hours
- Not getting enough hours of sleep
- Men getting on my nerves and disagreeing with me 
- Adulthood 
- Bills
- Adulthood


----------



## RelaxAlex

Stupid, unfunny crap that gets popular for no reason, i.e. WHAT ARE THOSE?


----------



## Astro Cake

The color yellow. It hurts my eyes.


----------



## piichinu

my theology teacher It is not human


----------



## pastellrain

I hate the sayings "man up" or "you're such a man!"

Basically, it's implying that if being "a man" is a good thing, then "_not_ being a so?called 'man'" is a bad thing??

Newsflash: Being an emotional woman (or man for that matter) DOES NOT MAKE YOU INFERIOR.

Many boys and men are belittled also, because they have emotions or enjoy things not considered "manly"

I hate this whole "alpha male on top" society


----------



## mintellect

RelaxAlex said:


> Stupid, unfunny crap that gets popular for no reason, i.e. WHAT ARE THOSE?



I AGREE WITH THIS SO MUCH.


----------



## himeki

myself


----------



## jiny

RelaxAlex said:


> Stupid, unfunny crap that gets popular for no reason, i.e. WHAT ARE THOSE?



The boys in all my classes have to say this at least ONCE in the class.

Also that 21 vine. That got old pretty quickly but kids are still saying it in math class whenever an answer is 21.


----------



## himeki

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Yeah i dont really like that either its just like Jim and Clawd forgot Jims name lol but Clawd was an ass in the end honestly he killed Jim. When I saw that I was like WTF! I thought in the contract it states that they must protect them from any danger until their contract is fulfilled.?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i dont really like that either its just like Jim and Clawd forgot Jims name lol but Clawd was an ass in the end honestly he killed Jim. When I saw that I was like WTF! I thought in the contract it states that they must protect them from any danger until their contract is fulfilled.?



you mean Alois and Claude .-.


----------



## mintellect

cookiecrisps said:


> The boys in all my classes have to say this at least ONCE in the class.
> 
> Also that 21 vine. That got old pretty quickly but kids are still saying it in math class whenever an answer is 21.



To me, the meaning of life is to destroy all Vine memes.

I should take a poll. Which is more annoying, WHAT ARE THOSE or 21?

I also found an excellent post on Miiverse:







I salute you.


----------



## irisubunny

ignorant, loud, and rude people that are inconsiderate of the people around them


----------



## mintellect

21 and WHAT ARE THOOSE are both Vine memes right?

Anyway, I dislike people that assume cats are "evil, possessed furballs" (Quote from a Splatfest Miiverse post). Cats can be very kind and protective. If they are around someone they don't know like another human or cat, they will hiss and things. But this is the cats instinct. It doesn't know the person, so it gets scared and hisses. You're sometimes scared when meeting someone new, right?
And if your own cat just hisses and attacks you all the time, it's not the cat. You're clearly doing something wrong.


----------



## Alienfish

"im a male get awk boner in public" stuff,

just saying female can get hit as hard and while we dont have a pole up when it does it's as annoying cause it's intense


----------



## mintellect

When I ask a question on Miiverse and I get ten Yeahs and no answers.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> When I ask a question on Miiverse and I get ten Yeahs and no answers.



why do you ask questions there lol that place is 99% trolls


----------



## FallenStars

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm really not a fan of people.



same. people in general. they're _just awful._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> When I ask a question on Miiverse and I get ten Yeahs and no answers.



YES TRUE OH MY GOD

ITS LIKE

"DONT YOU YEAH ME IM LOOKING FOR ANSWERS NOT YOUR SNICKETY RICKETY LITTLE STINKER TROOLLSSS"


----------



## Albuns

Homework. Why are teachers giving sooooo much homework the day before a test? It's not like we need to jam that knowledge into our skulls so thoroughly. x.x


----------



## Ghost Soda

FallenStars said:


> same. people in general. they're _just awful._



I wonder what happens whenever you look in the mirror...


----------



## mintellect

Alby-Kun said:


> Homework. Why are teachers giving sooooo much homework the day before a test? It's not like we need to jam that knowledge into our skulls so thoroughly. x.x



I'm supposed to be defining tennis words right now, but eh, screw that. It can wait. It's only 9:40 and I was supped to go to sleep and hour ago.


----------



## jiny

when i feel good about a test

then i fail


----------



## Alienfish

cookiecrisps said:


> when i feel good about a test
> 
> then i fail



oh god yesssss.

also no offense but people who have like no interest in what they listen to. you sure must like something cause you hear it out


----------



## mintellect

I dislike the fact that I can't change my nnid. I hate it now.


----------



## Tianna

I... Hate racism... With an EXTREME passion. And I have to encounter it. EVERY OTHER WEEK OF MY LIFE. JUST CUZ I'M CHINESE. OTL


----------



## Llust

i hate when im on a game going through a dgn or something and it decides to crash


----------



## jiny

when I'm drawing then the app crashes

ughhh


----------



## ZekkoXCX

When playing splat and suddenly...
JETIIIIIX!


----------



## mintellect

Jetix said:


> When playing splat and suddenly...
> JETIIIIIX!



GO TO TEH BAKERY

I dislike people who appear out of nowhere and splat you.
Bu then again, I do that a lot to other people...


----------



## FallenStars

crazy people
mean people
people in general
duck eggs
chicken feet
salty chocolate
potatos dipped in chocolate 
hamburgers JKKKKKKKKKK PSYCHE BROOOO
idk


----------



## aericell

3rd wheeling


----------



## HMCaprica

I hate that when I am writing a song it never seems done enough. I LOVE layering strings and pianos and guitars and have worked in a lot of different studios before doing it myself but in all my time I just can never seem satisfied in on my most recent electronic work, it is good but I am just always over analyzing stuff. It is really hard on me because once its done I was listen to it like 6 months later and i will think to myself oh this should be in there or that should not be in there. I am a perfectionist when it comes to it and i hate it.  When is it enough?!?!?! Or the opposite music road blocks. I hate those too. I will come up with something so amazing for a verse or chorus and then NOTHING. Like where the hell did it go I was on to something really good.
Another thing I hate that sometimes i am compared to another artist or band it it drives me nuts. I am my own person and artist. I have my own style. I might have some influences but none of the ones I am compared to even come in to the picture. It is weird for me when that happens. sometimes it can be cool if I listen to said band or artist but other times its like WTF where did you get that from?


----------



## acnladdict

i dislike it when things dont turn out well, but if it always did id have no problems in my life...


----------



## biibii

Not saving ur game


----------



## MasterM64

Entitled people who are perfectly capable of working who sit on their asses all day collecting welfare instead of contributing to society.


----------



## biibii

MasterM64 said:


> Entitled people who are perfectly capable of working who sit on their asses all day collecting welfare instead of contributing to society.





TrUMP


----------



## MasterM64

woozi said:


> TrUMP



Once you are out there working and being able to get whatever you want with what you make, you should have every reason in the world to feel this way about people who get the same without doing anything. lol


----------



## okaimii

Conformity.


----------



## biibii

MasterM64 said:


> Once you are out there working and being able to get whatever you want with what you make, you should have every reason in the world to feel this way about people who get the same without doing anything. lol



But then there's like Americans with disabilities working with Down Syndrome and stuff and Like I get the depression cripples you and stuff but it shouldn't make you "incapacitated to work" like no have you ever heard of that very prestigious New York Times worker with a disability. Grow Up.


----------



## MasterM64

woozi said:


> But then there's like Americans with disabilities working with Down Syndrome and stuff and Like I get the depression cripples you and stuff but it shouldn't make you "incapacitated to work" like no have you ever heard of that very prestigious New York Times worker with a disability. Grow Up.



You obviously did not read what I fully typed. >.> The only people that tick me off that get welfare are the people who are perfectly capable of working (like super healthy), but do not because of pure laziness.


----------



## biibii

MasterM64 said:


> You obviously did not read what I fully typed. >.> The only people that tick me off that get welfare are the people who are perfectly capable of working (like super healthy), but do not because of pure laziness.



No no I know I was pointing out what other kinds of lazy people out there bother me haha


----------



## yukikotobuki

Most old people
Small kids (like, younger than 6)
Believing one thing is true and then hearing another thing that also sounds like a good position


----------



## MasterM64

woozi said:


> No no I know I was pointing out what other kinds of lazy people out there bother me haha



Yeah, lazy people really annoy me at so many different levels. lol


----------



## seliph

The cold


----------



## yukikotobuki

woozi said:


> But then there's like Americans with disabilities working with Down Syndrome and stuff and Like I get the depression cripples you and stuff but it shouldn't make you "incapacitated to work" like no have you ever heard of that very prestigious New York Times worker with a disability. Grow Up.



I mean, everyone's experience is different. Some people are so depressed that they just literally don't have the will to work or even get out of bed. I think you need to do a little bit of research.


----------



## seliph

People who claim that being unable to function properly due to mental illness is lazy


----------



## DarkDesertFox

When people smoke by entrances or in my face in general. Please, I don't want to breathe in your secondhand smoke.


----------



## biibii

jinico said:


> People who claim that being unable to function properly due to mental illness is lazy



yes. unless its crippling you entirely.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Spoiler: So much it needs to go in a spoiler



~needles
~blood
~creepy satanic clowns/dolls
~spiders and any arachnid
~people who are hypocritical and then tell others that they're the ones who're hypocritical, even though that in itself is being hypocritical
~waiting for someone who promised you something and they never follow through with it
~weeaboos and koreaboos tbh
~people forcing their gender fluidity on you
~tbt event hype


----------



## radioloves

-I dislike, lip smacking and loud talks/eaters 
-waking up when you still need sleep
-ones who look down on others 
-slippery roads
-odor


----------



## innerutopia

People who take jokes too far.
I have a friend who is absolutely obsessed with k-pop right now (her fave is BTS) and people joke about it all the time. At first it was funny and it's obvious that people don't mean anything bad by it, but like...for example, my friend had a conversation with someone that went like this.

"What are you listening to?"
"Oh, Maroon 5 released a new song...but you probably don't care because they're not Asian."
"...um...I love Maroon 5. I have all of their albums."
"Yeah, but they're not Korean so you don't care about them anymore."

And that just really pissed me off because honestly, I don't even think they were saying it as a joke anymore, and it just seemed really rude and unnecessary.


----------



## chronic

A charlatan. 

If you're not 100% real then step aside. I have no qualms about dropping you if you're inauthentic. Immediately I can pick up on fake people. I have an inner knowing of when someone is something that they're not.


----------



## boujee

when others complain a lot


----------



## Spongebob

people who think just because its new its bad *cough cough* stereotypical 90's kids *cough cough*


----------



## chronic

Gamzee said:


> when others complain a lot



This is unacceptable beta behavior. Never do I associate with someone who endlessly complains. It's either do something about it or sit down and shut up please.


----------



## Blythetastic

Wet socks 
Liars 
Humidity (bleh!) 
Being sick


----------



## milkyi

When I tell them to stop and they don't listen.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Spongebob said:


> people who think just because its new its bad *cough cough* stereotypical 90's kids *cough cough*



*cough* NOSTALGIAFAGS *Cough*


----------



## stained_cheri

Overly sarcastic people
Stalkers
Mean/rude people
Bugs
Liars


----------



## Alienfish

Spongebob said:


> people who think just because its new its bad *cough cough* stereotypical 90's kids *cough cough*



People who think everything new is good


----------



## Spongebob

I hate it when lips smack like ech


----------



## Cory

tumblr, aka cancer of the internet
the people there are terrible and you cant say anything without offending someone


----------



## Ness-Star

Attention seekers who post on social media.

"I can't wait to see bae"

Shortly followed by:

"With Bae"

and 

"Why is bae so funny (laughing emoji)"

"sad to see bae go today"

"cant wait to see bae tomorrow"

Looking at you, Shamade


----------



## dumplen

Random, annoying noises.. I cannot stand noise.  -_-


----------



## Minni

When people spit on the ground! ._.


----------



## Cory

I hate liberals


----------



## MintySky

I hate it when people try too act like they are cool.


----------



## Chemical X

People thinking Korea = Kpop and Kdramas and thinking it is the best place in the world while ignoring some of its biggest social and cultural issues.


----------



## r a t

I hate *"*friends*"* (yes pay attention to those commas) that pretend that they aren't friends with you to other people, as if you're the embarrassing friend - or even lower than that to them.


----------



## Spongebob

People these days who get offended way too easily


----------



## Acruoxil

Ness-Star said:


> Attention seekers who post on social media.
> 
> "I can't wait to see bae"
> 
> Shortly followed by:
> 
> "With Bae"
> 
> and
> 
> "Why is bae so funny (laughing emoji)"
> 
> "sad to see bae go today"
> 
> "cant wait to see bae tomorrow"



But bae is love 

I guess I dislike people who guilt trip me, over fantasize about things, intentionally do stuff around me that I don't want them to do or behave inappropriately. Yeah I guess just that, pretty much.

I dislike Korean guys doing weird ****; I'm sorry but it's not hilarious to me as it is to a bunch of people, it's just plain weird. I don't like religious stuff.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Definitely people who cannot think for themselves and just absorb any and all information from what they've been spoon fed as "correct". Those types of people are the kind who go on tirades about this and that generally blaming it on a few key set of buzzwords because that's the popular opinion to have.


----------



## SoftFairie

people who don't appreciate the gift that is puns


----------



## biibii

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> people who don't appreciate the gift that is puns



same mY FRIEND IS SHUNNING ME BECAUSE I SAID A BAD PUN


----------



## mintellect

Aerate said:


> But bae is love



It also means poop in Danish.

I don't mean to sound mean, but there's this one kid in my home economics that really shouldn't be in the grade he's in.
He can't spell simple words and he never does his work, instead he makes faces to his friend from across the room and never stops making weird noises. He's very annoying, but what I really dislike is that he doesn't seem to be getting any help to help him focus better or spell or something.


----------



## sej

I dislike school and people who are just plain mean.


----------



## RainCrossing

People who don't like memes like "WHAT ARE THOSE?"

I also hate people who take sooo long to respond to me when I have a villager in boxes. (〃^∇^)ﾉ


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

MY FRIGGIN SCIENCE TEACHER OMG SHE KILLS ME


----------



## Alienfish

People who seriously use bae. 1. it means poop in danish 2. it sounds stupid asf.. like you trying to be cool and inventing or?


----------



## lars708

Moko said:


> People who seriously use bae. 1. it means poop in danish 2. it sounds stupid asf.. like you trying to be cool and inventing or?



Wow that is kinda weird, i never met someone who used it seriously tho


----------

